# Police Brutality



## User.45

Watch how these American cops treat this black active duty soldier. “I’m afraid to get out.” Police officer: “Yeah, you should be.” from
      PublicFreakout









						2 Windsor police officers threatened and assaulted a man during an illegal stop, lawsuit claims. And it’s all on video.
					

When police officers pulled over an Army second lieutenant, they immediately drew their guns and pointed them at him, according to the federal lawsuit.




					www.pilotonline.com
				






> Nazario repeatedly asked what was going on but got no response. Frightened and unsure what to do, he told the officers he was scared to get out.
> Gutierrez then responded, “Yeah, you should be,” the complaint said.
> The officers then attempted to pull Nazario out of the vehicle. When the 27-year-old asked that they call a police supervisor, Gutierrez stepped back and pepper sprayed Nazario multiple times, the lawsuit says.
> The chemical temporarily blinded Nazario and caused a burning sensation in his lungs, throat and skin. Nazario’s dog was in a crate in the back and also started to choke.






> Nazario got out of the vehicle and again asked for a supervisor. Gutierrez responded with “knee-strikes” to his legs, knocking him to the ground, the lawsuit says. The two officers struck him multiple times, then handcuffed and interrogated him, the complaint says.
> *Gutierrez wrote in his report that his body cam video stopped recording when it was compressed between him and Nazario during a struggle.*
> *Crocker opened the windows and tailgate of the SUV after Nazario expressed concern about his dog.*






> When Nazario told the officers he waited to pull over until he could get to a well-lit area, Gutierrez said that was “reasonable,” the claim states. The officer also said it “happens all the time” and that “80% of the time it is a minority” who waits to get to a lit area.






> Gutierrez told Nazario the problem was that he refused to exit the vehicle, *according to the claim, and threatened to charge him with obstructing justice, eluding police and assaulting a law enforcement officer.*




Just an example of what's wrong with policing in the USA. They escalate and look for excuses to shoot the guy dead.
WHat boiled my blood when they told the Army guy to undo his seatbelt. I think he would have been shot to death do moment he did it.

This again will end up with a settlement, paid by the public, with minimal to no reprimand to these two bullies.
I'd love to see a financial analysis as to how it would look if we made concerted efforts to reroute founds from settlements to prevent cases that lead to those very settlements....

This shit above is unacceptable.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> Just an example of what's wrong with policing in the USA. They escalate and look for excuses to shoot the guy dead.
> WHat boiled my blood when they told the Army guy to undo his seatbelt. I think he would have been shot to death do moment he did it



No question about it in my mind. At least one of the goons would have shouted “Gun!“ as soon as a hand was lowered and then the army guy and his car would have been riddled with bullets.



P_X said:


> This shit above is unacceptable.



Unacceptable. Amen.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> No question about it in my mind. At least one of the goons would have shouted “Gun!“ as soon as a hand was lowered and then the army guy and his car would have been riddled with bullets.
> 
> 
> Unacceptable. Amen.



In my books what the cops are doing meet criteria for criminal behavior.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> In my books what the cops are doing meet criteria for criminal behavior.



Say, have you stolen my books? Better be careful!


----------



## Yoused

I harp again on my unworkable-in-the-present-climate idea



Spoiler: semi-off-topic rant



… that needs to happen: 100% conscription. Everyone has to have 90 days of training before they turn 21, about a fifth of which is martial, the rest all about teamwork, and two weeks of refresh every two years. _Everyone_. This would greatly reduce the policing problem, because there would be much less of the SEP dilemma (Somebody Else's Problem).

Thus, our military would be geared toward the whole country ready to deal with the enemy pouring over the border, rather than defending the interests of corporations in other countries, and we would be better prepared to deal with natural disasters (_real_ defense).


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I harp again on my unworkable-in-the-present-climate idea
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: semi-off-topic rant
> 
> 
> 
> … that needs to happen: 100% conscription. Everyone has to have 90 days of training before they turn 21, about a fifth of which is martial, the rest all about teamwork, and two weeks of refresh every two years. _Everyone_. This would greatly reduce the policing problem, because there would be much less of the SEP dilemma (Somebody Else's Problem).
> 
> Thus, our military would be geared toward the whole country ready to deal with the enemy pouring over the border, rather than defending the interests of corporations in other countries, and we would be better prepared to deal with natural disasters (_real_ defense).



I’ve always believed that every person should serve in some way. If not military, something like Peace Corps. But you’re right, that would take care of so many of America’s current problems.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I’ve always believed that every person should serve in some way. If not military, something like Peace Corps. But you’re right, that would take care of so many of America’s current problems.



We are talking about a country where people scream FREEDOM about wearing a piece of clothing in front of their respiratory orifices


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> Watch how these American cops treat this black active duty soldier. “I’m afraid to get out.” Police officer: “Yeah, you should be.” from
> PublicFreakout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Windsor police officers threatened and assaulted a man during an illegal stop, lawsuit claims. And it’s all on video.
> 
> 
> When police officers pulled over an Army second lieutenant, they immediately drew their guns and pointed them at him, according to the federal lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilotonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an example of what's wrong with policing in the USA. They escalate and look for excuses to shoot the guy dead.
> WHat boiled my blood when they told the Army guy to undo his seatbelt. I think he would have been shot to death do moment he did it.
> 
> This again will end up with a settlement, paid by the public, with minimal to no reprimand to these two bullies.
> I'd love to see a financial analysis as to how it would look if we made concerted efforts to reroute founds from settlements to prevent cases that lead to those very settlements....
> 
> This shit above is unacceptable.



I read about this outrageous story in the Observer (the Sunday edition of the Guardian); horrific, and depressingly predictable. 


Yoused said:


> I harp again on my unworkable-in-the-present-climate idea
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: semi-off-topic rant
> 
> 
> 
> … that needs to happen: 100% conscription. Everyone has to have 90 days of training before they turn 21, about a fifth of which is martial, the rest all about teamwork, and two weeks of refresh every two years. _Everyone_. This would greatly reduce the policing problem, because there would be much less of the SEP dilemma (Somebody Else's Problem).
> 
> Thus, our military would be geared toward the whole country ready to deal with the enemy pouring over the border, rather than defending the interests of corporations in other countries, and we would be better prepared to deal with natural disasters (_real_ defense).



Conscription is not the answer (especially for pacifists - neither of my brothers would ever have served in a military capacity anywhere, for anyone, as both entirely eschew and deplore violence and militarism), but, some means of inculcating a sense of what is the public good, and civic responsibility, and the whole idea of public service is very much worthwhile.



Alli said:


> I’ve always believed that every person should serve in some way. If not military, something like Peace Corps. But you’re right, that would take care of so many of America’s current problems.




Perhaps something such as this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> We are talking about a country where people scream FREEDOM about wearing a piece of clothing in front of their respiratory orifices



Fair point.  

They are ludicrous, aren't they?

But, dangerous, too, unfortunately.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> We are talking about a country where people scream FREEDOM about wearing a piece of clothing in front of their respiratory orifices



Maybe, just maybe, if they were brought up differently, they would behave differently.


Scepticalscribe said:


> Conscription is not the answer (especially for pacifists - neither of my brothers would ever have served in a military capacity anywhere, for anyone, as both entirey eschew and deplore violence and militarism), but, some means of inculcating a sense of what is the public good, and civic responsibility, and the whole idea of public service is very much worthwhile.



That’s why you give another non-military option.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Maybe, just maybe, if they were brought up differently, they would behave differently.



Certainly! Learned helplessness about issues like guns or masks can definitely be unlearned. 



Alli said:


> That’s why you give another non-military option.



I like the Public Health Corps. They get to wear a uniform and get to do something great. 





						Home | Commissioned Corps of the U.S. Public Health Service
					

The Commissioned Corps of the U.S. Public Health Service works on the front lines of public health.




					www.usphs.gov
				



My boss chose it over Vietnam, and well it was obviously a good decision.


----------



## Pumbaa

Officer accused of force in stop of Black Army officer fired
					

RICHMOND, Va. (AP) — One of two police officers accused of pepper-spraying and pointing their guns at a Black Army officer during a traffic stop has since been fired, a Virginia town announced late Sunday, hours after the governor called for an independent investigation into the case...




					apnews.com
				






> One of two police officers accused of pepper-spraying and pointing their guns at a Black Army officer during a traffic stop has since been fired, a Virginia town announced late Sunday, hours after the governor called for an independent investigation into the case.



Oh, jolly good, fired. What is it, four months late and only when the crime got in the spotlight? Well, it’s a start. Maybe.

Wouldn’t surprise me though if he’s hired by a neighboring town and gets to live his dream and shoot someone.


----------



## Edd

Watched the video on Morning Joe this morning for the first time. That guy was so smart to drive to a well lit area and stay cool. Then he played those cops like a fiddle and let them fuck themselves. They could see his uniform and it apparently took a back seat to his skin color. Must have been terrifying. It blows my mind how dumb that lead cop was.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Officer accused of force in stop of Black Army officer fired
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, Va. (AP) — One of two police officers accused of pepper-spraying and pointing their guns at a Black Army officer during a traffic stop has since been fired, a Virginia town announced late Sunday, hours after the governor called for an independent investigation into the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, jolly good, fired. What is it, four months late and only when the crime got in the spotlight? Well, it’s a start. Maybe.
> 
> Wouldn’t surprise me though if he’s hired by a neighboring town and gets to live his dream and shoot someone.





Edd said:


> Watched the video on Morning Joe this morning for the first time. That guy was so smart to drive to a well lit area and stay cool. Then he played those cops like a fiddle and let them fuck themselves. They could see his uniform and it apparently took a back seat to his skin color. Must have been terrifying. It blows my mind how dumb that lead cop was.



I read thru the lawsuit documents. The two cops lied at least 10 times in their report and managed to admit these lies in the same footage, which include:
1. They claimed he was "eluding" cops by driving to a well-lit plave => they admitted this is "reasonable" on the footage
2. There's video and radio evidence Nazario put out his signals and slowed down in response to the cops' tailing him.
3. They admitted they presumed it's a "minority" as _they _are the ones stopping *edit: in well-lit areas
4. The temporary license plate is visible on the video, despite the claims it wasn't.

So on and so forth. This takes me back to @Gutwrench's comments about cops having to have insurance would never work as part of you job description is to cause bodily harm if needed. He's right about this, and for a business model, selling insurance to those don't need it what brings profit anyways. However, if your job description involves causing bodily harm if necessary, it should be mandatory to provide the highest level documentation possible, which in the 21st century is definitely more than just written statements by cops.

Just imagine, even 5 years ago, this would have been hearsay and Nazario would have very little recourse.


----------



## Edd

P_X said:


> 3. They admitted they presumed it's a "minority" as _they _are the ones stopping



Can you elaborate on this? I’m not getting the meaning.


----------



## User.45

Edd said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I’m not getting the meaning.



Sure:













			https://www.wavy.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2021/04/document6.pdf


----------



## Edd

P_X said:


> Sure:
> 
> View attachment 4432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wavy.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2021/04/document6.pdf



Ah, got it. And wow.


----------



## User.45

Edd said:


> Ah, got it. And wow.



Quite impressive, right? They are so deeply racist they readily incriminate themselves because they apparently see nothing problematic with these statements suggesting they assume stopping an until then absolutely compliant "minority" automatically justifies escalating to "felony traffic stop" and the threat of deadly force. 

Nazario is suing for $1M.


----------



## Yoused

P_X said:


> The two cops lied at least 10 times in their report …




How many times have we heard “_the officer lied on the report_” in the last few years? Why is it still tolerated? The report needs to carry the burden of sworn testimony, subject to perjury if it is found to be wrong.


----------



## Yoused

International Associaion of Chiefs of Police:
_On my honor, I will never
Betray my integrity, my character
Or the public trust.
I will always have the courage to hold myself
and others accountable for our actions.
I will always maintain the highest ethical standards
and uphold the values of my community,
and the agency I serve._​
This is supposed to be an Officer's oath of service (it may just be a sort of template, though). Seems kind of off the mark, based on what we have seen.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Weirdly I couldn't find a general purpose police killing of black people thread.  So I'll just put this here.

Heard a black caller into a radio show suggest the media should also put more focus on incidents where cops kill white people, and he said it with sincerity believing it would show it as a more general problem and not just a race problem.  This would get more people on board with concern and reform.  I'm unsure of that.  People on the left would see it as once again white people trying to steal the thunder from black people.  People on the right with their twisted logic would see it as "See, it happens to everybody.  So it's no big deal." or maybe in these recent times would say we need to focus more on cops killing white people.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Weirdly I couldn't find a general purpose police killing of black people thread.  So I'll just put this here.
> 
> Heard a black caller into a radio show suggest the media should also put more focus on incidents where cops kill white people, and he said it with sincerity believing it would show it as a more general problem and not just a race problem.  This would get more people on board with concern and reform.  I'm unsure of that.  People on the left would see it as once again white people trying to steal the thunder from black people.  People on the right with their twisted logic would see it as "See, it happens to everybody.  So it's no big deal." or maybe in these recent times would say we need to focus more on cops killing white people.



Maybe there aren’t that many incidents? I see the same video bandied about for years whenever far-right types are trying to say white people get killed by cops too. But I know such incidents happen. And during BLM protests, cops were brutal towards large groups of people of varying races and nationalities.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Weirdly I couldn't find a general purpose police killing of black people thread.  So I'll just put this here.
> 
> Heard a black caller into a radio show suggest the media should also put more focus on incidents where cops kill white people, and he said it with sincerity believing it would show it as a more general problem and not just a race problem.  This would get more people on board with concern and reform.  I'm unsure of that.  People on the left would see it as once again white people trying to steal the thunder from black people.  People on the right with their twisted logic would see it as "See, it happens to everybody.  So it's no big deal." or maybe in these recent times would say we need to focus more on cops killing white people.





SuperMatt said:


> Maybe there aren’t that many incidents? I see the same video bandied about for years whenever far-right types are trying to say white people get killed by cops too. But I know such incidents happen. And during BLM protests, cops were brutal towards large groups of people of varying races and nationalities.



numerically the ratio of police killings is 2:1 favoring Whites, so the caller isn't entirely wrong. Proportionally though, there's plentyfold higher impact on Blacks. That said I've seen plenty of "snuff" videos of White people being assaulted by cops too. Just as upsetting.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> numerically the ratio of police killings is 2:1 favoring Whites, so the caller isn't entirely wrong. Proportionally though, there's plentyfold higher impact on Blacks. That said I've seen plenty of "snuff" videos of White people being assaulted by cops too. Just as upsetting.




In census terms, White is used as a catch all default rather than what we typically think of as White. For example, it includes anything Middle Eastern and used to include Asian and Hispanic. Census data suggests using current criteria, population statistics in the US are roughly 76% White and 13% Black. If race was orthogonal to the rate of these incidences, I would expect the numbers to more closely reflect population distribution. 



			https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/fact/table/US


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> In census terms, White is used as a catch all default rather than what we typically think of as White. For example, it includes anything Middle Eastern and used to include Asian and Hispanic. Census data suggests using current criteria, population statistics in the US are roughly 76% White and 13% Black. If race was orthogonal to the rate of these incidences, I would expect the numbers to more closely reflect population distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/fact/table/US



Absolutely. FauxNews.com had a very low-effort editorial "debunking the myth of systemic racism" by using absolute numbers and completely ignoring adjustments for census data. The lack of effort really baffled me.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> Absolutely. FauxNews.com had a very low-effort editorial "debunking the myth of systemic racism" by using absolute numbers and completely ignoring adjustments for census data. The lack of effort really baffled me.




That's really shitty, and they know better. Any news network of that size employs or contracts statisticians and certainly has people with some background in machine learning (those guys study statistics too far beyond the level needed to understand something this fundamental) on staff. This is simple enough that I would expect their editorial staff to get it as well, making such an analysis just disingenuous.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> That's really shitty, and they know better. Any news network of that size employs or contracts statisticians and certainly has people with some background in machine learning (those guys study statistics too far beyond the level needed to understand something this fundamental) on staff. This is simple enough that I would expect their editorial staff to get it as well, making such an analysis just disingenuous.



Oh, I mean it's a feature not a bug. My MR Frenemy called it a defining moment when he "caught the NYT and CNN" on lies that rendered him "unwoke", to me that OpEd was a moment I my doubts eliminated that racism isn't a collateral damage, FoxNews directly capitalizes on it.

 (Truth be told I've been avoiding Fox for a long long time. I watched Iraq's televised invasion on Fox and fondly remember the statements of ZERO American casualties when the European news agencies reported dozens of US Soldiers dead. Absurd).
-----

My blood is still boiling about the death of Daniel Shaver:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/msr11e


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> Oh, I mean it's a feature not a bug. My MR Frenemy called it a defining moment when he "caught the NYT and CNN" on lies that rendered him "unwoke", to me that OpEd was a moment I my doubts eliminated that racism isn't a collateral damage, FoxNews directly capitalizes on it.
> 
> (Truth be told I've been avoiding Fox for a long long time. I watched Iraq's televised invasion on Fox and fondly remember the statements of ZERO American casualties when the European news agencies reported dozens of US Soldiers dead. Absurd).
> -----
> 
> My blood is still boiling about the death of Daniel Shaver:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/msr11e




That one is beyond shitty, and yet ignoring the lack of conviction, the department rehired the officer long enough to grant a pension. You would expect that you would not need a conviction to strip him of all departmental rank and privileges, as these are administrative issues that do not require such a burden. That to me suggests they need to gut the department.

By "a feature, not a bug", I assume you mean that it makes White people (including conservatives) aware that this could also happen to them or someone they know?

The Atlantic has a decent article on this one.









						A Police Killing Without a Hint of Racism
					

Daniel Shaver begged officers not to shoot him. What role will his death play in the push for law-enforcement reforms?




					www.theatlantic.com
				




I'm just disappointed that this isn't sufficient to take down the entire department. I would have much preferred to see it under FBI investigation  with all of them out of work permanently after something like that. On a further side note, I'm going to see if I can find anything on that case. I don't see how a jury arrived at an acquittal here.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> By "a feature, not a bug", I assume you mean that it makes White people (including conservatives) aware that this could also happen to them or someone they know?



That OpEd was so bad, it really unraveled the editorial priorities, which are to discredit the notion of police racism at all cost. The stupidity wasn't accidental, it was because the timing was more important and complex analyses are too difficult for their readership.


thekev said:


> I'm just disappointed that this isn't sufficient to take down the entire department. I would have much preferred to see it under FBI investigation  with all of them out of work permanently after something like that. On a further side note, I'm going to see if I can find anything on that case. I don't see how a jury arrived at an acquittal here.



It's a failure of the system every step of the way. Also, no cop should ever be allowed to use a gun with "You're fucked" etched on it.

Addendum:
It's also the land of the free, yet the tone the cops afford themselves would not fly in truly 1st world countries. (I consider the USA a hybrid of 1st and 3rd world, depending on your financial situation).


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> It's a failure of the system every step of the way. Also, no cop should ever be allowed to use a gun with "You're fucked" etched on it.
> 
> Addendum:
> It's also the land of the free, yet the tone the cops afford themselves would not fly in truly 1st world countries. (I consider the USA a hybrid of 1st and 3rd world, depending on your financial situation).




Yeah I'm with you on all of it. That's why I'm saying you would need to gut entire departments for that kind of shit. Other people must have seen his service weapon, yet that piece of garbage remained a cop.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> Yeah I'm with you on all of it. That's why I'm saying you would need to gut entire departments for that kind of shit. Other people must have seen his service weapon, yet that piece of garbage remained a cop.



Check out what his widow is saying:
1. It was he personal AR15
2. He got APPROVAL by the department to use it for work. They were aware of the text on it
4. The cop applied for PTSD pay
5. Filed for bankruptcy
6. He specifically requested to be able to keep his You're fucked murder weapon



> Bankruptcy and pension[edit]​In January 2018, Brailsford filed for bankruptcy.[4] In early 2018, the United States Department of Justice opened its own investigation into Shaver's killing.[3]
> 
> In August 2018, Brailsford was reinstated by the Mesa Police Department, staying for a further 42 days in what the department described as a "budget position". The department agreed to reimburse Brailsford for medical expenses related to post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD). Brailsford's lawyer has said that Brailsford suffered PTSD due to his shooting of Shaver and the resultant criminal trial. The reinstatement allowed Brailsford to apply for "accidental disability" suffered during the course of work. As a result, Brailsford was unanimously approved to be retired on medical grounds. Brailsford was also given a pension of $2,500 per month. The fact that Brailsford was ultimately medically retired instead of remaining fired was only revealed to the public in July 2019.[4][5][39] According to a pay stub attached to Brailsford's bankruptcy file, he has been working for a steel company in Glendale, Arizona.[40]




Now that's a fucking perverse incentive. They can kill someone to retire early...


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> Check out what his widow is saying:
> 1. It was he personal AR15
> 2. He got APPROVAL by the department to use it for work. They were aware of the text on it
> 4. The cop applied for PTSD pay
> 5. Filed for bankruptcy
> 6. He specifically requested to be able to keep his You're fucked murder weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a fucking perverse incentive. They can kill someone to retire early...




I was having trouble with the video earlier, so I looked up the Atlantic article. I was able to get it working by clicking through. It played embedded in reddit, just not from here. It hung on the ad. I get your point even more now about Fox's nonsense actually being a feature, and yeah, I would like to see the networks give more coverage to policing issues in general, regardless of the victim's race. Fox is silly in that they did it for the wrong reasons. The widow is remarkably composed for having suffered that, and she adds a lot of detail, but all of that is just complete garbage.

Even if acquitted by a jury, everything in your list suggests the department he worked in is run by bad cops.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> numerically the ratio of police killings is 2:1 favoring Whites, so the caller isn't entirely wrong. Proportionally though, there's plentyfold higher impact on Blacks. That said I've seen plenty of "snuff" videos of White people being assaulted by cops too. Just as upsetting.




Re police killings of whites, I suspect that social class may play a role here; if I had to speculate, I would suggest that of those whites who are killed by police, the majority probably come from less well off, or less socially advantaged, backgrounds.


----------



## SuperMatt

Completely peaceful protesters attacked by police…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383289859603787777/

The police do this on purpose. Then Fox reports “black people are rioting in the streets again” the next day.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Completely peaceful protesters attacked by police…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383289859603787777/
> 
> The police do this on purpose. Then Fox reports “black people are rioting in the streets again” the next day.



Unfortunately it's a strategy that is well-known, and is reflected by statistics.


----------



## DT

JFC ...










						Teen girl killed in police shooting in southeast Columbus, police release body-cam video
					

The Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation is investigating a fatal police shooting in southeast Columbus. Family members have identified the victim as Ma’Khia Bryant. Bryant was under the care of Franklin County Children Services. *Disclaimer: This is raw, unedited video provided by the Columbus...




					abc6onyourside.com


----------



## Yoused

This story is not about broken bones, pools of blood or chemical agents, but it is nonetheless brutal.

The police tracked child pornography traffic to an IP address attached to one David Allen Jones, so they arrested him. The bond was $15,000, which he could not post, so he sat in jail, losing all his friends because they trusted and believed the police.

It took them more than a year to rifle through his equipment (how much computer things will a man who cannot post the bond, which is typically 10% of the actual number, have that need to be gone through?) and find no evidence, so they released him.

Fourteen months in lockup is quite enough to trash a normal person's life. Add the insult that he was innocent of the charges (or at the very least only looked at it online with some sort of non-caching viewer without ever keeping any files). But that is not enough: the state sent him a bill for $4008 for the cost of hosting him in the Iron Inn (because state law includes that).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> JFC ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teen girl killed in police shooting in southeast Columbus, police release body-cam video
> 
> 
> The Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation is investigating a fatal police shooting in southeast Columbus. Family members have identified the victim as Ma’Khia Bryant. Bryant was under the care of Franklin County Children Services. *Disclaimer: This is raw, unedited video provided by the Columbus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc6onyourside.com



I get the question about whether the officer could've used a taser or shot the woman in the leg but if someone is that close to killing me with a knife, as the video clearly shows, then I'm not blaming the him for acting. In this case he may have very well saved the victims life.


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericgtr12 said:


> I get the question about whether the officer could've used a taser or shot the woman in the leg but if someone is that close to killing me with a knife, as the video clearly shows, then I'm not blaming the him for acting. In this case he may have very well saved the victims life.
> 
> View attachment 4677



I've been getting annoyed watching even the MSM flog this story all day, likely because it's "topical" because of George Floyd. 

But yes, if you read the actual info, it seems pretty clear that this cop shot this girl in the act of trying to stab another with a knife. And yes, maybe he could've used a taser depending on how close he was and how close the perp was to stabbing the other girl. But unless some other kind of information comes forward (and I can't imagine what that would be), I'm not gonna second guess what happened. The news media can push this story all day. They can go F themselves.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I've been getting annoyed watching even the MSM flog this story all day, likely because it's "topical" because of George Floyd.
> 
> But yes, if you read the actual info, it seems pretty clear that this cop shot this girl in the act of trying to stab another with a knife. And yes, maybe he could've used a taser depending on how close he was and how close the perp was to stabbing the other girl. But unless some other kind of information comes forward (and I can't imagine what that would be), I'm not gonna second guess what happened. The news media can push this story all day. They can go F themselves.



I don‘t like the focus on this story either. The implication seems to be “see if you don’t let the cops kill people, then the cop in THIS case wouldn’t have been allowed to save the possible stabbing victim!” Chauvin wasn’t doing his job. He killed a man for no reason, in broad daylight. It was nothing like this whatsoever. A false equivalency.


----------



## Yoused

ericgtr12 said:


> I get the question about whether the officer could've used a taser or shot the woman in the leg but …





What ever the police did in the situation, it was was wholly inappropriate for them to inform the neighbors, “_Blue lives matter_”


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> I get the question about whether the officer could've used a taser or shot the woman in the leg but if someone is that close to killing me with a knife, as the video clearly shows, then I'm not blaming the him for acting. In this case he may have very well saved the victims life.
> 
> View attachment 4677




IMO people reflexively and hysterically trying to shoehorn this incident into BLM are going to do damage to the cause, along with anybody trying to say pointing out she was running at somebody with a knife is victim blaming.  Running at somebody with a knife is bad enough. Doing it while police are present is a whole new level that I don’t think anybody could try to justify.  I do have sympathy for her friends and family but from what I’ve heard they are completely ignoring that fact and going straight for police racism as the only cause.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> IMO people reflexively and hysterically trying to shoehorn this incident into BLM are going to do damage to the cause, along with anybody trying to say pointing out she was running at somebody with a knife is victim blaming.  Running at somebody with a knife is bad enough. Doing it while police are present is a whole new level that I don’t think anybody could try to justify.  I do have sympathy for her friends and family but from what I’ve heard they are completely ignoring that fact and going straight for police racism as the only cause.



Actually where the outrage for some lies is in the lead up, which the officer would have no way of knowing.

Supposedly the girl killed is the one who called the police for help, as some kind of altercation was happening where she was.

Some leaps think she had the knife to defend herself before the police got there.  Her actions once the officer showed are of course the story afterwards.

It's just many are focusing on her being the one to call for help from the police, and she ended up dying.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Actually where the outrage for some lies is in the lead up, which the officer would have no way of knowing.
> 
> Supposedly the girl killed is the one who called the police for help, as some kind of altercation was happening where she was.
> 
> Some leaps think she had the knife to defend herself before the police got there.  Her actions once the officer showed are of course the story afterwards.
> 
> It's just many are focusing on her being the one to call for help from the police, and she ended up dying.




I hope we get the actual background story because some of it doesn't make sense, and I don't mean in a "somebody is lying" conspiracy sense.  Some of it may just come down to immaturity, but I still find it odd with so much of the spotlight on police interaction with black people.  Maybe how some cops feel there's no way they will get prosecuted, some black people feel there's no way they are going to get shot by the police in public with so many witnesses and cameras.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I've been getting annoyed watching even the MSM flog this story all day, likely because it's "topical" because of George Floyd.
> 
> But yes, if you read the actual info, it seems pretty clear that this cop shot this girl in the act of trying to stab another with a knife. And yes, maybe he could've used a taser depending on how close he was and how close the perp was to stabbing the other girl. But unless some other kind of information comes forward (and I can't imagine what that would be), I'm not gonna second guess what happened. The news media can push this story all day. They can go F themselves.



I mentioned in TOP, I've been involved in a number of teenage Black girl fights that involved knives or razors. (Razors are more popular cause they can be hidden in the hair and more easily accessible.) No teacher has ever killed a teenager in the process of stopping such a fight. Maybe the police need teacher training.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> (Razors are more popular cause they can be hidden in the hair and more easily accessible.)



I went to a school that was nearly half A-A, and back in the day, 'fros were quite popular (I remember even one white guy who had a big loose 'fro, until we started entertaining ourselves in health class by throwing pencils into it). One reason for the popularity of the 'fro was they were a good place to store a grooming tool



called a "cake cutter", which could also be used aggressively. I think the SD tried to ban them at one point but failed to make it stick.


----------



## SuperMatt

This cop was so self-justified in his belief that he can do whatever he wants to a black driver that he mugged for the camera before beating the guy up:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/watch-the-show-folks-va-trooper-no-longer-employed-after-playing-to-camera-in-violent-stop-of-black-driver/2021/04/23/21dd1b36-a3a6-11eb-85fc-06664ff4489d_story.html
		


This could go in TF guy too, but this seems like the right thread.


----------



## Yoused

Spoiler: Disgusting Asshole



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385292068029927426/


----------



## SuperMatt

Everything looks like a gun to SOME police officers (except their own guns which apparently look like tasers to them):









						Deputy Shoots Unarmed Man Repeatedly During 911 Call, Officials Say
					

Isaiah Brown was on a cordless phone with an emergency dispatcher when he was shot, his lawyer said. His family said he was in intensive care.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Yoused

this does not exactly fit "brutality", but

Police from the Sheriff's office and DHS searched for Ethan Carlton, an ex-con with outstanding warrants. When they found him, there was a confrontation in which he waved a pistol around and shouted threats at them. Officer Tyler Greene fired one shot, which proved fatal.

Good thing. A bad guy taken out of the picture.

Curiously, the fatal shot entered Carlton's back, and the coroner's report makes mention of a "muzzle stamp" and soot within the wound, suggesting that the shot was fired from a gun held against his back. Witnesses on the scene recount the incident as the officer's walking up on him from behind, not identifying themselves, wrestling with him, shooting him, waiting for him to stop breathing before calling an ambulance, unlatching his holster to put his gun on the ground and then conferring to get their story straight.

Well, what? Some people involved with Carlton have stated that two sheriff's deputies were giving Carlton advice regarding the presence of law enforcement so that he would be able to deal his product away from where LEOs were. Presumably these officers were benefitting from this arrangement (mentioned in the linked stories).

Carlton had stated that he was nervous about being a loose end, afraid that this kind of thing was going to happen – but where could he go, with the limitations on his movement and the warrants, without being at risk of arrest. And, of course, Greene, the deputy who shot him was one of the people enabling him. It has the flavor of a mafia hit.

How exceptional is this? Are departments around the country mostly free of this kind of official organized crime? Or are they so good at covering their tracks that we just very rarely hear about it? Or somewhere in between?


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> this does not exactly fit "brutality", but
> 
> Police from the Sheriff's office and DHS searched for Ethan Carlton, an ex-con with outstanding warrants. When they found him, there was a confrontation in which he waved a pistol around and shouted threats at them. Officer Tyler Greene fired one shot, which proved fatal.
> 
> Good thing. A bad guy taken out of the picture.
> 
> Curiously, the fatal shot entered Carlton's back, and the coroner's report makes mention of a "muzzle stamp" and soot within the wound, suggesting that the shot was fired from a gun held against his back. Witnesses on the scene recount the incident as the officer's walking up on him from behind, not identifying themselves, wrestling with him, shooting him, waiting for him to stop breathing before calling an ambulance, unlatching his holster to put his gun on the ground and then conferring to get their story straight.
> 
> Well, what? Some people involved with Carlton have stated that two sheriff's deputies were giving Carlton advice regarding the presence of law enforcement so that he would be able to deal his product away from where LEOs were. Presumably these officers were benefitting from this arrangement (mentioned in the linked stories).
> 
> Carlton had stated that he was nervous about being a loose end, afraid that this kind of thing was going to happen – but where could he go, with the limitations on his movement and the warrants, without being at risk of arrest. And, of course, Greene, the deputy who shot him was one of the people enabling him. It has the flavor of a mafia hit.
> 
> How exceptional is this? Are departments around the country mostly free of this kind of official organized crime? Or are they so good at covering their tracks that we just very rarely hear about it? Or somewhere in between?



Have you read the initial police report from the murder of George Floyd? For every cop that gets caught doing something like this, i think there are 10 who get away with it.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Have you read the initial police report from the murder of George Floyd? For every cop that gets caught doing something like this, i think there are 10 who get away with it.



That tends to be my instinct. We see all this shit since everyone carries a little camera around now, so how can we not assume that is is just SOP?


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> That tends to be my instinct. We see all this shit since everyone carries a little camera around now, so how can we not assume that is is just SOP?



When they feel comfortable doing it in broad daylight while being filmed, you know it’s absolutely SOP.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Carlton had stated that he was nervous about being a loose end, afraid that this kind of thing was going to happen – but where could he go, with the limitations on his movement and the warrants, without being at risk of arrest. And, of course, Greene, the deputy who shot him was one of the people enabling him. It has the flavor of a mafia hit.



They're supposed to be releasing the body cam footage any time now and are braced for riots.


----------



## SuperMatt

So, Elizabeth City, NC police decided to shoot first, ask questions later.









						Private Autopsy Shows Deputies Shot Andrew Brown Jr. 5 Times
					

The fatal shot was to the back of the head, lawyers for Mr. Brown’s family said. Cries are growing for the authorities in Elizabeth City, N.C., to release body camera footage.




					www.nytimes.com
				




And now:



> Officials in Elizabeth City and surrounding Pasquotank County issued emergency declarations on Monday morning, citing a potential for “a period of civil unrest” whenever the footage was publicly released.




We knew thousands of far-right extremists from the Oath Keepers, Proud Boys, and others were descending on DC on January 6, and there was no declaration of an emergency... actually nothing done about it at all. But when cops murder a black person, they need to declare a state of emergency to handle what we expect will be mostly peaceful protesters (until cops get bored and pelt them with teargas and rubber bullets)? HAVE YOU LEARNED NOTHING?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Alli

Worse yet, they didn’t release the full video. Only a few seconds. This is not going to go well for the PD.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387062020596510724/


----------



## Yoused

I will say it again, until I am (ahem) blue in the face: police need to live where they work. _Not_ in the suburbs _in the neighborhoods they patrol_. Enough with this mercenary shit.


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> I will say it again, until I am (ahem) blue in the face: police need to live where they work. _Not_ in the suburbs _in the neighborhoods they patrol_. Enough with this mercenary shit.



Funny sidenote to this, the RW's interpretation to police shootings on cops living where they work: 
Cops who are POC are more likely to kill POC => cops aren't racist, or if they are cops who are POC are the MOST racist. 
Meanwhile, cops who are POCs don't kill more POCs than expected based on the demographics of their precincts.


----------



## User.45

My MR Frenemy referred to this shooting last summer:


			https://www.vicetv.com/en_us/video/monday-april-26-2021/608739655b8b64076965e0c9
		


He claimed the guy shot was the victim of the "BLM riot". The amount of lies that circulated about this case are fucking insane.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Fire chief on Facebook said police should let Black people 'kill each other'
					

WECT reports that Ghent has been placed on administrative leave following his comment's exposure and broad denouncement.




					www.dailydot.com
				




I’m not saying I have sympathy for this guy. I don’t, but I think it’s telling that he said “then the fake news won’t have a story.”   Clearly a Trump supporter and Trump has them believing everything not on Fox News is fake news, either literally fake or slanted to the point of being fake. If they really believe that then I don’t see how we can expect them to get it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Fire chief on Facebook said police should let Black people 'kill each other'
> 
> 
> WECT reports that Ghent has been placed on administrative leave following his comment's exposure and broad denouncement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailydot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not saying I have sympathy for this guy. I don’t, but I think it’s telling that he said “then the fake news won’t have a story.”   Clearly a Trump supporter and Trump has them believing everything not on Fox News is fake news, either literally fake or slanted to the point of being fake. If they really believe that then I don’t see how we can expect them to get it.



From the article, he says “I guess it was racially insensitive"

Pretty good guess, dude!


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> From the article, he says “I guess it was racially insensitive"
> 
> Pretty good guess, dude!



There's some irony in this. The same people used to say that defunding the police would lead to this very thing. So is he suggesting we should defund the police?


----------



## Yoused

if you look like your name might end in "-ez" and you do not have ID on you (in a state that does require it), being drunk might be *a capital offense*, but only if you are coöperative


----------



## Yoused

A bicyclist ran a red light in College Station Texas. The police pulled him over for a dressing-down. He decided that the encounter was over before the police wanted it to be over, so they tackled him and tased him.

For running a red light. On a bicycle.


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> A bicyclist ran a red light in College Station Texas. The police pulled him over for a dressing-down. He decided that the encounter was over before the police wanted it to be over, so they tackled him and tased him.
> 
> For running a red light. On a bicycle.



LOL. Tell this to Detroit Police who only slow down at red lights...


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Fire chief on Facebook said police should let Black people 'kill each other'
> 
> 
> WECT reports that Ghent has been placed on administrative leave following his comment's exposure and broad denouncement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailydot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not saying I have sympathy for this guy. I don’t, but I think it’s telling that he said “then the fake news won’t have a story.”   Clearly a Trump supporter and Trump has them believing everything not on Fox News is fake news, either literally fake or slanted to the point of being fake. If they really believe that then I don’t see how we can expect them to get it.




Trump was successful at one thing. He has every Republican screaming "fake news" at anything they don't like. It's a scary thing when people don't believe facts anymore just because they come from a source Republican politicians told them is "fake"


----------



## User.45

JagRunner said:


> Trump was successful at one thing. He has every Republican screaming "fake news" at anything they don't like. It's a scary thing when people don't believe facts anymore just because they come from a source Republican politicians told them is "fake"





> *Lying press* (German: _Lügenpresse_, lit. 'press of lies') is a pejorative political term used largely by German political movements for the printed press and the mass media at large, as a propaganda tactic to discredit the publications that offered a message counter to their agenda.
> 
> The Nazis adopted the term for their propaganda against the Jewish, communist, and later the foreign press. In 1922 Adolf Hitler used the accusation of the "lying press" for the Marxist press. [6] In the _Mein Kampf_ chapter on war propaganda, he described what he saw as the extraordinary effect of enemy propaganda in the First World War. He criticized German propaganda as ineffective and called for 'better' propaganda, which, allegedly like that of the English, French or Americans, was to be oriented towards psychological effectiveness. [7] Accusations of “lying” against domestic journalism can be found in his speeches, for example against the “social democratic press”, Jewish liberals, etc. [8]



Trump *allegedly* and "incidentally" kept a book of hitler's speeches on his night stand. One of the few things I actually believe he had read.


----------



## User.45

Honestly, I'm starting to see the new police strategy here. If the shooting is obviously justified,, publish body cam footage immediately. If it raises concerns wait it out, release until the very last moment, preferable when/after charges are dropped, preferentially weeks later.

Now this takes us to, vehicles could constitute as deadly force and and vehicular homicide of officers is comparable to that of guns, but. In this video it's 1) quite clear that Brown is evading the officers and not trying to run them over. 2) this is corroborated by the cops not firing right away, and most (perhaps all) shots are actually taken AFTER he steered clear from the officers. Just to repeat, they didn't feel they should fire when the car was actually posing a direct threat but only after the car wasn't anymore. And this takes us back to why so many people are killed by cops. They do it because they are empowered, protected, and on many levels *encouraged* to do so.









						Body-cam video in shooting of Andrew Brown Jr. shown to public for the first time  | CNN
					

District Attorney Andrew Womble said that the deputies who fatally shot Andrew Brown Jr. last month were justified in using deadly force, saying Brown "recklessly" drove at the officers on scene. Several body-camera videos shown to the public for the first time showed from when deputies arrived...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> *Honestly, I'm starting to see the new police strategy here. If the shooting is obviously justified,, publish body cam footage immediately. If it raises concerns wait it out, release until the very last moment, preferable when/after charges are dropped, preferentially weeks later.*



This is exactly how I see it. If they don't immediately release it then it seems like they're hiding something from us There needs to be legislation that doesn't favor one side or the other, it shouldn't be up to the cops.


----------



## User.45

Eric said:


> This is exactly how I see it. If they don't immediately release it then it seems like they're hiding something from us There needs to be legislation that doesn't favor one side or the other, it shouldn't be up to the cops.



Yup. This should go to an independent review board outside the state jurisdiction and would require a <72H turnaround time. I saw a CNN video on San Antonio cop union achieving to get 43% fired officers rehired with practices highlighted providing unfair advantage to officers: 
- a 48H lead time to questioning
- access to ALL the evidence against them prior to testimony.

Can you imagine?! You can't make this shit up:



> A San Antonio bike cop canned over 2016 allegations that he tried to give a homeless man a sandwich filled with dog feces has won an appeal of his dismissal, according to the Associated Press.
> 
> However, SAPD officer Matthew Luckhurst remains off the beat after a suspension for a separate poop prank. That one involved taking a un-flushed dump in the women's locker room and smearing a brown substance over the toilet seat after a female officer asked that the restroom be kept clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This month, an arbitrator sided with Luckhurst in his appeal of the sandwich incident, saying administrators serve him punishment within the required 180-day period.
> 
> It's unclear where the second incident is in the appeals process.
> 
> At issue in the arbitration was the varying dates witnesses gave about when the event took place, according to the AP. Some said Luckhurst served up the shit sandwich on May 6, 2016, while others provided varying dates or said he couldn't have been on patrol then since he'd been hurt in a martial arts class.
> 
> Luckhurst received his indefinite suspension on Oct. 28, 2016.












						San Antonio Officer Who Handed Feces Sandwich to Homeless Man Wins His Termination Appeal
					

A San Antonio bike cop canned over 2016 allegations that he tried to give a homeless man a sandwich filled with dog feces has won...




					www.sacurrent.com


----------



## Yoused

P_X said:


> Just to repeat, they didn't feel they should fire when the car was actually posing a direct threat but only after the car wasn't anymore.




Just exactly _when should_ a police officer – or anyone else for that matter – shoot a gun _at a *moving fucking car*_??? Honestly, when?


_______


Also, on the subject of police brutality of a different kind (perhaps worse, in its way),









						Fired Deputy Zachary Wester Guilty of Planting Drugs on People During Traffic Stops, But Only in 3 Cases
					

Fired sheriff's deputy Zachary Wester was convicted in three of 12 cases for planting drugs in people's vehicles during traffic stops. His typical M.O. was to say he smelled marijuana as a pretext for a search, and then pretend to find drugs such as meth or marijuana, prosecutors said.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A professor became a police officer — and learned what’s really broken about policing
					

"What’s broken in policing is what’s broken in American society."




					www.vox.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Back to business as usual, which means...

ANOTHER federal civil rights investigation.
I posted this originally at PRSI, because when you look into this story...  


> https://apnews.com/article/ronald-greene-death-louisiana-eca021d8a54ec73598dd72b269826f7a





> NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Louisiana state troopers were captured on body camera video stunning, punching and dragging a Black man as he apologized for leading them on a high-speed chase -- footage of the man’s last moments alive that The Associated Press obtained after authorities refused to release it for two years.
> 
> “I’m your brother! I’m scared! I’m scared!” Ronald Greene can be heard telling the white troopers as the unarmed man is jolted repeatedly with a stun gun before he even gets out of his car along a dark, rural road.
> 
> The 2019 arrest outside Monroe, Louisiana, is the subject of a federal civil rights investigation. But unlike other in-custody deaths across the nation where body camera video was released almost immediately, Greene’s case has been shrouded in secrecy and accusations of a cover-up.





> Louisiana officials have rebuffed repeated calls to release footage and details about what caused the 49-year-old’s death. Troopers initially told Greene’s family he died on impact after crashing into a tree during the chase. Later, State Police released a one-page statement acknowledging only that Greene struggled with troopers and died on his way to the hospital.
> 
> Only now in the footage obtained by the AP from one trooper’s body camera can the public see for the first time some of what happened during the arrest.
> 
> The 46-minute clip shows one trooper wrestling Greene to the ground, putting him in a chokehold and punching him in the face while another can be heard calling him a “stupid motherf---—.”
> 
> Greene wails “I’m sorry!” as another trooper delivers another stun gun shock to his backside and warns, “Look, you’re going to get it again if you don’t put your f---—- hands behind your back!” Another trooper can be seen briefly dragging the man facedown after his legs had been shackled and his hands cuffed behind him.





> Instead of rendering aid, the troopers leave the heavyset man unattended, facedown and moaning for more than nine minutes, as they use sanitizer wipes to wash blood off their hands and faces.
> 
> “I hope this guy ain’t got f------ AIDS,” one of the troopers can be heard saying.





Spoiler: Disturbing.  When the police say he died on impact, they meant they were the impact


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Back to business as usual, which means...
> 
> ANOTHER federal civil rights investigation.
> I posted this originally at PRSI, because when you look into this story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Disturbing.  When the police say he died on impact, they meant they were the impact



These cops have on body cameras and still do this. What were they doing before the body cameras??!?!?

Multiple cops need to stand trial for this.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> These cops have on body cameras and still do this. What were they doing before the body cameras??!?!?
> 
> Multiple cops need to stand trial for this.



One supposedly died hours after being finally let go.    

Others were already off duty, because they were already in trouble for beating up other Black men & proudly discussing it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Ocean City police definitely need their budget cut. If they’ve got what looks like a dozen or more officers to handle 1 kid vaping, they are seriously over-funded. I didn’t know that shooting you with a taser and hog-tying you to carry you away was the penalty for vaping outside. Remind me to stay away from Ocean City.

Notice the cop told him to remove the backpack, and the instant he tried, they tased him. Those are some sadistic cops.

Congrats, OCPD! You just proved that you should be DEFUNDED.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404220794096455684/


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Ocean City police definitely need their budget cut. If they’ve got what looks like a dozen or more officers to handle 1 kid vaping, they are seriously over-funded. I didn’t know that shooting you with a taser and hog-tying you to carry you away was the penalty for vaping outside. Remind me to stay away from Ocean City.
> 
> Notice the cop told him to remove the backpack, and the instant he tried, they tased him. Those are some sadistic cops.
> 
> Congrats, OCPD! You just proved that you should be DEFUNDED.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404220794096455684/



This is the sort of shit where they'll claim they've thought he was raping not vaping. Oops.


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> Ocean City police definitely need their budget cut. If they’ve got what looks like a dozen or more officers to handle 1 kid vaping, they are seriously over-funded. I didn’t know that shooting you with a taser and hog-tying you to carry you away was the penalty for vaping outside. Remind me to stay away from Ocean City.
> 
> Notice the cop told him to remove the backpack, and the instant he tried, they tased him. Those are some sadistic cops.
> 
> Congrats, OCPD! You just proved that you should be DEFUNDED.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404220794096455684/



Follow-up: Here’s what the police department claimed happened… watch the video and decide. I am interested in how the teenager committed 2nd-degree assault after getting tased ... Did he manage it before he got hog-tied? He probably made the mistake of trying to defend himself while being assaulted by the police? That counts as resisting? 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404526911162826755/

Oh, and one of the cops was wearing this on his uniform:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404560667659563009/


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Oh, and one of the cops was wearing this on his uniform



That _is_ a blue-lives flag, which does not seem entirely inappropriate for a LEO wear. I mean, it is not _exactly_ like a Klan hood. Close, but still, semantically hard to object to in that context.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Pumbaa

theSeb said:


> Blue lives matter. Fuck everyone else it seems. I do think it's inappropriate for a LEO wear.
> 
> 1. It's not normal for police uniforms to display a flag, but many do display a nation's symbol / coat of arms. I can understand it on ceremonial uniforms for special occasions, or a border police of some kind.
> 2. If you must wear a flag, because you live in the flag obsessed US and it is part of your official uniform, then it should be the actual official flag and not some special version with a special meaning.



Fits the profile. Blue Lives Matter seems like a response/reaction to Black Lives Matter, and many believe the latter means that _only_ black lives matter; Ergo, only blue lives matter. Big change from before the thin blue line and BLM, amirite?

No custom flags or badges whatsoever should be added to the official uniform by the people wearing it. It is not the place for political statements. Period.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> That _is_ a blue-lives flag, which does not seem entirely inappropriate for a LEO wear. I mean, it is not _exactly_ like a Klan hood. Close, but still, semantically hard to object to in that context.



I disagree. A lot of people put a yellow ribbon on their car to show support for the military. It would be very tacky for a military member to put a yellow ribbon on their own car. I feel the same way about a police officer putting that flag on themselves. Even if they don’t realize or agree with the anti-black message associated, it is still self-serving.


----------



## Yoused

Quite frankly, I approve of people marking their assholishness for us to see. MAGA hats make it easier to see who is a fuckwit, and the blue-line flag parody makes it easier to spot racist asshole LEOs. It is part of the point of freedom of speech, that nastiness like NAMBLA can have a website so that we can monitor the worms* and their strategies.

I, personally, do not wear message t-shirts or tag myself with bumperstickers or other symbology, because I would rather have other people wonder about me or approach me on a level field to find out who I am, to the extent that they might be interested.


* with apologies to all _annelidæ_


----------



## SuperMatt

Guy gets shot, calls 911, then gets run over by the police. They fail to mention it in their official report.









						Ohio officer on leave after video shows her patrol cruiser running over gunshot victim
					

Multiple agencies are investigating the incident, which police say was an accident. The victim's mother says she wants the officer to be held accountable.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Arrested, spent 33 days in jail, no charges filed. Don’t forget that Capitol rioters were allowed to go home without being touched. Even though cops arrested the wrong people, they refused to remove the arrest from their records. The only similarity between the description of the actual perpetrators and these brothers - their skin color.

One kid lost his college scholarship.









						'My Whole Life, I’ve Been Trying to Just Stay Out of Trouble': Illinois Brothers Jailed for 33 Days Despite Not Being Charged with a Crime, Arrest Record Costs One Sibling College Scholarship
					

Two Illinois brothers have been left with arrest records after they were held in jail for 33 days despite the fact that no charges were filed against




					atlantablackstar.com
				




And people wonder why there are songs like “Fuck tha police”


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Arrested, spent 33 days in jail, no charges filed. Don’t forget that Capitol rioters were allowed to go home without being touched. Even though cops arrested the wrong people, they refused to remove the arrest from their records. The only similarity between the description of the actual perpetrators and these brothers - their skin color.
> 
> One kid lost his college scholarship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'My Whole Life, I’ve Been Trying to Just Stay Out of Trouble': Illinois Brothers Jailed for 33 Days Despite Not Being Charged with a Crime, Arrest Record Costs One Sibling College Scholarship
> 
> 
> Two Illinois brothers have been left with arrest records after they were held in jail for 33 days despite the fact that no charges were filed against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atlantablackstar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why there are songs like “Fuck tha police”



I hope they'll sue and get back more than what the scholarship offered. 

I still remember the kid who was kept in solitary for being accused to have stolen a backpack.


----------



## Yoused

P_X said:


> I still remember the kid who was kept in solitary for being accused to have stolen a backpack.



Do you remember the woman who apparently hanged herself in jail after being arrested because she failed to use her turn signal while changing lanes?


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Do you remember the woman who apparently hanged herself in jail after being arrested because she failed to use her turn signal while changing lanes?



Sadly yes. Her case made it as a case study to the ailments of US policing in a (liberal [last of the Mohicans]) news site at my native country. They covered it surprisingly well and made sure they didn't point fingers. I fucking did, because, I've not seen a single person getting stopped by a cop for not using their signals since I moved to the states. As failure to use your signal is a prime source of traffic fines the journalist there just didn't have a grasp how upsettingly bullshit her stop was from a US perspective.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1412433660834369541/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1412647429183356928/



> Darnella Frazier, Teen Who Filmed George Floyd Murder, Says Uncle Was Innocent Man Killed During Police Chase
> 
> 
> "You took an innocent life trying to catch someone else," Frazier writes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thewrap.com





> Darnella Frazier, the Minneapolis teenager who filmed the murder of George Floyd in 2020, said in a Facebook post Tuesday that her uncle was the innocent man killed by police during a high speed chase in Minneapolis on Tuesday morning.
> 
> I honestly can’t believe I’m making this post right now,” Frazier wrote in an impassioned post. “I’m so hurt…nothing feels real. I woke up to the most horrible news. MINNEAPOLIS police Killed my uncle. MY uncle… Another black man lost his life in the hands of the police!”
> 
> According to the Minneapolis Star Tribune, just after midnight on Tuesday morning a police vehicle attempting to catch the driver of a stolen vehicle, which they claim was linked to several robberies, collided with a car that was not involved with the chase. The driver of that car was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead soon after. A police officer was treated for minor injuries and released; the suspect was not apprehended and according to the Star Tribune, remains at large.
> 
> Frazier identified him as her uncle, Leneal Lamont Frazier, and denounced the actions of police that led to his death, saying in part, “Minneapolis police has cost my whole family a big loss” and “it’s not fair how the police can just go around killing people…WHY ARE YOU DOING A HIGH SPEED CHASE ON A RESIDENTIAL RODE??? you took an innocent life trying to catch someone else.”
> 
> Frazier also shared recent memories of her uncle, described her shock and surprise at learning the tragic news, and posted a link to a GoFundMe set up to help his family.
> 
> Frazier was awarded a Special Citation during the 2021 Pulitzer Prize ceremony in June. The Pulitzer board cited Frazier’s “courageous” video, which “spurred protests against police brutality around the world” for “highlighting the crucial role of citizens in journalists’ quest for truth and justice.”


----------



## SuperMatt

This video is hard to watch. Police killed a handcuffed man in Utah.






I think it is murder.

PS - This is the 3rd person killed by this officer.


----------



## SuperMatt

Even being a police officer isn’t enough protection from the police if you are black in St. Louis. This undercover officer suffered very serious and permanent injuries at the hands of his colleagues.









						Ex-St. Louis cop sentenced in beating of undercover officer
					

A former St. Louis police officer was sentenced Tuesday to more than four years in prison for his role in the beating of a Black, undercover police officer  during a protest.  Randy Hays, 34, pleaded guilty in November 2019 to using unreasonable and excessive force during the confrontation with...




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Undercover officer: Colleagues beat him 'like Rodney King'
					

ST. LOUIS (AP) — An undercover St. Louis police officer reported that his colleagues beat him "like Rodney King" when they mistook him for a protester following the acquittal of a white former officer in the fatal shooting of a black man, according to newly released court documents. Det. Luther...




					apnews.com
				




Would anybody be held accountable if the victim wasn‘t an undercover cop? Cases like this seem to indicate that for every story we hear about, there are 10 we do NOT hear about. There’s zero chance this was the only person beaten like this, even just on that day… not to mention the rest of the year and who knows how many years before that.

And of course, other cops lied and tampered with evidence to try and hide the fact that they beat “one of their own” nearly to death. Protect your fellow officer only applies if they’re white, it seems.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Los Angeles Couple Says LAPD Arrived At Home, Drew Their Guns After Giving Birth To Newborn Baby - Blavity
> 
> 
> A Los Angeles couple was overjoyed at the arrival of their newborn baby, but when the family arrived at USC Medical Center, things took a turn for the worse.  "Between 10-15 officers came up in our home, pointing guns at me while I’m holding the baby! Over a Health and Wellness check, what they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blavity.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

In another thread somewhere I posted about a young girl who got hit with charges concerning being mean to blue lives matter paraphernalia.  One of things the officer threw on the young woman is her intimidating smirk.  I mentioned how ridiculous that sounded, and it took the whole standby 'fear' defense to silly degrees.  I now present the complete opposite.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416852920725868544/

There's a bit of backstory to this encounter, but believe it or not the guy up in the officer's face is supposedly in the right.

The point though is if it were someone of color doing the same thing, in the right or not, charges would be created & slapped on in impressive numbers.  At worse, the officer would have found something to be in fear of, and this would have ended fatally.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> In another thread somewhere I posted about a young girl who got hit with charges concerning being mean to blue lives matter paraphernalia.  One of things the officer threw on the young woman is her intimidating smirk.  I mentioned how ridiculous that sounded, and it took the whole standby 'fear' defense to silly degrees.  I now present the complete opposite.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416852920725868544/
> 
> There's a bit of backstory to this encounter, but believe it or not the guy up in the officer's face is supposedly in the right.
> 
> The point though is if it were someone of color doing the same thing, in the right or not, charges would be created & slapped on in impressive numbers.  At worse, the officer would have found something to be in fear of, and this would have ended fatally.



I’m not able to see the link here... can you try to re-post?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I’m not able to see the link here... can you try to re-post?



The link to?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> The link to?



The post seems to be referring to an encounter... “there’s a bit of backstory to this encounter” but I don’t see anything on my screen. Is there supposed to be a video of an encounter in the post?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Los Angeles Couple Says LAPD Arrived At Home, Drew Their Guns After Giving Birth To Newborn Baby - Blavity​A Los Angeles couple was overjoyed at the arrival of their newborn baby, but when the family arrived at USC Medical Center, things took a turn for the worse. "Between 10-15 officers came up in our home, pointing guns at me while I’m holding the baby! Over a Health and Wellness check, what they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blavity.com



The new parents acted really weird, refusing neonatal screening and all. This is why I could never be a pediatrician...the shit I've seen on my peds rotation made me super jaded (shaken babies, etc). One of the most severe thing was a cop whose kid was admitted wanting to arrest the on-call residents for calling CPS. Brrr.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The post seems to be referring to an encounter... “there’s a bit of backstory to this encounter” but I don’t see anything on my screen. Is there supposed to be a video of an encounter in the post?





SuperMatt said:


> I’m not able to see the link here... can you try to re-post?



Sorry. 

There isn't a link per se.  

If you follow the Twitter thread, some take issue with the OP, completely missing his point.  They instead refer to what supposedly led to the encounter with the police officer, which was the person in the video supposedly defending someone or someones.  The OP had to repeat again that if a PoC tried what that guy did, very noble reasons or not, things probably turned out much differently.

Update after looking to find it again. 

_Looks like the OP removed the Tweet, because he was getting so much crap from the guy's supporters, who still didn't want to get his point._


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> The new parents acted really weird, refusing neonatal screening and all. This is why I could never be a pediatrician...the shit I've seen on my peds rotation made me super jaded (shaken babies, etc). One of the most severe thing was a cop whose kid was admitted wanting to arrest the on-call residents for calling CPS. Brrr.



I would think sending 10 - 15 armed police officers to check on a child is the weird thing.

All based on basically a hunch.

Do you think that's normal protocol?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I would think sending 10 - 15 armed police officers to check on a child is the weird thing.
> 
> All based on basically a hunch.
> 
> Do you think that's normal protocol?



I watched a video of a cop shooting a guy in the head point blank who was arrested on the suspicion of intoxicated driving in the context of what appeared to be a suicide attempt. None of this shit should involve a single firearm.


----------



## Yoused

On a positive note, a police officer may be in trouble for turning off his body cam right before shooting at a suspect, and for not coöperating with the DA. This is Weld County Colorado, one of the less rational parts of the state.


----------



## JayMysteri0

YOU make the call...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418999469241257990/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419072113969926144/


----------



## JayMysteri0

We don't have access any longer to the history of some police department's abuses, with PRSI gone.  One PD that had such a history was the Aurora PD, the police that stopped & killed Elijah McClain.

From that point on, an eye was on the PD, which one would hope curb such behavior.  It didn't.

It continued.  It continues...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420857445061210115/



> Colorado officer facing felony charges after video of violent arrest released: "I can't even breathe"
> 
> 
> Officer John Haubert is seen in the video hitting Kyle Vinson with his gun at least seven times. Aurora's chief of police called the arrest, "a despicable act."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422380952261566472/


----------



## Yoused

Saw this on another site
*some guy* posted_
First there was this:








						Decherd officer charged in road-rage incident
					

An off-duty Decherd police officer was charged with aggravated assault after he allegedly pointed his department-issued handgun at a driver Sunday in Murfreesboro, a Rutherford County supervisor said.




					www.manchestertimes.com
				



Then there was this:








						Decherd officer 'allowed to resign' after Murfreesboro road rage incident
					

An off-duty Decherd police officer was arrested in a case of road rage in Murfreesboro on Sunday night after he allegedly pointed his gun at a driver, according to court




					www.wsmv.com
				



Then this happened:








						Decherd police road rage drama continues unfolding
					






					www.tullahomanews.com
				



And then this happened:








						Decherd Police Chief submits resignation following fallout from officer's road rage incident
					

Decherd Police Chief Ross Peterson has submitted his resignation after NewsChannel 5 raised questions of the department's hiring practices following a road rage incident involving an officer.




					www.newschannel5.com
				



_​


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another form of brutality, is that the various parts of the system tied to the police, can be just as intentionally fallible.



> A Coroner Said a Black Missouri Teen Committed Suicide In the Attic of a Man Known for Racist Social Media Posts. A Jury Disagreed
> 
> 
> Derontae Martin's mysterious death was ruled a suicide despite witness accounts claiming a Confederate flag-flying homeowner was involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another form of brutality?  When one system has decidedly different results for two people for the same crime. 

Scratch that.  One person commits a greater crime & is somehow punished less, for SOME reason the court won't explain.



> Ohio Court Sentences Black Woman to 18 Months in Prison the Day After Giving White Woman Probation for Same Crime
> 
> 
> Sentencing disparity prompts calls for reform after Black woman sentenced for embezzling $40,000 while a white woman got probation after stealing $250,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com






> Neither judge could comment on their sentences but Cleveland activists immediately decried the disparity in the two sentences. The white woman committed _more crimes, _over a longer period of time. She stole _more money_ than the Black woman. She had 21 more charges and cost taxpayers six times more money. She was facing 60 years in prison while the Black woman’s maximum sentence was three years. Yet *the Black woman received more prison time than prosecutors wanted her to spend in jail.*
> 
> “I think it reinforces the lack of trust in the justice system,” said Danielle Sydnor, president of Cleveland’s NAACP chapter. “These types of things are the way the system was designed, and they will continue to happen if we don’t have large-scale reform.”


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another form of brutality?  When one system has decidedly different results for two people for the same crime.
> 
> Scratch that.  One person commits a greater crime & is somehow punished less, for SOME reason the court won't explain.



It is. Police are the enforcers of this system. Every time something like this comes up, I pull up some papers and learn something new:




> This article analyzes sentencing outcomes for black and white men in Georgia. The analysis uses sentencing data collected by the Georgia Department of Corrections (GDC). Among first-time offenders, both the race-only models and race and skin color models estimate that, on average, blacks receive sentences that are 4.25 percent higher than those of whites even after controlling for legally-relevant factors such as the type of crime. However, the skin color model also shows us that this figure hides important intraracial differences in sentence length: *while medium- and dark-skinned blacks receive sentences that are about 4.8 percent higher than those of whites, lighter-skinned blacks receive sentences that are not statistically significantly different from those of whites. *After controlling for socioeconomic status in the race-only and race and skin color models the remaining difference between whites and dark- and medium-skinned blacks increases slightly, to 5.5 percent. These findings are discussed with respect to the implications for public policy and for racial hierarchy in the United States.











						Skin Color and the Criminal Justice System: Beyond Black‐White Disparities in Sentencing
					

This article analyzes sentencing outcomes for black and white men in Georgia. The analysis uses sentencing data collected by the Georgia Department of Corrections (GDC). Among first-time offenders, b...




					onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Got a lot of cash on you? Happen to be not white? The DEA can steal your money and refuse to give it back with no evidence of a crime. Hey, the war on drugs costs money! Gotta get it from somewhere!









						Kermit Warren Forfeiture - Institute for Justice
					

DEA agents took Kermit Warren’s life savings from him when he was traveling to purchase a new truck for his tow truck business. They never charged Kermit with a crime. With IJ’s help, Kermit was able to challenge the forfeiture and get his money back.




					ij.org


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Got a lot of cash on you? Happen to be not white? The DEA can steal your money and refuse to give it back with no evidence of a crime. Hey, the war on drugs costs money! Gotta get it from somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kermit Warren Forfeiture - Institute for Justice
> 
> 
> DEA agents took Kermit Warren’s life savings from him when he was traveling to purchase a new truck for his tow truck business. They never charged Kermit with a crime. With IJ’s help, Kermit was able to challenge the forfeiture and get his money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ij.org



While common for people of hue, this does also happen to white people. The police have been known to tear a car apart looking for evidence, just because, and then tell the owner, "_We didn't find anything. Have a nice evening_", with no apology.

The thing about forfeiture is that you have to prove your case in court. Your cash is guilty until proven innocent, and the burden of proof is on you. Unless it is in the 5 digit range (e.g., Pedro, who owns a lucrative taco truck), it could well cost you more time and treasure to get some of it back than it is worth. Just like when they tore your car apart, found nothing and left you stranded on a dark highway at night: do not expect any help or compensation, especially if you objected to the pillage.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh...  yeeaaahhhh...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428139397308813313/

...suuurrrreee.


----------



## Eric

Not sure if this has been shared but it's infuriating, they're like angry pitbulls. This man wasn't even the right suspect.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1299427348211625984/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'll be honest, I didn't think we'd get this far, and I am NOT expecting much.



> Opinion | Why the charges in the Elijah McClain and Ahmaud Arbery cases are so revolutionary
> 
> 
> Charges against the paramedics and the prosecutor may signal a new approach to holding the state accountable for the mistreatment of Black people in custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434710755325227015/

It doesn't change how the Aurora police acted in THAT case, or in the ones afterward.


----------



## SuperMatt

Here’s one where police were *not* brutal:








> Police pulled over a 33-year-old fugitive wanted for assaulting a traffic guard. But they let him go after he refused to co-operate with the arresting officers, who excused themselves by saying the man has an "unpredictable" and "violent" history.
> 
> Can you guess what Matthew Kagle, who cannot be arrested because he frightens police officers, looks like?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435795846457610242/

Well, at least it wasn't Aurora police...?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also with no PRSI, this was a long running topic, that we can revisit...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435662815025672197/



> Former Georgia district attorney booked on charges of obstructing Ahmaud Arbery case
> 
> 
> Former Georgia prosecutor Jackie Johnson is accused of using her position to delay the arrests of Arbery's accused killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com





> A former Georgia district attorney has been booked on charges linked to her alleged mishandling of the case of Ahmaud Arbery, a Black man who was pursued and gunned down as he jogged through a Brunswick neighborhood last year.
> 
> Ex-Glynn County District Attorney Jackie Johnson turned herself in to the Glynn County Sheriff's office Wednesday morning, reports the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, after a grand jury returned an indictment on counts of obstruction and violations of oath by a public officer last week. Johnson was released from the Glynn County Detention Center on a $10,000 bond, the paper reports. State prosecutors alleged that she used her position to delay arrests of the White men who chased and killed the 25-year-old Arbery.
> 
> Johnson was the county's top prosecutor when Arbery was fatally shot last year, and one of the armed men who pursued him had worked for her as an investigator. Georgia Attorney General Chris Carr, a Republican, sought the indictment after requesting an investigation of possible misconduct by local prosecutors who failed to bring charges in the killing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is actually the second case in recent memory that police shot a dog they shouldn't have, this time they went that extra mile though...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435821732208644100/

Earlier case last month


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/27/colorado-lawsuit-officer-shot-puppy/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437575101889777669/

Yup, that's on brand.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Feds Confirm LAPD Bomb Squad Caused Huge Explosion by Detonating Way Too Many Fireworks
> 
> 
> An ATF investigation confirmed an explosion that left at least 17 people injured was caused by cops eye-balling the explosives instead of weighing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> No shit: The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms has concluded that the Los Angeles Police Department is responsible for that huge fireworks explosion because it exploded too many fireworks at once.
> 
> On June 30, members of the LAPD bomb squad were disposing of 5,000 pounds of seized fireworks in South Los Angeles. Something went very wrong when they attempted to dispatch a number of “coke can-sized” devices with powder and fuses on them, with the resulting blast leveling a portion of the neighborhood. The borked disposal attempt resulted in at least 17 injuries, damage to dozens of homes and vehicles, and the displacement of around 75 residents thanks to property destruction. At least two others have since died, one an elderly man who died after relocating to a motel and the other a man whose ceiling collapsed on him while he was sleeping. Locals suspect those deaths are connected.
> 
> Police initially insisted that the incident was a “routine detonation,” that they had no idea what went wrong, and only 10 pounds of explosives were detonated. It was actually almost 40 pounds, far over the maximum amount that could have been disposed of safely. According to the Los Angeles Times, ATF Assistant Special Agent in Charge Michael Hoffman told residents during a closed-door meeting on Monday night that the explosion was due to the LAPD loading the device designed to make a certain amount of things go boom with way too many things that go boom.
> 
> The disaster “was caused by overloading the [total containment vessel] with more explosives than the TCV was designed for,” Hoffman said during the meeting, which was restricted to attendance by local residents only. “That’s what caused the failure.”




My favorite part of this article, was the first comment.


> I love how the LAPD sort of just wave off the massive amount of destruction and injury they caused with negligence, like it’s just par for the course.


----------



## SuperMatt

This is an old story making an appearance because of a $2 million payout to the victim.









						Black mom wins $2m settlement after being dragged from car and beaten by Philly cops who then posed for photo op with her "rescued" toddler | Boing Boing
					

Remember Rickia Young, the black nursing aide trying to drive home around protests last summer only to have her car windows smashed by cops? They dragged her from the vehicle and beat her in front …




					boingboing.net
				




TL;DR - Police yanked from her car and beat an innocent woman, stole her kid, then took a picture with the kid claiming they were saving him from “riots” in Philadelphia.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438260252403765252/

I believe actually that was the SECOND announcement, right after they announced an investigation resulting in realizing that water is wet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ummmmm...  



> Court Reverses A Former Officer's Murder Conviction In An Australian Woman's Death
> 
> 
> The Minnesota Supreme Court overturns the murder conviction of ex-Minneapolis officer Mohamed Noor in the death of Justine Ruszczyk Damond, saying the charge doesn't fit the circumstances in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> MINNEAPOLIS — The Minnesota Supreme Court on Wednesday reversed the third-degree murder conviction of a former Minneapolis police officer who fatally shot an Australian woman in 2017, saying the charge doesn't fit the circumstances in the case.
> 
> Mohamed Noor was convicted of third-degree murder and second-degree manslaughter in the death of Justine Ruszczyk Damond, a dual U.S.-Australian citizen who called 911 to report a possible sexual assault behind her home. He was sentenced to 12 1/2 years on the murder count but was not sentenced for manslaughter.
> 
> The ruling means his murder conviction is overturned and the case will now go back to the district court, where he will be sentenced on the manslaughter count. He has already served more than 28 months of his murder sentence. If sentenced to the presumptive four years for manslaughter, he could be eligible for supervised release around the end of this year.






> The ruling could also affect cases against ex-officers in George Floyd's murder​The ruling could give former Minneapolis Officer Derek Chauvin grounds to contest his own third-degree murder conviction in George Floyd's death in May 2020. But that wouldn't have much impact on Chauvin since he was also convicted of the more serious count of second-degree murder and is serving 22 1/2 years. Experts say it's unlikely Chauvin would be successful in appealing his second-degree murder conviction.
> 
> The ruling in Noor's case was also closely watched for its possible impact on three other former Minneapolis officers awaiting trial in Floyd's death. Prosecutors had wanted to add charges of aiding and abetting third-degree murder against them, but that's unlikely to happen now. The trio are due to go on trial in March on charges of aiding and abetting both second-degree murder and manslaughter


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> This is actually the second case in recent memory that police shot a dog they shouldn't have, this time they went that extra mile though...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435821732208644100/
> 
> Earlier case last month



I think I've shared this before. Cops murder a lot of dogs:








						Canicide by Cop: A geographical analysis of canine killings by police in Los Angeles
					

Even in an era of extreme scrutiny of police use of force, the fact that a significant proportion of police shootings are directed at dogs—pet pit bul…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438742662757109761/

WTF?!!!    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438743045017571336/

Something to remember to piss you off...  WITHOUT that ring camera footage, no one would know.

That means NOT only the cop who sucker punches the handcuffed guy needs to go, but the cops who watched and said nothing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I also never saw this before, from an earlier completely separate incident years before

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438743744497348609/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Was listening to an interview with the top detective on the Green River Killer case.  He talked about his early career in the 70's as a street cop.  He responded to one call of domestic violence and ended up wrestling with the husband who had a knife and ended up cutting up the cop and sliced his neck just missing his jugular vein.  Eventually other cops arrived and pulled him off.  In another domestic violence call the man started coming at him with a knife while he had his gun drawn on him.  He didn't drop the knife until the cop told him he would shoot and kill him.  In both cases not one shot was fired at the perpetrators.   Man, have times changed.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Man, have times changed.




This much is unclear. I suspect that they have actually not changed. Some or many of us believe that the racist behavior of the police is largely not a new thing but the proliferation of instant video has brought it to the surface. The knife stories you describe are almost certainly about Real Americans, not Americans-other.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> This much is unclear. I suspect that they have actually not changed. Some or many of us believe that the racist behavior of the police is largely not a new thing but the proliferation of instant video has brought it to the surface. The knife stories you describe are almost certainly about Real Americans, not Americans-other.



I look at the initial police report of George Floyd’s murder, and I think about how many nearly identical police reports have been created over the years. How many innocuous police reports actually covered up atrocities by police? We may never know. Thanks to the ubiquity of the cell phone video camera, we might actually catch a few of them now.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> This much is unclear. I suspect that they have actually not changed. Some or many of us believe that the racist behavior of the police is largely not a new thing but the proliferation of instant video has brought it to the surface. The knife stories you describe are almost certainly about Real Americans, not Americans-other.




I'm not saying you're wrong but I feel like cops today are a lot more likely to put shooting people to the front of their options regardless of race.  This could even be the result of the perception that a life threatening scenario is more likely with the increased number of guns in circulation and gun fetish culture, not just from generations of 2nd amendment supporters but also from increased gun glorification in the entertainment industry.


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> This much is unclear. I suspect that they have actually not changed. Some or many of us believe that the racist behavior of the police is largely not a new thing but the proliferation of instant video has brought it to the surface. The knife stories you describe are almost certainly about Real Americans, not Americans-other.



I remember that same of thought during the Rodney King beating. That the only difference was that it was captured on video. Lots of Black and Brown Angelenos said it was a daily occurrence. Even when they were not engaged in any bad or illegal activity. That the biggest and worst gangs were the various L.A.  law enforcement agencies. It's just gotten worst due to overpricing and the militarization of policing. That's what DEFUND is all about. Reversing shitty law enforcement policies and forces.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Call me surprised,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440726064918007809/

and call it what it really was, "business as usual".


----------



## JayMysteri0

Did anyone miss this guy?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441363857310507025/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Did anyone miss this guy?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441363857310507025/



Yeah, because nobody outside of Hennepin county heard about the case.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> Yeah, because nobody outside of Hennepin county heard about the case.



Even better for him then! The case is known everywhere so he can’t be tried anywhere.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Beatings, buried videos a pattern at Louisiana State Police
> 
> 
> MONROE, La. (AP) — The most violent videos languished for years, lost or ignored in a digital vault. Louisiana State Police troopers and top brass alike would often look the other way, even as officers took to official messaging channels to banter about their brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Also from your link:


> AP’s review — coming amid a widening federal investigation into state police misconduct — found troopers have made a habit of turning off or muting body cameras during pursuits. When footage is recorded, the agency routinely refuses to release it. And a recently retired supervisor who oversaw a particularly violent clique of troopers told internal investigators this year that it was his “common practice” to rubber-stamp officers’ use-of-force reports without reviewing body-camera video.




We need to mandate cameras be on at all the time at federal level or this will never stop. These sleazy asshole are making a calculated decision to leave them off, knowing full well it makes it a "my word vs that of a black man" and we also know that has a 100% success rate for the cops.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> We need to mandate cameras be on at all the time …




Body cameras are a band-aid, not a solution. We need to redraw public safety from the ground up. We need to re-examine the very foundations of criminal "justice", a paradigm based in peerage, divine monarchy and feudalism, wholly unsuitable for a "free" and open society. In fact, we need to review the tenets of "freedom" itself and what its practical limits ought to be.

The police are merely a symptom of the cracks under peeling paint of our system.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Body cameras are a band-aid, not a solution. We need to redraw public safety from the ground up. We need to re-examine the very foundations of criminal "justice", a paradigm based in peerage, divine monarchy and feudalism, wholly unsuitable for a "free" and open society. In fact, we need to review the tenets of "freedom" itself and what its practical limits ought to be.
> 
> The police are merely a symptom of the cracks under peeling paint of our system.



While I hate to think it goes as far as you think, police themselves are determined to make us think otherwise.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441919823555006465/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441920773317332993/



> This Black Man Was Already in Custody. A K-9 Attacked Him Anyway.
> 
> 
> Officers from the Woodson Terrace Police Department let their police dog attack a Black man who was already in custody and appeared not to pose a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com





> Police in a St. Louis suburb sicced their K-9 on a Black man—twice—who was already in custody and didn’t appear to pose a threat, according to cellphone video of the incident captured by a bystander. The dog bit the man as he lay on the ground screaming for around a minute in total.
> 
> 
> “Help me!” the man screams, as officers allow the dog to bite down on his foot, then his leg, less than a minute later, according to the video.
> The St. Louis County prosecutor’s office will now investigate the arrest, although it’s too early for further comment, spokesperson Chris King told VICE News.
> 
> “We saw the video Monday morning just about when everybody else was seeing it,” he said. “It was good responsible citizen journalism that brought this video to our attention."
> 
> Around 7 a.m. on Monday, the Woodson Terrace Police Department received a 911 call about a man who had trespassed into a nearby business and refused to leave, according to the police department. When police arrived, they found their suspect, whose identity has not yet been released to the public, walking toward another business in the area.
> 
> Police say the man refused to comply with the officers’ orders to stop walking. He instead claimed he was a sovereign citizen who didn’t have to obey them and allegedly threatened to kill them. It’s unclear if the man is affiliated with any specific sovereign citizen groups, some of which have had their own run-ins with the police.
> 
> Police say they blocked off traffic before announcing that he was under arrest. As the man allegedly resisted, refusing to put his arms behind his back, one of the officers warned that he’d bring in the help of a K-9 if he continued to not comply.
> 
> The man continued to resist, according to police, and in the fray somehow caused unspecified minor injuries to one of the three officers present.
> 
> That’s when someone nearby began to record the incident as it unfolded. The nearly five-minute video, which has received over 7,600 views since being uploaded to Facebook Monday morning, begins with the Black man leaning on a police car with two officers right behind him, seemingly in control of the situation. A third officer with the K-9 on a leash inches closer to the Black suspect for the first 30 seconds of the video before finally releasing the dog who attaches to the man’s right foot.
> 
> “I know he can’t do that,” someone says off-camera, as the man screams for help.
> While the dog continues to tug at the man’s leg for another 30 seconds, two of the officers tackle him to the ground. When the dog finally releases, the man stands up and tries to move away, which prompts the officer to once again sic the dog on the man’s right leg.
> 
> Nearly another 30 seconds pass before the dog lets go again and the suspect is placed in handcuffs. When officers bring the man to his feet, he just barely hobbles to the back of a nearby police vehicle.
> 
> “*After* the subject was arrested, the officers found suspected methamphetamine on the subject which would explain why the officers were unable to restrain the subject,” the police department said in their public statement. “The subject was released pending application of warrants.”
> 
> While the subject initially refused medical attention, police say he later complained about the injuries and was transported to the local hospital.
> 
> The Woodson Terrace Police Department did not immediately respond to multiple requests for comment. However, Chief of Police Randy Halstead told local Fox affiliate KTVI that he wishes the officers had been wearing police body cameras at the time to give a more complete picture of what happened during the arrest. The department received approval to purchase body cameras earlier this year but has not yet received them.
> 
> Police K-9 attacks cause more hospital visits than any other use of force by police according to a 2020 investigation by the Marshall Project, and Monday’s arrest is the latest example of a violent police encounter involving them. Over the summer, VICE News reported on at least four of these incidents, two of which involved minors and another that involved a pregnant woman.
> The brutality involved in these incidents is one of the reasons why experts say it’s probably time to do away with this particular method of force.


----------



## SuperMatt

I was aware that sickle cell trait is common in black people. I was also aware that it generally is not a health risk for most people with the trait. I was NOT aware that police killers have often claimed that people they killed actually died due to the respiratory failure caused by the sickle cell trait. One of the most infamous cases was when 8 people basically beat a 14-year old child to death at a “boot camp” school for teenagers. An “expert” witness (Dr.) put just enough doubt into a Florida jury’s mind to acquit the people on tape killing the kid... despite an autopsy showing the beating killed him. Gotta wonder seriously about the people on that jury and their biases…..

This article from The NY Times details many cases in which sickle cell trait was used to excuse police killings.









						How a Genetic Trait in Black People Can Give the Police Cover (Published 2021)
					

Sickle cell trait has been cited in dozens of police custody deaths ruled accidental or natural, even though the condition is benign on its own, a Times investigation found.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The story of the teenager Martin Lee Anderson:



> One officer grabbed him by the left arm, another by the right. His face was pressed against the rough wooden boards of the fence. He was told he must run. When he didn’t, his face was pushed in the dirt. Beyond the fence, school buses passed by. Thus began a series of knee strikes, wrist bends and pressure maneuvers to Martin’s head that lasted for more than 40 minutes. Some of the officers fetched cups of water that they poured on the boy’s head. Ammonia capsules came next. They were held under Martin’s nose, while one of seven officers appeared to hold his hand over the boy’s mouth.



But sure, he died of a genetic defect…? Fuck that all-white jury and the “expert” witness, the killers, the person who did the initial autopsy… all of them. How the fuck did a judge (or the prosecuting attorney for that matter) allow an all-white jury in the 21st century? This is an old story, but seriously… the fact that a black kid was killed by a gang of Cops, it was all on tape, and none of them were convicted… because of a shithead doctor with a false sickle cell diagnosis that was later disproven, but the jury decided to believe it anyway?






						The Tragic Death of Martin Lee
					

The Tragic Death of Martin Lee




					www.essence.com
				












						Guards, Nurse Acquitted In Boot Camp Death
					

All-White Florida Jury Clears Eight Defendants In Death Of Black Teenager




					www.cbsnews.com
				




One Last fun quote from the doctor who proffered the sickle cell diagnosis after the acquittal was announced:



> "I am feeling a little vindicated. People got to see a lot more than what's been publicized in the media," said Siebert, who was widely criticized for his autopsy. He said he was going to celebrate with some of the guards.



Wow, the ”doctor” is going to celebrate with the guards. Seems like he’s a reliable and unbiased person to be performing autopsies of police killings. Seriously, how is this case and its outcome any better than Emmett Till?

PS - I forgot: the prosecutor on the case presented two expert witnesses whose testimonies didn’t seem to match. How could a prosecutor make such an error?



			https://twitter.com/PamBondi
		


Yup, she later joined the Trump team. Only the best people.


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And here's you 'kick in the dick' early today...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443183779854499841/

NOW you F'N admit this?!!!  

SHUT *ALL* THE F'S UP!!!!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> ...And here's you 'kick in the dick' early today...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443183779854499841/
> 
> NOW you F'N admit this?!!!
> 
> SHUT *ALL* THE F'S UP!!!!



Exactly. The “grants” Sen. Scott talked about ALREADY had conditions on them. Under Trump, police departments that didn’t go along with his attacks on immigrants were “defunded” if that’s how Tim wants to frame it. Tim NEVER was going to pass the reform. His job was to sit on it until people forgot about it.


----------



## SuperMatt

*Police killings in America have been undercounted by more than half over the past four decades*









						More Than Half of Police Killings Are Mislabeled, New Study Says (Published 2021)
					

Researchers comparing information from death certificates with data from organizations that track police killings in the United States identified a startling discrepancy.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The article begins with:



> Researchers comparing information from death certificates with data from organizations that track police killings in the United States identified a startling discrepancy.




Is anybody actually startled by this? Sadly, I doubt it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Colorado.



> A Deaf Man Who Couldn't Hear Police Commands Was Tased And Spent 4 Months In Jail
> 
> 
> Brady Mistic says in a federal lawsuit that police violated his civil rights by using unnecessary force during his arrest. Deaf in both ears, Mistic can't read lips and communicates by sign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> When Brady Mistic drove into the parking lot of a Colorado laundromat one day in September 2019, he thought he was about to run a routine errand.
> 
> But moments after exiting his car, Mistic was blinded by the lights of a parked police cruiser. Two Idaho Springs police officers began shouting commands at Mistic, who was 24 at the time. One officer threw him to the ground, and the other stunned Mistic with her Taser, according to a new federal lawsuit.
> 
> The officers claim Mistic resisted arrest, but the Coloradan says there was a different reason for his confused behavior when police confronted him: He couldn't hear them. Mistic is deaf in both ears, isn't able to lip-read and uses American Sign Language to communicate.
> 
> Now, he is suing the two officers, the city of Idaho Springs and the Clear Creek County Board of Commissioners, arguing that police violated his civil rights when they violently arrested him without warning.





> "They went to force unreasonably fast, unreasonably rashly, without any legitimate justification for using force, which is particularly problematic for a person who's disabled like Mr. Mistic was," Raymond Bryant, Mistic's attorney, told NPR.
> 
> Mistic spent more than four months in jail, only to have the charges against him dropped eventually, the suit says.
> 
> In a statement, the Idaho Springs Police Department said the two officers didn't know Mistic was deaf during the initial encounter and maintained that Mistic resisted arrest, causing one of the officers to break his leg.
> 
> The department added that former Idaho Springs Police Chief Christian Malanka reviewed the matter and found the officers' actions were appropriate.






> On Sept. 17, 2019, former Idaho Springs Police Officer Nicholas Hanning and Officer Ellie Summers, who was in training at the time, followed Mistic into the laundromat parking lot after they allegedly witnessed him run a stop sign.
> 
> Mistic got out of his car and started walking toward the laundromat. Police said Hanning and Summers ordered him to get back into his car and, when he didn't, tried to place him in handcuffs "due to his unexplained actions," at which point he resisted arrest.
> 
> But he didn't know what the officers wanted or even if their "presence had anything to do with him," according to the lawsuit Mistic filed in federal court this month in Colorado.
> 
> Bryant said his client did not resist arrest but rather put his hands up when the officers approached him. "A person would have to know they're under arrest in order to resist arrest," Bryant said.
> 
> After he was on the ground, Mistic yelled "no ears" to try to communicate to the officers he was deaf, but they ignored him, the suit says.
> 
> Summers told emergency medical staff called to the scene that Mistic was deaf, but neither officer ever tried to secure an ASL interpreter, according to the suit.
> 
> Mistic then spent more than four months in jail and says he was repeatedly denied an interpreter.





> Police charged Mistic with assault on a first responder, obstructing a peace officer and resisting arrest. He was also charged with possession of forged currency, the suit says, because police found movie-prop money in his wallet.
> 
> The charges were later dropped, according to the lawsuit. Police said the district attorney's office for the 5th Judicial District let Mistic participate in a diversion program in lieu of facing formal charges.
> 
> Hanning was later charged with third-degree assault and fired from the police force in a separate case in which he allegedly used his Taser on a 75-year-old man, according to The Associated Press. Summers, who used a Taser on Mistic, according to the lawsuit, is still an officer with the Idaho Springs police.




I want to know, how the 'F' did they justify the man being locked up for 4 months, before being released?

What the 'F' is that?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Brief reminder, it isn't just the police





https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444273877710946307/

That hurt.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In your feelings much?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444965327557824512/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> In your feelings much?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444965327557824512/



A bunch of comments on Reddit related to this finally made me think I understand what most of the anti-George Floyders think they’re saying when they bring up his criminal history.

They have their heads so far up their own cult leaders’ asses that they think a movement or protest that mentions George Floyd has deified him and follows him as a martyr, and murals and busts like this are idols for worshiping him. Everything is always about the person, never about a cause separate from the person.

Still racist crap. Still intentional attempts to deflect from the real issues. But the form it takes aligns perfectly with the cult of personality angle.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Nothing out of the ordinary to see here, move on...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445388831562289157/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445413422368239622/

We don't mean this guy?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445411177027317769/

A guy considered to be an overt racist who appears with Q paraphernalia, and has used the organization's social media acct to share some of that hate?

That guy?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Bonus history...



> https://www.cato.org/commentary/rudys-racist-rants-nypd-history-lesson





> As many as 10,000 demonstrators blocked traffic in downtown Manhattan on Sept. 16, 1992. Reporters and innocent bystanders were violently assaulted by the mob as thousands of dollars in private property was destroyed in multiple acts of vandalism. The protesters stormed up the steps of City Hall, occupying the building. They then streamed onto the Brooklyn Bridge, where they blocked traffic in both directions, jumping on the cars of trapped, terrified motorists. Many of the protestors were carrying guns and openly drinking alcohol.
> 
> Yet the uniformed police present did little to stop them. Why? Because the rioters were nearly all white, off‐duty NYPD officers. They were participating in a Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association demonstration against Mayor David Dinkins’ call for a Civilian Complaint Review Board and his creation earlier that year of the Mollen Commission, formed to investigate widespread allegations of misconduct within the NYPD.
> 
> In the center of the mayhem, standing on top of a car while cursing Mayor Dinkins through a bullhorn, was mayoral candidate Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> “Beer cans and broken beer bottles littered the streets as Mr. Giuliani led the crowd in chants,” _The New York Times_ reported.




Rudy on racist roll leads police in a riot against the city's Black major.  Sounds like a city highlight Rudy & the police don't share enough.

Yup.  Sounds about right.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Bonus history... Rudy on racist roll leads police in a riot against the city's Black major.  Sounds like a city highlight Rudy & the police don't share enough.
> 
> Yup.  Sounds about right.



I was unaware of that  incident party,

*Defenders of the protesters said that they’d gotten out of hand, but their anger should be understood. In addition to not wanting a civilian review board, they objected to investigations of corruption, not providing them with semi-automatic weapons, expressions of sympathy to families of people killed by police, and a delay in sending in a large police force to quell rioting in Washington Heights earlier that year ... protesting a police killing in the area …*​
So, yeah, the police were entirely white about their complaints.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> A bunch of comments on Reddit related to this finally made me think I understand what most of the anti-George Floyders think they’re saying when they bring up his criminal history.
> 
> They have their heads so far up their own cult leaders’ asses that they think a movement or protest that mentions George Floyd has deified him and follows him as a martyr, and murals and busts like this are idols for worshiping him. Everything is always about the person, never about a cause separate from the person.




I’ve mentioned this phenomenon in relation to other issues. The right looks at the left like we all live by the same terms as they do. They agree with Trump on everything. So they assume everybody on the left agrees with Biden and see him as flawless. At least at this point in history, the right is pretty united while the left is pretty diverse in thought and objectives, but the right just assumes we are all on the same page because they are. So when they see some SJW getting all extreme they assume we’re all on board with that.  "Defund the police", anyone? This is why I’m saying now is not the time to get all crazy with single pet issues. Unite over the bigger picture.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> I was unaware of that  incident party,
> 
> *Defenders of the protesters said that they’d gotten out of hand, but their anger should be understood. In addition to not wanting a civilian review board, they objected to investigations of corruption, not providing them with semi-automatic weapons, expressions of sympathy to families of people killed by police, and a delay in sending in a large police force to quell rioting in Washington Heights earlier that year ... protesting a police killing in the area …*​
> So, yeah, the police were entirely white about their complaints.



I think the fact that I keep learning about these things or being reminded when I lived in various areas, is the reminder how some history is selectively remembered or forgotten. 

It's the reminder that some people will condemn others for actions they've done themselves.


Supposedly he's now resigned due to pressure from his investigations.



> FBI raids NYPD’s Sergeants Benevolent Association offices in mail and wire fraud probe: source
> 
> 
> SBA President Ed Mullins and other union officials are expected to resign over the scandal as early as soon as Wednesday, a high-ranking NYPD official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com





> The FBI raided the home and office of the controversial head of the NYPD’s Sergeants Benevolent Association on Tuesday morning as part of a probe into the suspected theft of union funds, law enforcement sources told The Post.
> 
> SBA President Ed Mullins and other union officials are expected to resign over the scandal as early as soon as Wednesday, a high-ranking NYPD official said.
> 
> Agents seized computer gear from Mullins’ house in Port Washington, Long Island, after entering around 6 a.m., sources said.
> 
> Other potential evidence, including boxes of documents, was also carried out of SBA headquarters on Worth Street in Lower Manhattan, sources said.
> 
> More than 20 agents emerged during the course of the day, including two who carried large, unsealed boxes, one of which held a jacket and a backpack.




He was also in hot water for his behavior with the mayor's daughter



> In February, Mullins was slapped with NYPD disciplinary charges for tweeting Chiara de Blasio’s arrest report and other tweets in which he called a city official and a city council member a “bitch” and a “first class whore,” respectively.
> 
> The case went to trial in September but was put on hold when one of Mullins’ lawyers experienced an unspecified medical emergency.
> 
> It’s set to resume on Oct. 27.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Controversial chief of NYPD sergeants union resigns after FBI raids union’s Manhattan headquarters, searches his Long Island home
> 
> 
> While the details of the investigation were not revealed, an FBI spokeswoman confirmed to The News that the agency was “carrying out a law enforcement action in connection with an ongoing investigation” into the Sergeants Benevolent Association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com





> The controversial president of the union representing NYPD sergeants resigned Tuesday after federal investigators searched the union’s headquarters and his home.
> 
> Sergeants Benevolent Association President Ed Mullins resigned at the request of the union’s board, the board said in a letter to its membership late Tuesday.
> 
> “The nature and scope of this criminal investigation has yet to be determined,” the board’s letter said. “However, it is clear that President Mullins is apparently the target of the federal investigation. We have no reason to believe that any other member of the SBA is involved or targeted in this matter.”
> 
> Mullins’ abrupt departure came after federal investigators descended Tuesday on the SBA’s lower Manhattan headquarters and Mullins’ Long Island home.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> Rudy on racist roll leads police in a riot against the city's Black major. Sounds like a city highlight Rudy & the police don't share enough.
> 
> Yup. Sounds about right.



I remember this disgusting riot like it was yesterday. Rudy's rioters used a mannequin dressed as a washroom attendant as a stand-in for the sitting mayor, New York's first Black mayor. I was working as a security officer for Bergdorg-Goodman and bunch of punks in blue borrowed the mannequin from the store design department. The manager was ashamed and embarrassed when he found out it was used by the racists.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know, how the 'F' did they justify the man being locked up for 4 months, before being released?
> 
> What the 'F' is that?




All of that sounds like a bunch of garbage. It's illegal to try to make a purchase with prop currency, but prop currency is not meant to be an exact replica of the real thing. It's meant to look similar on video, particularly when not viewed close up. 

I'm disappointed Summers is still an officer. Getting rid of bad cops while they're in training is arguably better than waiting.


----------



## SuperMatt

thekev said:


> All of that sounds like a bunch of garbage. It's illegal to try to make a purchase with prop currency, but prop currency is not meant to be an exact replica of the real thing. It's meant to look similar on video, particularly when not viewed close up.
> 
> I'm disappointed Summers is still an officer. Getting rid of bad cops while they're in training is arguably better than waiting.



And it’s also not the same size as regular currency.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think the fact that I keep learning about these things or being reminded when I lived in various areas, is the reminder how some history is selectively remembered or forgotten.



I remember The Move, and Rodney King and a few other stories because of extensive coverage. If I mentioned "Rajneeshpuram", you would probably say, "huh?", but for the people who lived where I did at the time, it was saturation.

The police riot in NYC, though, we were on the other coast. It might have got lower front page once and then, nothing. So, it made no real impression.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> I remember The Move, and Rodney King and a few other stories because of extensive coverage. If I mentioned "Rajneeshpuram", you would probably say, "huh?", but for the people who lived where I did at the time, it was saturation.
> 
> The police riot in NYC, though, we were on the other coast. It might have got lower front page once and then, nothing. So, it made no real impression.



I respectfully disagree.

Key phrase, "police riot".  Forget where it took place.  "Police riot".  How often have you heard that happen?

I think there's considered to be only 6 - 8 documented incidents involving the police as rioting, and the one we are talking about doesn't count as one of those.  Although it certainly fits the bill of one, since they did terrify the populace while wearing their guns.  But hey can't have "America's mayor" known for that time he was in on that time White police officers rioted because they didn't like the idea of oversight for their well known past shit.

Not only that but the police were led by a guy who the first Black mayor of NYC defeated & got the endorsements of 3 or the 4 ( it shouldn't be hard to guess which one, since they also supported a former 2X impeached president for re election ) City papers.

It isn't about locality, but a narrative that needs to be maintained.  You can't have stories of police rioting against it's first Black mayor.  You can't have stories of a white populace rioting so badly they literally wipe a city off the map & try for collective memory as well.  You can't have stories about one of your biggest landmarks being placed to compete with a sister city and try remove successful neighborhood of color off the map.  The certainly don't bring up the riots in 1877, but we don't go "well that happened in San Francisco".  Hell, one group can't seem to remember how January 6th actually happen.  We aren't even getting into the numerous shit we still don't know happened to the Native American children in Canada.  A narrative is picked & chosen in this country often to keep one group comfortable, not because that unpleasant thing didn't happen in our neighborhoods within the last decade.

It's about deciding what parts of history ( usually the pretty ones, unless Hollywood does a movie on the uglier parts with popular actors ) a majority of the country can be comfortable with, and discarding the rest for fear it teaches things like divisiveness or supposedly racism.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446095978994491395/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS is brutality

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446587161399156737/



> Dayton PD promises ‘thorough review’ after body cam shows officers drag man who says he’s disabled
> 
> 
> The interim chief of Dayton Police Department and Dayton’s City Manager are promising a thorough review of an encounter last week where officers forcibly removed a man who reported being disabled from his car, handcuffed him, and dragged him to a police cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whio.com





> DAYTON — The interim chief of Dayton Police Department and Dayton’s City Manager are promising a thorough review of an encounter last week where officers forcibly removed a man who reported being disabled from his car, handcuffed him, and dragged him to a police cruiser.
> 
> The case involved a traffic stop Thursday, Sept. 30 on Grand Avenue in Dayton.
> 
> Clifford Owensby, who told News Center 7 he cannot walk, said he was out running errands without a wheelchair in the car.
> 
> “I usually get assistance with getting in and out of the vehicle,” he said
> 
> Body camera footage WHIO obtained through a public records request shows officers appeared to pull Owensby over for a traffic stop, noting his window tint at 20 percent.
> 
> Minutes after conferring in a police cruiser, the video shows an officer approach Owensby on the driver’s side of his car, and ask him to turn off the engine and step out of the car. The officer noted a dog would need to search the vehicle, due to Owensby’s “history.” WHIO checked and found Owensby has past drug and weapons convictions in Montgomery County Common Pleas Court.
> 
> Owensby explained to officers he could not step out of the car.
> 
> “I’m paraplegic,” he said numerous times.
> 
> Officers offered to help him out of the car numerous times.
> 
> “Sir, I’m going to assist you to get out of the vehicle,” video shows, the officer said.
> 
> “No you’re not. No you’re not. You’re not going to touch me,” Owensby replied.
> 
> The video then showed Owensby appeared to call someone – apparently nearby – asking that person to come and bring others to witness the encounter.
> 
> “Bring cameras,” he said to his phone.
> 
> He then asked for a police supervisor.
> 
> “That way, if they were there they could possibly make sure the stop could be conducted in a decent manner,” he told News Center 7 Monday.
> 
> “Can you call your white shirt please?” Owensby is seen on video saying.
> 
> “I’ll pull you out and then I’ll call the white shirt,” the officer replied. “Because you’re getting out of the car. That’s not an option.




How does something like car tint escalate into someone needing to get out of their car, let alone being forcibly dragged?

Does having a past automatically justify suspicion?  Or are we going to finally abandon the pretense that leads to such fishing?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS is brutality
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446587161399156737/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does something like car tint escalate into someone needing to get out of their car, let alone being forcibly dragged?
> 
> Does having a past automatically justify suspicion?  Or are we going to finally abandon the pretense that leads to such fishing?



The FOP is defending the conduct of the officers!  



> “The officers followed the law, their training and departmental policies and procedures,” Jerome Dix, president of Dayton Fraternal Order of Police Lodge #44, stated. “Sometimes the arrest of noncompliant individuals is not pretty, but is a necessary part of law enforcement to maintain public safety, which is one of the fundamental ideologies of our society.”




The guy literally could not comply with the request due to his disability. F the FOP. Next time they call for a donation, I’ll mention this BS.









						Dayton FOP defends officers; Mayor: video ‘concerning’ of disabled man pulled from car
					

The two Dayton officers were part of a narcotics investigation in the Dayton View neighborhood when they stopped the white Audi driven after narcotics detectives saw him leave a suspected drug house, according to an update from the Dayton Police Department on the investigation.




					www.daytondailynews.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The FOP is defending the conduct of the officers!
> 
> 
> 
> The guy literally could not comply with the request due to his disability. F the FOP. Next time they call for a donation, I’ll mention this BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton FOP defends officers; Mayor: video ‘concerning’ of disabled man pulled from car
> 
> 
> The two Dayton officers were part of a narcotics investigation in the Dayton View neighborhood when they stopped the white Audi driven after narcotics detectives saw him leave a suspected drug house, according to an update from the Dayton Police Department on the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.daytondailynews.com



My big issue besides the man's treatment, is the pretext for the stop.



> https://www.avvo.com/legal-guides/ugc/window-tinting-as-unconstitutional-basis-for-traffic-stops




Stops for window tinting has always been known as one of the bullshit reasons for fishing.  Either as quota thing, or as reason for some police to stop someone they decide is "suspicious", but have no real justification for the stop.  People have gotten the window tint stop, which usually involves a warning, but NOT a reason for one to get out of the car or inspect the contents.

What the 'F' does window tint have to do with anything INSIDE the car?  Unless that's the real motivation for the stop, and the police can't legally justify any other reason for a stop.  In THAT case there has to be a real motivation besides, "they were involved with drugs in the past".  That's such a bullshit reach that is ONLY applied to one sort of individual, and to give a hint, 'Karen' ain't getting asked to get out of the car.

Everything involved with this from start to literal stop is why trust in the police is so easily eroded, and the calls for reform increased.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Since the story blew up all weekend, it's time for the police to add some new facts, after the fact of course...



> Police dragged a paraplegic man from his car after he told them he couldn't get out
> 
> 
> Clifford Owensby told police he was a paraplegic and couldn't exit his car, but officers dragged him out anyway in an arrest that is now under investigation by the Dayton Police Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org






> Officers stopped Clifford Owensby on Sept. 30* as he was driving away from what police say was a suspected drug house. Because of Owensby's past felony drug and weapons history, officers wanted a police K-9 to conduct a "free-air" sniff of the vehicle to determine if there were illegal drugs inside*, police said in a video briefing.
> 
> To do that, officers told Owensby, he would have to step out of his car, according to body camera footage released by the department. "I cannot step out," he tells the officers. "I'm a paraplegic."
> 
> The unidentified officer speaking to Owensby tells him police can help him out of the car, but Owensby says they may hurt him. Owensby requests a "white shirt," shorthand for a police supervisor, but the officer says he'll call one only after Owensby gets out.




So they had their suspicions based on the supposed house & the man's history, but... still went with the window tint excuse.



> The police department is conducting an internal investigation​The Dayton Police Department's Professional Standards Bureau is now investigating the incident and says it will share the results when the investigation is complete.
> 
> Authorities say they found a bag of cash containing $22,450 in the car which the K-9 "alerted" on, which police say means it was in the vicinity of illegal drugs at some point. Officers also removed a 3-year-old child from the backseat.
> 
> Owensby was cited for failing to restrain a child in the backseat and having a tint on his windows. According to the Dayton Daily News, a police report also cited Owensby for obstructing official business and resisting arrest, but he was not charged with either offense.




I'm pretty sure we'll get the results of the investigation after the reach the preferred conclusions.  In the meantime it still didn't look good how the officers handled the entire situation.  

Was having the supervisor show BEFORE they did all this, that out of the question?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Since the story blew up all weekend, it's time for the police to add some new facts, after the fact of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they had their suspicions based on the supposed house & the man's history, but... still went with the window tint excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we'll get the results of the investigation after the reach the preferred conclusions.  In the meantime it still didn't look good how the officers handled the entire situation.
> 
> Was having the supervisor show BEFORE they did all this, that out of the question?



The guy who read this story on my local news read it that the person refused to comply and get out of the car. He completely ignored the fact that the guy is disabled and literally could NOT get out of the car! And it was NBC, not Fox… terrible job reporting a story.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The guy who read this story on my local news read it that the person refused to comply and get out of the car. He completely ignored the fact that the guy is disabled and literally could NOT get out of the car! And it was NBC, not Fox… terrible job reporting a story.



Technically speaking the local news person is correct.  They are just leaving out WHY.  The person in the car perhaps based on their history knew enough to ask for a supervisor first.  An officer decided that request would only be filled AFTER the man got out of the car, but not WHY that was necessary.  They know the man isn't going anywhere, why couldn't they wait?

Reporting the story the way the news person did was correct, and it helps the police.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Technically speaking the local news person is correct.  They are just leaving out WHY.  The person in the car perhaps based on their history knew enough to ask for a supervisor first.  An officer decided that request would only be filled AFTER the man got out of the car, but not WHY that was necessary.  They know the man isn't going anywhere, why couldn't they wait?
> 
> Reporting the story the way the news person did was correct, and it helps the police.



It’s also interesting that the police didn’t try to defend themselves by defending their actions. They immediately attacked the man, claiming he was dealing drugs… as if that made their behavior ok? Because it’s ok (or really a good thing!) for an officer to abuse a drug dealer.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> It’s also interesting that the police didn’t try to defend themselves by defending their actions. They immediately attacked the man, claiming he was dealing drugs… as if that made their behavior ok? Because it’s ok (or really a good thing!) for an officer to abuse a drug dealer.



Once again, it's all about justifying WHY a stop that normally does NOT involve you being asked to get out of the car or have your car looked thru, happened.  To ME it seems like they used the pretext for the window tint issue, as the entry to investigate their suspicions of the person, when they couldn't rationalize any other, and NOW where they supposedly observed them coming from.  Which is what my big issue is.  The whole window tint thing exists really for fishing.  If the window tint issue was legit like for most people, you get a warning that gets filed, that you need to have your window tint issue addressed within a time frame.  Otherwise the NEXT stop for it results in a fine.

The fact that a window tint issue should escalate to having a supervisor called, to dragging out anyone ( not just physically disabled ) is mind blowing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, this happened last year.  The only people to suffer was the man knocked down sustaining serious brain injury, and Buffalo didn't have an Emergency response team.

Who did NOT suffer anything or face any real responsibility?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448022280966131718/

Or even this guy and his bullshit



> Donald J. TrumpTwitter@realDonaldTrump
> Buffalo protester shoved by Police could be an ANTIFA provocateur. 75 year old Martin Gugino was pushed away after appearing to scan police communications in order to black out the equipment. @OANN I watched, he fell harder than was pushed. Was aiming scanner. Could be a set up?
> June 9, 2020




Yeaaahhhh...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS is brutality
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446587161399156737/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does something like car tint escalate into someone needing to get out of their car, let alone being forcibly dragged?
> 
> Does having a past automatically justify suspicion?  Or are we going to finally abandon the pretense that leads to such fishing?



This cop either has no idea what paraplegia means or he's a sociopath (i.e., antisocial personality disorder).


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, this happened last year.  The only people to suffer was the man knocked down sustaining serious brain injury, and Buffalo didn't have an Emergency response team.
> 
> Who did NOT suffer anything or face any real responsibility?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448022280966131718/
> 
> Or even this guy and his bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaahhhh...



I think we talked about this. The guy probably has Parkinson's syndrome. One of the more sensitive testing for is retropulsion testing. They can't bend their legs and take a step back, they will start taking steps back with extended legs and would fall if you don't catch them. Cops hurt an old disabled man. US policing seems to be the least accountable job I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> This cop either has no idea what paraplegia means or he's a sociopath (i.e., antisocial personality disorder).




There's so many people in law enforcement ... that should NOT be in law enforcement.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> There's so many people in law enforcement ... that should NOT be in law enforcement.



My understanding is that they didn't even have probable cause to stop the Audi...

BTW this one made it to Eastern European media too. These cops are unaware but their actions represent America internationally, and well, the community isn't impressed.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> My understanding is that they didn't even have probable cause to stop the Audi...
> 
> BTW this one made it to Eastern European media too. These cops are unaware but their actions represent America internationally, and well, the community isn't impressed.



They had suspicion, because of the driver's history.

So one of the "interesting" things implemented to "help" police, are certain safety violations that allows the officers to stop someone.

So because of the level of tint on the vehicle's windows it was the rationalization for stopping the vehicle.  I'm still not sure how they got to then justify inspecting the car, and demanding him out of the vehicle.  Nor why waiting for a supervisor to arrive, as the man asked to was seemingly unacceptable.

I'm sure that will be clarified as the police continues to polish it's narrative over time.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> My understanding is that they didn't even have probable cause to stop the Audi...
> 
> BTW this one made it to Eastern European media too. These cops are unaware but their actions represent America internationally, and well, the community isn't impressed.



Sandra Bland - they had no reason to pull her over either. They don’t care about the law. Look at the vaccine mandates. They are rules but the police don’t think they need to follow them.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> They had suspicion, because of the driver's history.




But is that probable cause? Serious question. 
The thing is, these cops will never ever give a fuck until their reckless actions will have direct implications to their own financial well-being. 



SuperMatt said:


> Sandra Bland - they had no reason to pull her over either. They don’t care about the law. Look at the vaccine mandates. They are rules but the police don’t think they need to follow them.



I mentioned before, but her case made it to Eastern European media too, although the representation was a little too sympathetic for the cop. Their interpretation was miscommunication. It was blatant racial profiling.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> But is that probable cause? Serious question.
> The thing is, these cops will never ever give a fuck until their reckless actions will have direct implications to their own financial well-being.



As I said, it's a gift given to police, so suspicion can often be confused with probable cause.

Called "reasonable suspicion", it's something that give the power to the police to stop individuals, but NOT arrest them.



> The Difference Between Reasonable Suspicion and Probable Cause
> 
> 
> Reasonable suspicion and probable cause don’t mean the same thing. Knowing the difference is important to your Virginia criminal defense case. KFFJ Law can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kffjlaw.com





> Reasonable Suspicion​A police officer may have reasonable suspicion that a crime is being committed if based on all of the facts and circumstances of the situation, a reasonable police officer would have the same suspicion. The police officer does not need physical evidence in order to have reasonable suspicion. Instead, the presumption of reasonable suspicion is made based on the officer’s training, the circumstances of the situation, and what other officers would do in similar circumstances.
> 
> If a police officer has reasonable suspicion, he may briefly stop the person involved, but an officer may not make an arrest based on reasonable suspicion alone. For example, if a driver is driving erratically, swerving between lanes, and failing to stop for traffic signals, a police officer may have reasonable suspicion that the driver is drunk. The officer may pull the driver over, but the officer may not arrest the driver unless there is further evidence of drunk driving to establish probable cause for the arrest. If after being pulled over a driver fails a sobriety test, that may provide probable cause for an officer to make a drunk driving arrest.




The officers claimed that driver's history with drugs as well as where the driver supposedly came from was what inspired their suspicion.  They went with the vehicle's level of tint as their justification for the stop though, as the entry to all of these things.



> Officers stopped Clifford Owensby on Sept. 30* as he was driving away from what police say was a suspected drug house. Because of Owensby's past felony drug and weapons history, officers wanted a police K-9 to conduct a "free-air" sniff of the vehicle to determine if there were illegal drugs inside*, police said in a video briefing.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> As I said, it's a gift given to police, so suspicion can often be confused with probable cause.
> 
> Called "reasonable suspicion", it's something that give the power to the police to stop individuals, but NOT arrest them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers claimed that driver's history with drugs as well as where the driver supposedly came from was what inspired their suspicion.  They went with the vehicle's level of tint as their justification for the stop though, as the entry to all of these things.



Thanks! The question is whether they can search the car should "reasonable suspicion" arise. Also, canines can't sniff free air with the guy sitting there? They didn't seem to have canines on them, ergo they could have easily awaited the supervisor with the dogs.... But we all know it's all bullshit.


----------



## DT

Another way this goes down:

A cop will just run a tag, maybe the driver flinched, or looked in their mirrors too many times - nothing that would even cover the minimum for reasonable suspicion.  The owner/driver report will come back, with previous infractions/arrests/etc., so at this point, the cop hasn't done anything that violates anything procedurally, they can literally run every single tag they see.

In the case above, if the there was criminal history, so now they can be heavy handed and make a stop based on some trivial bullshit like a tint check - the criminal history isn't the justification for the stop, it's just the "motivation" that the person might be an opportunity for an arrest (if that makes sense).


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Thanks! The question is whether they can search the car should "reasonable suspicion" arise. Also, canines can't sniff free air with the guy sitting there? They didn't seem to have canines on them, ergo they could have easily awaited the supervisor with the dogs.... But we all know it's all bullshit.



Pretty much.  It's been set up that things often lean in the favor of the police, because criminals have no such rules to follow.  The problem of course is when police abuse the things in their favor ( DA's, safety violations, over zealous police unions, etc ) that we find ourselves questioning ALL police when it's just a few abusing things.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Another way this goes down:
> 
> A cop will just run a tag, maybe the driver flinched, or looked in their mirrors too many times - nothing that would even cover the minimum for reasonable suspicion.  The owner/driver report will come back, with previous infractions/arrests/etc., so at this point, the cop hasn't done anything that violates anything procedurally, they can literally run every single tag they see.
> 
> In the case above, if the there was criminal history, so now they can be heavy handed and make a stop based on some trivial bullshit like a tint check - the criminal history isn't the justification for the stop, it's just the "motivation" that the person might be an opportunity for an arrest (if that makes sense).



That is how they did Sandra Bland.  The officer got up behind her with flashing lights, and when she pulled over to let him by, he pulled up and accused her of changing lanes without a signal.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> That is how they did Sandra Bland.  The officer got up behind her with flashing lights, and when she pulled over to let him by, he pulled up and accused her of changing lanes without a signal.



Which is a legit reason to be stopped where I grew up, but insanely ridiculous in the USA. That's what the article mentioned didn't get.


----------



## Yoused

Perhaps not police brutality, _per se_, but









						Woman's body found in police van parked at headquarters
					

HUNTSVILLE, Ala. (AP) — A body found inside a police van parked outside headquarters was identified Monday as being that of a 29-year-old woman whose relatives held a news conference demanding more information from law enforcement.




					apnews.com
				




wtf

They found the body of a 29-year-old woman in an old police van parked near police HQ and "have no idea how it got there".


----------



## SuperMatt

Police officers go out “hunting activists” in Minneapolis on May 30, 2020 by shooting non-lethal rounds at them from an unmarked van. When one of them returns fire, not knowing they are police, they charge him with being an attempted cop killer.









						More videos released in Jaleel Stallings case - Minnesota Reformer
					

The Reformer has obtained police body camera and other videos from an incident in which a St. Paul man shot at a Minneapolis SWAT team after they fired rubber bullets at him from an unmarked van.




					minnesotareformer.com


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Police officers go out “hunting activists” in Minneapolis on May 30, 2020 by shooting non-lethal rounds at them from an unmarked van. When one of them returns fire, not knowing they are police, they charge him with being an attempted cop killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos released in Jaleel Stallings case - Minnesota Reformer
> 
> 
> The Reformer has obtained police body camera and other videos from an incident in which a St. Paul man shot at a Minneapolis SWAT team after they fired rubber bullets at him from an unmarked van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnesotareformer.com



This is literally assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449857034103500810/


----------



## Yoused

Three Children Attacked a Black Woman. A Sheriff’s Deputy Arrived — and Beat Her More.
					

Black residents of Louisiana’s Jefferson Parish have long accused the Sheriff’s Office of targeting them. A new video, which shows a deputy slamming a Black woman’s head into the ground, raises more questions.




					www.propublica.org
				




Perhaps he needed her to discontinue being black?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Three Children Attacked a Black Woman. A Sheriff’s Deputy Arrived — and Beat Her More.
> 
> 
> Black residents of Louisiana’s Jefferson Parish have long accused the Sheriff’s Office of targeting them. A new video, which shows a deputy slamming a Black woman’s head into the ground, raises more questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.propublica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he needed her to discontinue being black?



Evidently for that Sheriff's dept, at least discontinuing to be Black in Louisiana, since some of them keep having an issue with Black people there.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449857034103500810/



I recall after the Kenosha murders seeing videos in which the police were encouraging the Proud Boys-types and thanking them for showing up.


----------



## GermanSuplex

This is so sick and disturbing. Not wearing body cameras, bad attitudes and violent, unnecessary force. And it’s usually a person of color, and nobody sees a problem. How about these folks practice what they preach? You know how they always blame black and brown people for their own problems? Well, maybe it’s time the police cleaned up their own act from within.

Why is there nobody working to bring good cops and activists together? Community events, neighborhood policing, outreach efforts… No, let’s spend more money on tanks and paying bad cops for desk duty until we can “absolve” them of whatever horrific they’ve committed.


----------



## SuperMatt

More police picking on little black kids:





__





						10-year-old girl arrested at Honowai Elem School--ACLU Demands $500K > Hawaii Free Press
					





					www.hawaiifreepress.com
				






> On the morning of January 10, 2020, a parent complained to school officials about a sketch N.B. and other students had drawn in response to another student bullying N.B. The parent unreasonably insisted that school officials call the police.
> 
> After arriving on school grounds, police interrogated 10-year-old N.B., handcuffed her with excessive force, arrested her without probable cause, and transported her to the police station—all without letting N.B. see or speak with her mother. The police and school officials took these traumatizing actions despite the fact that N.B. was cooperative and did not pose any danger to any person or herself—and without accommodating N.B.’s disability, which was documented with the school.


----------



## User.45

Do you have your White Witness? You should not leave home without your White Witness!









						Woman speaks up and stops cops from arresting and not hearing mans side of the story because he's black . Once she steps in they back off
					

A mirror bot that mirrors contents of different subreddits for free.



					mirror.fro.wtf
				






			https://cdn.fro.wtf/reddit/publicfreakout/qczwm5.mp4
		







Exactly how it was depicted in Random Acts of Flyness...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451376007957688324/


----------



## Yoused

A homeowners association calls the city because one of the properties in their bailiwick has a tall lawn that is not in compliance. For some reason, the city decides it is their responsibility to see to it that the lawn is made to meet HoA standard, so they send a crew out to smooth it down.









						City’s attempt to cut Texas man’s grass ends with his death, police say
					

A SWAT officer shot the man after he exited the home with weapons in his hand, according to police in Austin.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




During the shave, gunfire comes from the house, lawn care flees, SWAT arrives, and after a stand-off, the home owner is now pushing up daisies.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not so much brutality, but a nice illustration of some good ol' racism, white privilege, and being the so called 'law enforcement' as well.



> Washington State BLM Demands the Resignation of County Sheriff Over Confrontation with Black Newspaper Carrier
> 
> 
> The state's BLM chapter described the actions of Sheriff Ed Troyer, who is charged with falsely claiming Sedrick Altheimer threatened his life, as 'malicious.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> NBC News reports that Sakara Remmu, the alliance’s lead strategist, called Troyer’s actions against Sedrick Altheimer on Jan. 27 “malicious.” The demand for the Pierce County Sheriff’s resignation comes after the alliance filed a complaint with the U.S. Justice Department and met with Seattle FBI officials.
> 
> Here’s more of Remmu’s statement from NBC News:
> 
> _“It’s clear: This sheriff was trying to get an innocent man killed. This is basically a case of swatting, where you are intentionally calling the police and lying, saying that your life is under threat so that the police respond ready to use excessive or deadly force.”_
> 
> As previously reported by _The Root_ in January, Altheimer was working his regular paper route when Troyer–who lives in that neighborhood–began to trail his vehicle for several stops. Altheimer said Troyer never identified himself as law enforcement when he asked why he was being followed.
> 
> Eventually, Troyer called an emergency dispatcher and said Altheimer threatened to kill him. His call resulted in more than 40 officers from various agencies initially being called to respond to the scene.
> 
> Troyer later recanted his statement and said Altheimer never threatened him.
> 
> Altheimer is suing Troyer and Pierce County for violating his constitutional rights. The Seattle Times reports that an investigation commissioned by the Pierce County Council found that Troyer violated several sheriff’s office policies, including ones on bias-free policing, during the January incident.
> 
> The Times also reports that the sheriff has been placed on the state’s “Brady list,” which is a roster of law enforcement officers with credibility issues. Anyone placed on the list may be barred by prosecutors from testifying in court.




This is the part that fascinates me.  After recanting what he claimed he said, even though he did make a call in, that resulted in 40 officers from multiple agencies showing up.  When being brought to court to face the consequences, what's his claim?



> Despite it all, Troyer has remained adamant that he didn’t do anything wrong. Per the Tacoma News Tribune, he recently pleaded not guilty to charges of false reporting and making a false or misleading statement to a public servant.
> 
> More from the News Tribune:
> 
> _The plea was entered Thursday in District Court by Troyer’s attorney, John Sheeran.
> “Sheriff Troyer entered a not guilty plea because he did not commit the crime,” Sheeran said. “We look forward to a jury hearing all of the evidence and vindicating him.”_




That's some powerful denial.  I have to imagine if you make a call into dispatch that results in 40 officers showing up, there's a record of it.  How do you claim "NOT guilty"?  It's sort of on the record that you did.  It's not a thing, because you say it isn't.  Even if your actions have led you to be barred from being used in court, because you're considered untrustworthy?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not so much brutality, but a nice illustration of some good ol' racism, white privilege, and being the so called 'law enforcement' as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the part that fascinates me.  After recanting what he claimed he said, even though he did make a call in, that resulted in 40 officers from multiple agencies showing up.  When being brought to court to face the consequences, what's his claim?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some powerful denial.  I have to imagine if you make a call into dispatch that results in 40 officers showing up, there's a record of it.  How do you claim "NOT guilty"?  It's sort of on the record that you did.  It's not a thing, because you say it isn't.  Even if your actions have led you to be barred from being used in court, because you're considered untrustworthy?



He would have to recant his … recanting in order to claim innocence, because he’d have to say that he felt threatened.

That’s the George Zimmerman defense. A teenager in a hoodie minding his own business is deemed threatening simply because of the color of his skin. And a jury acquitted Zimmerman. Maybe this guy thinks he will get off scot-free too.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not so much brutality, but a nice illustration of some good ol' racism, white privilege, and being the so called 'law enforcement' as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the part that fascinates me.  After recanting what he claimed he said, even though he did make a call in, that resulted in 40 officers from multiple agencies showing up.  When being brought to court to face the consequences, what's his claim?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some powerful denial.  I have to imagine if you make a call into dispatch that results in 40 officers showing up, there's a record of it.  How do you claim "NOT guilty"?  It's sort of on the record that you did.  It's not a thing, because you say it isn't.  Even if your actions have led you to be barred from being used in court, because you're considered untrustworthy?



He's probably following his lawyer's advice. That said, if his accusation was ever recorded, and for 40 cops to show up he must have had told it to the 911 dispatcher, it will not look good on him.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455172745080176641/

THIS is brutality.  Not only in the killing of unarmed motorists in such numbers, but the fact that there is literally NO real accountability.

If you were a Black, it's often YOUR fault for supposedly NOT following orders.  On a traffic stop that very likely did NOT need ( Sandra Bland is an example ) to happen.  Instead, cities have "brutality bonds" which is another source of profit of course, for some.

When it comes time to comply with the law for vaccines tho...


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> … On a traffic stop that very likely did NOT need ( Sandra Bland is an example ) to happen. …



Not sure if there is anything to it, but I remember talk about quotas (production). We were always more careful around the end of the month.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Not sure if there is anything to it, but I remember talk about quotas (production). We were always more careful around the end of the month.



That would be a different conversation.






Yes, "ticket quotas" are things that are supposedly illegal in the city & states that do them, but I don't think anyone is tying the practice of ticket quotas to all of the deaths that police get away with unarmed victims.  In Sandra Bland's case that was seen as a possible reason for the stop occurring at all.  In other cases ( as I've often referred to in New Jersey ) the quota system is used as some kind of imagined crime deterrent and not the revenue generating system on some of the more vulnerable.

It's more about the culture than anything else it seems that leads to things turning deadly for usually one particular group over another.



> https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/10/new-report-details-how-routine-traffic-stops-turn-deadly.html





> The months-long investigation found that, during traffic stops over the last five years, police killed more than 400 people “who were not wielding a gun or a knife, or under pursuit for a violent crime — a rate of more than one a week.” Black drivers were overrepresented in the deaths, the _Times_ said. Officers consistently avoided criminal liability for using deadly force: In all the deaths, only five officers were ultimately convicted of wrongdoing. Over three quarters of the motorists police killed were trying to flee; policing experts say that when this happens, the correct tactic is to let them drive away.
> 
> Thanks to police culture and training, many officers have been conditioned to believe — wrongly — that traffic stops are high-risk, the report explains. (Research has indicated that the chances of a police officer being killed during a traffic stop are actually less than 1 in 3.6 million.) The high-risk mindset leads to overreaction and hyper-violence against people who are not a threat. “All [officers have] heard are horror stories about what could happen,” Sarah Mooney, assistant police chief in West Palm Beach, told the _Times_. “It is very difficult to try to train that out of somebody.”




"Ticket quotas" in general are meant to be indiscriminate, using the populace to fund a "tax" they weren't aware existed.  With 'profiling' a thing, a stop can occur merely because of the color of the driver, the mix of races in a car, etc.  Once a profile is involved, it seems that things increase in the possibility of things becoming deadly for the unarmed individual as opposed to the police who won't be held accountable.


----------



## Yoused

Not police brutality, but



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-police-lodge-jack-daniels-committee-investigation/2021/11/04/e035a92a-3377-11ec-a1e5-07223c50280a_story.html
		


A few years ago, a police-like guy joined the D.C. lodge of the Fraternal Order of Police and hit upon the idea of selling bottles of Jack Daniels whiskey engraved with the FOP logo as a way to raise money. It appears that this guy never obtained any kind of permits to sell bottled booze, which are basically required everywhere that booze can be sold in bottles, and he sold them online, all over the country – most states do not allow the sale of booze across state lines.

But, he said, how could it be illegal if the police are doing it?

Over a couple years, the sales generated over half a million dollars for the D.C. lodge. But expense filings were also quite high. The police-like guy claimed travel expenses for over 35 thousand miles and the attendant hotel accommodations one would expect from that much driving around. Other lodge members filed expense claims against the whiskey project as well. In the end, the whole fundraising scheme netted the lodge eleven thousand dollars and 1424 bottles of whiskey that they have to figure out what to do with.

While not about police beating people up, this story highlights the arrogant impunity under which they operate, the foundation of their martial attitude.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of the things lost with the other place's gutless closing of their political section was the thread I participated in most about doing things "while Black".  Which of course was started by the phrase "Driving while Black", or they got hit with a "DWB".  In that thread was a considerable history of events where the police acted questionably, and justified with it reasons that the parent of a 3 year old go "come the f- on, for real?"  One particular incident involved a police officer who shot at a car because it was backing AWAY, and the officer felt *threatened*...



> Police shooting of Texas teen in moving car violated federal guidance
> 
> 
> Chief says killing of Jordan Edwards also violated department’s ‘core values’ and changes official account, saying teens were driving away at time of shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com





> When a Dallas-area police officer fired shots into a moving car on Saturday night, killing 15-year-old Jordan Edwards, the officer did so in direct violation of federal guidance and widespread police department best practices.
> 
> According to the officer’s police chief, he did so in violation of the department’s “core values” as well.
> 
> Jordan was the latest victim of a practice the Department of Justice has routinely described as dangerous and unnecessary. A 2015 Guardian investigation found that about four people a month were killed in similar incidents where police fired into moving vehicles. Figures from the Guardian’s Counted database, which recorded how many people were killed by US police in 2015 and 2016, suggests that that number killed by police gunfire after officers shot into vehicles remained unchanged in 2016, at 48.





> Jordan was in the passenger seat of a car *authorities initially said was being driven backwards in an “aggressive manner”* when a Balch Springs, Texas, officer opened fire. On Monday, police chief Jonathan Haber changed the official account, citing body camera footage that showed the vehicle was driving away when the officer fired his rifle at Edwards.
> 
> Officers were responding to reports of “drunken teenagers” and heard gunshots when they arrived on the scene.
> 
> Lee Merritt, an attorney representing Jordan’s family, said the teens in the car were not the ones police had been called about. He said Edwards and the teens he was traveling with were trying to leave a party, concerned that it might be getting violent, when police fired at their car.






> Typically in shootings like this, police say that the the vehicle itself is being used as a deadly weapon, justifying the use of deadly force. Experts, however, say that shooting at moving vehicles is ill-advised for a number of reasons. For one, it is extremely difficult to hit a moving target, and officers waste time aiming and firing that could be spent getting out of the way.
> 
> Secondly, shooting at a car is no guarantee that it will stop. In many cases, for example the shooting of Samuel DuBose in Cincinnati in 2015, shooting someone behind the wheel of a car leads to the vehicle driving unguided until it hits something, potentially endangering bystanders.




There was also another story involving two women in a vehicle, and the officer used an assault rifle they weren't supposed to use.

_Side note:  One of the fascinating things I've noticed, when googling people shot by police...  An early result is always officers killed in the line of duty, by austintexas.gov._ 

Which leads to this article about how vehicles themselves are used by police to justify killings



> How Police Justify Killing Drivers: The Vehicle Was a Weapon (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> A Times investigation into a common defense for shooting motorists found that some officers had put themselves in danger. Others appeared to face no peril at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com





> PHENIX CITY, Ala. — On a Sunday in May 2017, a patrol car sat outside the city’s oldest public housing project, waiting for anyone acting suspiciously. The two police officers heard Cedric Mifflin before they saw him, blasting music from a silver Mercury Grand Marquis. Then they tried to pull him over: He wasn’t wearing a seatbelt.
> 
> Mr. Mifflin, a 27-year-old Black man, kept driving. What happened next is disputed, but how it ended is certain. Officer Michael Seavers leapt out of the patrol car, drew his gun and fired 16 times at the moving car. He thought Mr. Mifflin intended to run him over, he said later.
> 
> “I had never felt the fear that I had at that moment,” Officer Seavers, who is white, told investigators in a statement. He said he thought of what a vehicle can do “to a human body and how I would die if I didn’t react.”
> 
> The officer’s defense of killing Mr. Mifflin, who wielded neither a gun nor a knife, is one repeated over and over across the country: The vehicle was a weapon. In a New York Times investigation of car stops that left more than 400 similarly unarmed people dead over the last five years, those words were routinely used to explain why police officers had fired at drivers.





> When asked in a deposition whether a man he had fatally shot in 2017 had used a weapon, an officer in Forest Park, Ill., answered, “Other than a moving vehicle, no.”




I guess we have to assume the direction of the vehicle traveling.  Why that's never made clear is interesting.

Oh.



> Three years pass since fatal officer-involved shooting in Phenix City
> 
> 
> Today marks three years since a man died in an officer-involved shooting the followed a high-speed chase in Phenix City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wtvm.com





> PHENIX CITY, Ala. (WTVM) - Today marks three years since a man died in an officer-involved shooting that followed a high-speed chase in Phenix City.
> 
> Police say on May 7, 2017, they attempted to pull over Cedric Mifflin for a seat-belt violation when Mifflin fled at a high speed.
> 
> Once the chase ended, officer Michael Seavers fired 15 rounds at the car from the back, side and front of the vehicle.
> 
> Autopsy reports said Mifflin had eight bullet wounds. He was later pronounced dead.
> 
> A Russell County grand jury found that the officer’s shooting was justified.
> 
> In July 2019, Mifflin’s mother, Pochya Sanders, received a $100,000 settlement in a lawsuit she filed in connection to her son’s death.
> 
> Phenix City maintains that Seavers was justified in the shooting, making no claim of wrongdoing.
> 
> The body cam footage from the incident has not been released.




I guess we're also going to forego what we've already learned.  One chasing a suspect over a seat belt violation, two shooting supposed moving vehicles, and once again body cam footage that isn't released reminding everyone what the body cams are for.


----------



## Yoused

Facing a lengthy sentence , officer Dustin Boone's lawyers are arguing for leniency,

*Prosecutors are seeking a 10-year sentence for Dustin Boone for his role in the beating and permanent injury of Luther Hall, a St. Louis Police Detective who was undercover monitoring protests at the time. Boone's attorneys are seeking a sentence of 26 months in prison instead. They say he did not participate in Hall's beating but only held him down after the initial attack because other officers were "acting as though" they were making an arrest*​
“_I wasn't actually hitting him_.” I hope he gets the ten.


----------



## SuperMatt

America: We have a problem with racist policing.
England: Hold my beer....









						Black boy in stop and search ‘30 times’ accuses Met police of racist profiling
					

Inquiry launched after 14-year-old and his mother from south London lodge complaint against force




					www.theguardian.com
				




A 13-year old kid taking out the trash or just walking down the street, cuffed 30 times in less than 2 years?


----------



## JayMysteri0

The cost

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1461650999110782979/


----------



## Yoused

Thou shalt not tread upon the po-po's tender sensibilities









						School Removes Student Project About Fascism After Cops Complain
					

Students at an Indiana high school are on their third day of virtual learning because they protested the school’s decision to remove a class project about ‘V for Vendetta’ which addressed police brutality.




					www.vice.com
				




_“So originally we made the posters as a project for the book we were reading (V for Vendetta) a lot of my peers decided to go along the lines of police brutality, and BLM,” Gabrielle Butler, a 16 year old junior at Muncie Central High School who completed the project, told me in a text message. “The police officers felt offense to it. And what started as a peaceful conversation ended up as a disagreement with a lot of untrue statements. We the students noticed how the police officers were acting and heard about our posters being removed from the hallway. A few students got together and had a discussion about what was going on, and created a protest that so many students came to support for the fact they didn't agree either.” _​
Fascism: good.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> The cost
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1461650999110782979/



Police brutality tax. Serious though. It would be a nice first step to provide breakdown to each taxpayer, how much of their local taxes went to police brutality settlements. This is actually a fiscally conservative idea, yet I suspect fiscal conservatives would not approve of it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Thou shalt not tread upon the po-po's tender sensibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Removes Student Project About Fascism After Cops Complain
> 
> 
> Students at an Indiana high school are on their third day of virtual learning because they protested the school’s decision to remove a class project about ‘V for Vendetta’ which addressed police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“So originally we made the posters as a project for the book we were reading (V for Vendetta) a lot of my peers decided to go along the lines of police brutality, and BLM,” Gabrielle Butler, a 16 year old junior at Muncie Central High School who completed the project, told me in a text message. “The police officers felt offense to it. And what started as a peaceful conversation ended up as a disagreement with a lot of untrue statements. We the students noticed how the police officers were acting and heard about our posters being removed from the hallway. A few students got together and had a discussion about what was going on, and created a protest that so many students came to support for the fact they didn't agree either.” _​
> Fascism: good.



Yet another reason to NOT have police officers in schools.

I was offended that Governor-elect Youngkin ran on the platform of getting more cops in the schools, despite all the horror stories. The data clearly show cops in schools disproportionately target students of color and end up giving kids criminal records undeservedly.


----------



## Yoused

Friday night football game in Philadelphia, out in the parking lot, two miffed lads go at each other with their guns. Police show up, shoot into the wrong car, ending the life of an 8-y/o girl. Now they are charging the other guys with her death, under a principle of "transferred intent". I am pretty sure that is not the way that is supposed to be applied.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Brutality of another sort, is abuse of authority & power...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1463492420407078916/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1463494186305527813/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1463566118417801224/


----------



## Yoused

An off-duty officer hit a person with his car on an exit ramp, gathered up the body and took it to mom's house for advice before returning to the scene of the killing with the body in the trunk. Because …

_reasons_?


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> An off-duty officer hit a person with his car on an exit ramp, gathered up the body and took it to mom's house for advice before returning to the scene of the killing with the body in the trunk. Because …
> 
> _reasons_?



A bunch of dumb people. Especially his mom who was charged with after the fact crimes. Don't know why his dad, a Newark Police LT., wasn't also charged if the mom was. Sounds like they both tried to come up with a "good" excuse for bringing the body home.


----------



## Yoused

The officer "had no non-lethal options"









						Tucson officer fired after fatally shooting man in motorized wheelchair 9 times from behind
					

Tucson Officer Ryan Remington was confronting Richard Lee Richards over suspected shoplifting and shot him from behind as he entered a Lowe's store.



					www.azcentral.com


----------



## Huntn

P_X said:


> 2 Windsor police officers threatened and assaulted a man during an illegal stop, lawsuit claims. And it’s all on video.
> 
> 
> When police officers pulled over an Army second lieutenant, they immediately drew their guns and pointed them at him, according to the federal lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilotonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an example of what's wrong with policing in the USA. They escalate and look for excuses to shoot the guy dead.
> WHat boiled my blood when they told the Army guy to undo his seatbelt. I think he would have been shot to death do moment he did it.
> 
> This again will end up with a settlement, paid by the public, with minimal to no reprimand to these two bullies.
> I'd love to see a financial analysis as to how it would look if we made concerted efforts to reroute founds from settlements to prevent cases that lead to those very settlements....
> 
> This shit above is unacceptable.



No we are not a Nation riddled with Racists, 



Yoused said:


> The officer "had no non-lethal options"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson officer fired after fatally shooting man in motorized wheelchair 9 times from behind
> 
> 
> Tucson Officer Ryan Remington was confronting Richard Lee Richards over suspected shoplifting and shot him from behind as he entered a Lowe's store.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com




…and incompetent murderous  police.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> The officer "had no non-lethal options"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson officer fired after fatally shooting man in motorized wheelchair 9 times from behind
> 
> 
> Tucson Officer Ryan Remington was confronting Richard Lee Richards over suspected shoplifting and shot him from behind as he entered a Lowe's store.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com



The officer had a Taser according to the article, but still... reasons. A 60+ year old person in a motorized wheelchair who had a knife was going to what.. murder people with it at Lowe’s? This officer never should have been given a gun.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> The officer had a Taser according to the article, but still... reasons. A 60+ year old person in a motorized wheelchair who had a knife was going to what.. murder people with it at Lowe’s? This officer never should have been given a gun.



It's the Walmart version of policing. Why walk up to the MoPed when you can just shoot the guy to death. 

It's appalling. These cops need to be charged for murder.


----------



## SuperMatt

@Chew Toy McCoy Raised some points about “defund the police“ in the Roe v Wade thread, so I will address them here instead.









						7 myths about “defunding the police” debunked
					

Howard Henderson and Ben Yisrael argue that far from being a radical movement, 'defund the police" is a well-researched, evidence-based policy proven to save lives and reduce a reliance on law-and-order policing.




					www.brookings.edu
				




Some great points there. Such points won’t convince the “back the blue” flag wavers though.

Over 60% of black people feel that police use more force than necessary. Over 60% of white people believe police use force only when necessary. Why the disparity? Because the police use more force than necessary specifically when dealing with black people. These people are simply reflecting their lived experiences with the poll answers.

Poll source:









						Calls to 'defund the police' clash with reality for many Americans, city polls show
					

Despite calls for police reform, residents in Louisville and Oklahoma City worry more about rising crime than police misconduct.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Fred Hampton 5+ decades ago.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Fred Hampton 5+ decades ago.



This seems like the type of history that’s illegal to teach in many states now.

I didn’t know about Hampton. More than 50 years since his killing at the hands of police, and it’s still the same story today. A financial settlement, far too late, and nobody goes to jail for the murders.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Over 60% of black people feel that police use more force than necessary. Over 60% of white people believe police use force only when necessary. Why the disparity? Because the police use more force than necessary specifically when dealing with black people. These people are simply reflecting their lived experiences with the poll answers.
> 
> Poll source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calls to 'defund the police' clash with reality for many Americans, city polls show
> 
> 
> Despite calls for police reform, residents in Louisville and Oklahoma City worry more about rising crime than police misconduct.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com




Yet the same article said this:



> But while the two cities have different assessments about whether there's a problem that needs fixing, *residents in both worry more about rising crime than police misconduct.*


----------



## Yoused

The LAPD Chief was in Marseilles for a conference on Olympics security when his own "security detail" chased down and arrested a man who stole the phone of a woman in the entourage whom the man bumped into. Who, naturally, had not actually stolen the phone. But, fifty-seven hundred miles from home, who cares, you are still official police dudes with authority. Or at least the belief that you rough up anyone you want and get away with it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> Yet the same article said this:



That’s not a “yet” or a “but” - people can be concerned about rising crime AND about police misconduct. Also, the poll question was “public safety” - not “rising crime” despite what the article says. In addition, worrying about public safety does NOT equal support for the police. The whole point of defund is that police departments are getting huge budgets, but people still feel unsafe. Time to put money into areas that can actually improve public safety, because clearly the cops are not always getting it done.

Look at this chart (from a link to the article being discussed). Very telling about how people feel treated by police, based on the color of their own skin…





The final question is the basic question of “defund” - and the only group that does NOT have majority support for it - white people. Makes you think who truly benefits from the current policing system.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> This seems like the type of history that’s illegal to teach in many states now.
> 
> I didn’t know about Hampton. More than 50 years since his killing at the hands of police, and it’s still the same story today. A financial settlement, far too late, and nobody goes to jail for the murders.



Unbelievable the ludicrous space the Right now occupies. It would be laughable if it was not such a threat. Racism has been regrouping since the  enlightenment of the 60s civil rights movement that acted to tamp it down, but not eradicate it. The movement has been resurging  and today, this is where we find ourselves.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> That’s not a “yet” or a “but” - people can be concerned about rising crime AND about police misconduct. Also, the poll question was “public safety” - not “rising crime” despite what the article says. In addition, worrying about public safety does NOT equal support for the police. The whole point of defund is that police departments are getting huge budgets, but people still feel unsafe. Time to put money into areas that can actually improve public safety, because clearly the cops are not always getting it done.
> 
> Look at this chart (from a link to the article being discussed). Very telling about how people feel treated by police, based on the color of their own skin…
> 
> View attachment 10204
> 
> The final question is the basic question of “defund” - and the only group that does NOT have majority support for it - white people. Makes you think who truly benefits from the current policing system.



The thing is... the single paper from a single author that implied more police prevents crimes actually referred to the COPS (Community policing program) where the key is to hire cops from within the community or move them into the community they work *FOR.* 

Otherwise, the majority of papers I read (and I read a bunch) indicated that there is no clear association of more spending on police and crime reduction. There is a significant erosion of community trust with more militarization of police. There is plenty of crime preventative value in investing in education and literacy. Something that is dwarfed by police budgets. If cops spend their money outside these communities, then it's a clear way to syphon away tax payer funds with a promise of  public security by force without investing in the framework that maintains that without the threat of violence.


----------



## Yoused

Ex-New Orleans Saints player Glenn Foster Jr. dies in police custody
					

State officials in Alabama are investigating the death of former NFL defensive end Glenn Foster Jr., who died in police custody Monday.




					www.npr.org
				




There seems to be most of this story missing. Not much in the way of details about what happened. But, when I see "bad thing happened" in close proximity with "police", I tend to reflexively assume the police did some improper.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?  



> Former Minnesota Officer Kim Potter Found Guilty of Manslaughter For the Fatal Shooting of Daunte Wright
> 
> 
> The former officer could face up to eight years in prison as per Minnesota sentence guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> After a two-week-long trial and almost 27 hours of deliberations by the jury, former Minnesota officer Kim Potter was found guilty of first- and second-degree manslaughter charges in the death of Daunte Wright as per USA Today. Potter, 49, fatally shot 20-year-old Wright during an April traffic stop-turned-arrest in the Minneapolis suburb of Brooklyn Center.
> 
> Various testimonies included Sgt. Mike Peterson saying he had never heard an officer mistake a gun for a taser before. Also, Special agent Sam McGinnis of the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension noted the differences between the gun and taser. Potter herself took to the witness stand and described the “chaotic” scene. The jury was made up of mostly all white people, but that didn’t matter, justice was served for the life of Daunte Wright.




An all White jury found a police officer guilty of killing another Black man?  What the what?  What's different here?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> What's different here?



The jury found *her* guilty.

Or, maybe the tide is starting to shift.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all White jury found a police officer guilty of killing another Black man?  What the what?  What's different here?



I'm not sure if it made any difference but when her defense attorney said something like "she didn't mean to kill him but she was well within her right to" it was inflammatory and outrageous. Resisting or questioning your oppressors should NEVER be a death sentence, he was unarmed and anyone with a soul saw the injustice here.

That said, it seemed clear that it was not her intention and I could see where this may have gone the other way but the right decision both in the way it was charged and the outcome seem appropriate.


----------



## Yoused

oops








						LA police kill teen girl while firing shots at male suspect
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Los Angeles police fatally shot a 14-year-old girl who was inside a clothing store dressing room Thursday as they fired at a suspect who had assaulted a woman earlier, authorities said.




					apnews.com
				



they missed


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> I'm not sure if it made any difference but when her defense attorney said something like "she didn't mean to kill him but she was well within her right to" it was inflammatory and outrageous. Resisting or questioning your oppressors should NEVER be a death sentence, he was unarmed and anyone with a soul saw the injustice here.
> 
> That said, it seemed clear that it was not her intention and I could see where this may have gone the other way but the right decision both in the way it was charged and the outcome seem appropriate.



I heard the lawyer. He was going with the old-school defense: it was a black kid, he was dangerous, they had to shoot him. The jury didn’t buy that  in 2021. Thank God.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all White jury found a police officer guilty of killing another Black man?  What the what?  What's different here?



Not the South?  I realize in another case North, Rittenhouse, that  was a convoluted gun rights, self defense arguments with pro gun people in the jury.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA police kill teen girl while firing shots at male suspect
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — Los Angeles police fatally shot a 14-year-old girl who was inside a clothing store dressing room Thursday as they fired at a suspect who had assaulted a woman earlier, authorities said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they missed



Another reason why law enforcement should not be so trigger happy…


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA police kill teen girl while firing shots at male suspect
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — Los Angeles police fatally shot a 14-year-old girl who was inside a clothing store dressing room Thursday as they fired at a suspect who had assaulted a woman earlier, authorities said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they missed



The assault suspect didn’t have a gun? Seems like firing in a crowded store during the Holiday season wasn’t the best solution to this problem. LAPD still the same since the 1990s… with the post from @Yoused - we got 2 terrible LAPD incidents in a month.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475479391471865861/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475479399772397579/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475479408333008913/
Where have heard that before?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475479415563993092/

There's an industry for this shit?  Why am I NOT surprised?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477910959448539140/


----------



## Yoused

In trying to find a supporting compilation for the Jennifer Valentino-DeVries twithread, I stumbled upon this, which presents quite the interesting angle. It suggests that we should not see police violence as perpetrated by LEOs but by LEAs. Departments are not required to attain accreditation, and it is the agency itself that is ultimately responsible for the brutality culture, so we should focus on fixing the LEAs and not be distracted by punishing their individual officers (though it does not suggest foregoing punishment for officers, just that that should not be the lead strategy for addressing the problem).


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1478422222482124802/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1478423375462776837/


> Bodycam video shows Houston cop speeding before killing pedestrian with patrol car
> 
> 
> Ofc. Orlando Hernandez, 25, was driving upwards of 80 mph along Reed Road, the video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com


----------



## Yoused

New Years eve/day, a man in Cleveland was shooting his gun into the air (FTN) to celebrate, when the police arrive and tell him to knock it off.

Oh, wait, before telling him to stop, they shot him dead. _*Through a wooden privacy fence*_.

The man's widow says that celebratory gunfire is a neighborhood tradition. Which, in my mind does not make it ok, but maybe it should not be a summary capital offense.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

'It's Not Adding Up': Off-Duty Deputy Tells Supervisor 'People Are Hostile' After He Guns Down Black Man In Front of His Home; Some Claim Victim Was Run Down By Deputy’s Pickup, Then Shot
					

A 37-year-old Black man was shot and killed in the street outside of his home in North Carolina by an off-duty sheriff’s deputy over the weekend in an




					atlantablackstar.com
				




Sounds like the deputy is lying and even if he isn’t it doesn’t sound like there was any justification for the shooting, especially by a “trained” cop.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> 'It's Not Adding Up': Off-Duty Deputy Tells Supervisor 'People Are Hostile' After He Guns Down Black Man In Front of His Home; Some Claim Victim Was Run Down By Deputy’s Pickup, Then Shot
> 
> 
> A 37-year-old Black man was shot and killed in the street outside of his home in North Carolina by an off-duty sheriff’s deputy over the weekend in an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atlantablackstar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the deputy is lying and even if he isn’t it doesn’t sound like there was any justification for the shooting, especially by a “trained” cop.



Jeez!  At first glance it looks like the deputy showed his true self, by who he was really concerned with.  Calling the sheriff's dept and NOT an ambulance.


_Deputy- "Hello!  Send someone people are getting hostile here after I shot a Black guy."

Sheriff's Dept- "How's the person you shot?"

Deputy- "Who?"_


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Jeez!  At first glance it looks like the deputy showed his true self, by who he was really concerned with.  Calling the sheriff's dept and NOT an ambulance.
> 
> 
> _Deputy- "Hello!  Send someone people are getting hostile here after I shot a Black guy."
> 
> Sheriff's Dept- "How's the person you shot?"
> 
> Deputy- "Who?"_




To me it sounds like he thought shooting the guy made more sense then having to explain how he hit somebody with his truck.  Invent the backstory after the fact.  I’m sure he has a quick mental rolodex of common excuses used to shoot black people. 

 It goes without saying he probably wouldn’t have even entertained this option if the guy he hit was white.  The likelihood of having to shoot a black person sounds much more feasible.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> To me it sounds like he thought shooting the guy made more sense then having to explain how he hit somebody with his truck.  Invent the backstory after the fact.  I’m sure he has a quick mental rolodex of common excuses used to shoot black people.
> 
> It goes without saying he probably wouldn’t have even entertained this option if the guy he hit was white.  The likelihood of having to shoot a black person sounds much more feasible.



Did he hit the person with his vehicle, then see that the person was still alive, and decided to shoot him so he couldn’t talk? Was it attempted vehicular murder, and it failed, so he had to shoot him? The explanation makes no sense.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Did he hit the person with his vehicle, then see that the person was still alive, and decided to shoot him so he couldn’t talk? Was it attempted vehicular murder, and it failed, so he had to shoot him? The explanation makes no sense.




Agreed.   And I think black people just randomly acting all crazy in front of white guys in vehicles is probably at an all time low historically.  Tucker Carlson might not even be able to explain this one away, although I'm sure he probably had it all figured out as soon as we heard it.


----------



## Yoused

Black Man Arrested On Warrant For 49-Year-Old White Man With A “Bushy White Beard” And Blue Eyes
					

A Las Vegas Black man is suing multiple police departments after he was arrested on a warrant that was issued for a 49-year-old white man with a bushy white beard and blue eyes.



					theurbandaily.com
				




He had the same first and last name, but he did not have his DL on him. The police apparently could not be arsed to compare the 23-y/o black man to the simple description of the 49-y/o white man and let him go.

Not _brutality_, in the traditional sense, but holding a person in jail for six days, because, _we are idiots_, can have brutal effects on a person's life.


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> Black Man Arrested On Warrant For 49-Year-Old White Man With A “Bushy White Beard” And Blue Eyes
> 
> 
> A Las Vegas Black man is suing multiple police departments after he was arrested on a warrant that was issued for a 49-year-old white man with a bushy white beard and blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> theurbandaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had the same first and last name, but he did not have his DL on him. The police apparently could not be arsed to compare the 23-y/o black man to the simple description of the 49-y/o white man and let him go.
> 
> Not _brutality_, in the traditional sense, but holding a person in jail for six days, because, _we are idiots_, can have brutal effects on a person's life.



Saw this on my twin's FB page. I'm always afraid something like this will happen to me. My name is much more common than I thought. My doctor's office has several with the same name, including another with the same middle initial.

And once when I had a medical emergency and was in the back of an ambulance, the EMT entering in my info stated, "From Denver, Colorado?" I said no. He repeated my legal name with middle initial. Then asked for my birth date. Gave it to him and he said, no it shows 20 years earlier. He had to recheck before realizing that the other Ronald Taylor was a white male exactly 20 years my senior.

How all those people failed to do a simple match is beyond me. Hope he takes them for shit-ton of money. Won't make up for six days of jail time and I'm sure a great deal of anxiety. Wouldn't surprise me that his "record" gets him in trouble again.


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> Saw this on my twin's FB page. I'm always afraid something like this will happen to me. My name is much more common than I thought. My doctor's office has several with the same name, including another with the same middle initial.
> 
> And once when I had a medical emergency and was in the back of an ambulance, the EMT entering in my info stated, "From Denver, Colorado?" I said no. He repeated my legal name with middle initial. Then asked for my birth date. Gave it to him and he said, no it shows 20 years earlier. He had to recheck before realizing that the other Ronald Taylor was a white male exactly 20 years my senior.
> 
> How all those people failed to do a simple match is beyond me. Hope he takes them for shit-ton of money. Won't make up for six days of jail time and I'm sure a great deal of anxiety. Wouldn't surprise me that his "record" gets him in trouble again.



I have an extremely common name as well. I had problems with 2 different background checks because of it, but both times they eventually figured out it was a different person. Afterwards I saw the paperwork on one of them and they actually had pictures of the “trouble” person with my name and he looked absolutely nothing like me at all…


----------



## Yoused

My name is somewhat uncommon, though, I was apparently the #1 first round draft pick a couple decades back (that the first block of search engine hits I get on me, even if I include my middle initial). My mother, however, when she divorced my dad, and he remarried to a woman with the same first name, decided that since she had her father's name for 20 years and her husband's name for 20 years, she would take her mother's maiden name, but with a goofy French spelling, so now her name is unique in the US, perhaps the world.


----------



## JayMysteri0

How to inspire trust... 



> Virginia Beach Police used forged DNA reports to get confessions, investigation finds
> 
> 
> The state's attorney general's office said officers would present to suspects documents with forged letterhead and contact information and, in two cases, a signature from a made-up employee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> The Virginia Beach Police Department used forged documents with fake DNA evidence in interrogations in order to get confessions on at least five occasions, the state Attorney General Mark Herring said.
> 
> Herring's Office of Civil Rights concluded an investigation last April that found that the police department was forging documents pretending to be from the Virginia Department of Forensic Science. The department used these forged documents on at least five occasions between March 2016 and February 2020, according to the investigation.
> 
> "This was an extremely troubling and potentially unconstitutional tactic that abused the name of the Commonwealth to try to coerce confessions," Herring said in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> "It also abused the good name and reputation of the Commonwealth's hard-working forensic scientists and professionals who work hard to provide accurate, solid evidence in support of our law enforcement agencies. While I appreciate that Virginia Beach Police put an end to this practice and cooperated with our investigation, this is clearly a tactic that should never have been used," he said.





> The Virginia Beach Police Department did not immediately respond to a request for comment, but in a statement to _The Washington Post__, _the department said that what happened, "though legal, was not in the spirit of what the community expects."



Really?


> The investigation into the Virginia Beach Police Department began when a request was made to the forensic department to provide a copy of one of the forged documents, but DFS never created or knew about the document in the first place.
> 
> Investigators from Herring's office found that the police department was using the forged documents as "supposed evidence" to try to get confessions, cooperation and convictions. The police department would lie and say the suspect's DNA was connected with the crime and provide that in the document, which had forged letterhead and contact information, according to the investigation




Let this sink in, as if courts weren't already tilted against those who can't afford the best legal teams



> On two occasions, the investigation found, the police department included a signature from a made-up employee at DFS. In one case, the forged document was presented in court as evidence.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Yoused said:


> Black Man Arrested On Warrant For 49-Year-Old White Man With A “Bushy White Beard” And Blue Eyes
> 
> 
> A Las Vegas Black man is suing multiple police departments after he was arrested on a warrant that was issued for a 49-year-old white man with a bushy white beard and blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> theurbandaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had the same first and last name, but he did not have his DL on him. The police apparently could not be arsed to compare the 23-y/o black man to the simple description of the 49-y/o white man and let him go.
> 
> Not _brutality_, in the traditional sense, but holding a person in jail for six days, because, _we are idiots_, can have brutal effects on a person's life.




Crazy. You’d think they could verify his identity in something less than 6 days. I don’t understand how incompetent the police can be to not verify know physical characteristics (race, heights, weight, eye color, fingerprints, photos,  DOB, SSN). Apparently the white guy didn’t have his DL which I suppose might complicate things for 30 seconds but had his SSN card. 

He is suing the police. I suspect he will win. 

He is lucky though- innocent people have been put on trial for heinous crimes just because of mistaken identity. 



JayMysteri0 said:


> How to inspire trust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Let this sink in, as if courts weren't already tilted against those who can't afford the best legal teams




It’s scary to think how often this might actually occur. I mean, even the Carter  Page situation, removing the politics of situation and what he may or may not have done illegally, the FBI admittedly falsified information (4 times?) to procure warrant and the agent responsible has pleaded guilty (though I assume other agents must have known about this too). 

If this can be done to one of the top advisors to the future President, imagine what they can do to you or me- or especially people without the means to afford an expensive law firm to defend themselves. 

Both these situations are things that could evidently happen to anyone. Particularly in the second case of corruption/forgery, the consequences need to extremely severe. If law enforcement understood they would their spend decades in jail. 

This in the UK but this detective forged a witness statement in a murder investigation. His punishment- 8 months in jail. Ridiculous.


----------



## SuperMatt

AG_PhamD said:


> Crazy. You’d think they could verify his identity in something less than 6 days. I don’t understand how incompetent the police can be to not verify know physical characteristics (race, heights, weight, eye color, fingerprints, photos,  DOB, SSN). Apparently the white guy didn’t have his DL which I suppose might complicate things for 30 seconds but had his SSN card.
> 
> He is suing the police. I suspect he will win.
> 
> He is lucky though- innocent people have been put on trial for heinous crimes just because of mistaken identity.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s scary to think how often this might actually occur. I mean, even the Carter  Page situation, removing the politics of situation and what he may or may not have done illegally, the FBI admittedly falsified information (4 times?) to procure warrant and the agent responsible has pleaded guilty (though I assume other agents must have known about this too).
> 
> If this can be done to one of the top advisors to the future President, imagine what they can do to you or me- or especially people without the means to afford an expensive law firm to defend themselves.
> 
> Both these situations are things that could evidently happen to anyone. Particularly in the second case of corruption/forgery, the consequences need to extremely severe. If law enforcement understood they would their spend decades in jail.
> 
> This in the UK but this detective forged a witness statement in a murder investigation. His punishment- 8 months in jail. Ridiculous.



Carter Page? Seriously? Yeah he sure is a victim… never charged with a crime, not a minute spent in jail… and riding the right-wing media train to fame and fortune. I wish the FBI would pick on me the way they picked on him.

I don’t think the point of the posts you replied to is sympathy for people mildly inconvenienced by an overestimation of their possible crimes as they traveled the world trying to make political connections.

It’s about mistaken identity in one case, assuming that the black person is a criminal… and in other cases, intentional malfeasance, leading to convictions and people going to prison.

The DoJ IG report found errors, but not intentional malfeasance in regards to Page… and his various lawsuits have all failed. He’s not a victim in any sense of the term. Even the Republican-controlled Senate found:



> The Republican-controlled Committee released its final report on 2016 Russian election interference in August 2020, finding that despite problems with the FISA warrant requests used to surveil him, the FBI was justified in its counterintelligence concerns about Page.[96] The Committee found Page evasive and his "responses to basic questions were meandering, avoidant and involved several long diversions."[96] The Committee found that although Page's advisory role in the Trump campaign from March 2016 to September 2016 was insignificant, Russian operatives may have thought he was more important than he actually was.[96]




It is pretty offensive to me when somebody compares Carter Page to actual victims of police misconduct. This right-wing deluge of tears for wealthy white “victims” who never actually suffered any harm is appalling.

If only the DoJ would spend the amount of time they spent investigating the mistakes made concerning Carter Page on actual victims of false convictions, police brutality, and other actual injustice, the world would be a far better place.  But discrediting the Mueller Report was all that mattered, and to do that, they needed to manufacture a “victim” of unfair treatment… and came up with diddly-squat.


----------



## AG_PhamD

SuperMatt said:


> Carter Page? Seriously? Yeah he sure is a victim… never charged with a crime, not a minute spent in jail… and riding the right-wing media train to fame and fortune. I wish the FBI would pick on me the way they picked on him.
> 
> I don’t think the point of the posts you replied to is sympathy for people mildly inconvenienced by an overestimation of their possible crimes as they traveled the world trying to make political connections.
> 
> It’s about mistaken identity in one case, assuming that the black person is a criminal… and in other cases, intentional malfeasance, leading to convictions and people going to prison.
> 
> The DoJ IG report found errors, but not intentional malfeasance in regards to Page… and his various lawsuits have all failed. He’s not a victim in any sense of the term. Even the Republican-controlled Senate found:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty offensive to me when somebody compares Carter Page to actual victims of police misconduct. This right-wing deluge of tears for wealthy white “victims” who never actually suffered any harm is appalling.
> 
> If only the DoJ would spend the amount of time they spent investigating the mistakes made concerning Carter Page on actual victims of false convictions, police brutality, and other actual injustice, the world would be a far better place.  But discrediting the Mueller Report was all that mattered, and to do that, they needed to manufacture a “victim” of unfair treatment… and came up with diddly-squat.




No, the consequences are not the same as being wrongfully arrested or incarcerated…did I say that? I’m not sure why mentioning another case makes it some sort of competition of who was wronged more? Especially when there are obvious differences…

Idk maybe I think civil liberties being violated is a problem. But if you want to minimize or disregard entirely the issue of living in a country where government agencies are illegally taking out warrants by deceiving the court system in order to dissolve your constitutional rights, you’re more than welcome to advocate for that.

Perhaps the FBI’s illegal actions in this case were just a mere  “inconvenience” but such “inconveniences” create very slippery slope into falsifying other evidence into arrests and convictions.

I’m not a fan of the Trump or the sleazy crowd of people he surrounded himself with. I’m also not saying there wasn’t a legitimate, legal justification to investigate Page in the first place. But I don’t think it’s right to selectively choose what rights should apply to American Citizen based off their political affiliation- or race, religion, etc. I think you would agree?

It’s not a matter of personal sympathy, it’s a matter of right and wrong and the integrity of the laws and law enforcement.

And the FBI agent did not make a “mistake”, he pleaded guilty to intentionally falsifying documents in order to extend surveillance.


----------



## SuperMatt

AG_PhamD said:


> No, the consequences are not the same as being wrongfully arrested or incarcerated…did I say that? I’m not sure why mentioning another case makes it some sort of competition of who was wronged more? Especially when there are obvious differences…
> 
> Idk maybe I think civil liberties being violated is a problem. But if you want to minimize or disregard entirely the issue of living in a country where government agencies are illegally taking out warrants by deceiving the court system in order to dissolve your constitutional rights, you’re more than welcome to advocate for that.
> 
> Perhaps the FBI’s illegal actions in this case were just a mere  “inconvenience” but such “inconveniences” create very slippery slope into falsifying other evidence into arrests and convictions.
> 
> I’m not a fan of the Trump or the sleazy crowd of people he surrounded himself with. I’m also not saying there wasn’t a legitimate, legal justification to investigate Page in the first place. But I don’t think it’s right to selectively choose what rights should apply to American Citizen based off their political affiliation- or race, religion, etc. I think you would agree?
> 
> It’s not a matter of personal sympathy, it’s a matter of right and wrong and the integrity of the laws and law enforcement.
> 
> And the FBI agent did not make a “mistake”, he pleaded guilty to intentionally falsifying documents in order to extend surveillance.



Yes, I do disregard entirely Carter Page’s supposed sob story. Your characterization of the entire situation is seemingly being viewed through the glasses of right-wing media.

I don’t agree with any of the above. There is no slippery slope. Page was not targeted because of his politics. Let’s get serious; what was the nefarious crime the FBI agent pled guilty to?



> Clinesmith admitted to one charge of inserting the words "not a source" into an email in 2017 about Page's history with the CIA, when Page had been a contact.




Also:



> Boasberg, who is also the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court's presiding judge, notably said he believes the warrant still may have been signed for surveillance of Page, who in 2017 was a former Trump foreign policy adviser who was under investigation because of his ties to Russians.
> "Even if Mr. Clinesmith had been accurate about Dr. Page's relationship with the other government agency, the warrant may well have been signed and the surveillance authorized," Boasberg said, though he also noted other mistakes in the Page foreign intelligence surveillance applications.
> Clinesmith obtained no real personal benefit from his actions and had no active intent to harm, the judge also noted.
> "My view of the evidence is that Mr. Clinesmith likely believed that what he said about Dr. Page was true," Boasberg said.
> "He was saving himself some work taking an inappropriate shortcut," but didn't intend to give wrong information about Page, the judge added.



Wow. Even if the agent hadn’t inserted 3 whole words into the email, the surveillance would most likely have been approved anyway based on other evidence against Page.

You want to discuss Carter Page? Let’s do so.  But his surveillance, which led to the FBI and CIA being investigated by the Trump DoJ for years at a cost of millions of dollars, does NOT belong in a thread about people being treated unfairly. It’s a massive disrespect to the ill treatment suffered regularly by average people (especially people of color) at the hands of police.

Just like past statements when discussing black distrust of medical professionals… about white people being the subject of unethical medical experiments, there is a disturbing trend here that seeks to delegitimize the complaints of people of color with the idea of “well it happens to everybody.”

In fact, the example you provided here shows that when a rich, politically connected white guy is treated SLIGHTLY unfairly, the world stops, millions of dollars are spent, and an agent who inserted 3 words into an email is prosecuted and sentenced. The exact opposite of what happens when countless people of color are mistreated routinely by police.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Again, brutality of another sort.  Intentional, long lasting, and done because they can as the police.



> Police in this tiny Alabama town suck drivers into legal ‘black hole’
> 
> 
> Using unmarked police cars and uniforms without insignia, the town with no traffic lights collected $487 in fines and forfeitures in 2020 for every man, woman and child. Total town income more than doubled from 2018 to 2020 – from $582,000 to more than $1.2 million – as fines and forfeitures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al.com






> When he got to court Dec. 2, he saw scores of people just like him lining up to stand before Judge Jim Wooten, complaining of penny-ante “crimes” and harassment by officers. He saw so many people trying to park in the grassy field outside the municipal building that police had to direct traffic.
> 
> He figured there was no point.
> 
> “I saw the same attitude in every officer and every person,” he said. “That’s why I hesitated to fight it. They were doing the same thing to every person that was there. They own the town.”
> 
> Perez, it appears, was right.






> Months of research and dozens of interviews by AL.com found that Brookside’s finances are rocket-fueled by tickets and aggressive policing. In a two-year period between 2018 and 2020 Brookside revenues from fines and forfeitures soared more than 640 percent and now make up half the city’s total income.
> 
> And the police chief has called for more.
> 
> The town of 1,253 just north of Birmingham reported just 55 serious crimes to the state in the entire eight year period between 2011 and 2018 – none of them homicide or rape. But in 2018 it began building a police empire, hiring more and more officers to blanket its six miles of roads and mile-and-a-half jurisdiction on Interstate 22.






> By 2020 Brookside made more misdemeanor arrests than it has residents. It went from towing 50 vehicles in 2018 to 789 in 2020 – each carrying fines. That’s a 1,478% increase, with 1.7 tows for every household in town.
> 
> The growth has come with trouble to match. Brookside officers have been accused in lawsuits of fabricating charges, using racist language and “making up laws” to stack counts on passersby. Defendants must pay thousands in fines and fees – or pay for costly appeals to state court – and poorer residents or passersby fall into patterns of debt they cannot easily escape.
> 
> “Brookside is a poster child for policing for profit,” said Carla Crowder, the director of Alabama Appleseed Center for Law & Justice, a nonprofit devoted to justice and equity. “We are not safer because of it.”


----------



## SuperMatt

Deadly misbehavior by police is not limited to America.



			https://wapo.st/3qStuU8
		




> The Ynet report describes a late-night encounter that unfolded very much as the Palestinian witnesses described, except for the troops’ assertion that Assad was fine when they left.
> The report said soldiers had set up two surprise checkpoints in Assad’s home village of Jiljilya, just north of Ramallah, stopping vehicles at random to find any weapons or Palestinians wanted for questioning.
> The soldiers described stopping Assad, who his family said was returning from playing cards at a cousin’s house less than a mile from his home. He did not have his U.S. passport or any other ID with him.
> The soldiers said Assad “looked at least 20 years younger” than his age and that he protested loudly that he was not a terrorist, according to the report. Concerned that his shouts would tip off others to the presence of the roadblock, the report said, at least two soldiers “seized him by force and led him to the abandoned house, and even covered his mouth.”






> They handcuffed and blindfolded Assad, the report said, and placed him on a chair. The witnesses, however, said Assad was left lying on stone pavers.
> At one point, Assad began to look a little “stoned” or confused, the soldiers told investigators, according to the report. The soldier in charge of guarding him referred to Assad as “the one falling asleep.”
> The soldiers said they decided to leave after briefly interrogating the other Palestinian detainees, who turned out not to have weapons or outstanding warrants against them. The soldiers then cut the tie around one of Assad’s wrists, removed the blindfold and left him in a chair, according to the report.
> But Abdulrahma and another detainee, Abdulaziz Hamouda, said Assad was lying on the ground when the Israeli team left. They went to his side and found him not breathing.



The late Mr. Assad was a 78-year-old Palestinian American. This story made the news because he is an American. I wonder how often this happens to Palestinians without making the news.


----------



## SuperMatt

Things are not getting better…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484549613180776448/


----------



## Yoused

Man robs convenience store, at some point encounters another man outside that man's home, stabs him, then resumes his escape. Deputies arrive on the scene and promptly shoot the stabbed man, then determine he is not the suspect (who surrenders some while later).

The off-duty State Patrol officer who was stabbed by the suspect and then shot by a sheriff's deputy later dies.









						Off-duty officer at Washington home dies after deputy fires while pursuing suspect
					

Donald Sahota, 52, was shot Saturday after he was stabbed by an armed robbery suspect who eluded pursuing officers, authorities say.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




This was in Vancouver: if you are ever in Portland, the best plan is to not go over to Vancouver, or if you do, get through Clark county without slowing down.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490136262543650817/


----------



## GermanSuplex

More police fuckery - luckily without any tragic consequences, but again, the only difference between the two is skin color.









						Video showing how police treat Black and White teens in mall fight sparks outrage
					

A video showing police officers breaking up a fight between a Black teenager and a White teenager at a New Jersey mall has prompted outrage over the police response. Video Black teen's mom asks 'If it wasn't for race, then what is it?' CNN New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy said Wednesday that the...




					news.google.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sometimes you think the system is determined NOT to get shit right.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1496140370417225742/

White kids need counseling, Black kids need to get arrested with no proof.



> Florida 13-year-old speaks out after being arrested, falsely accused of threatening school violence
> 
> 
> Nia Whims, a 13-year-old from Florida, was arrested over a false accusation. Her family is now filing a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


----------



## Yoused

a Utah man encouraged his 4y/o childto point a gun at the police, after they showed up to resolve a dispute about food or something. Naturally, the police were not pleased about the situation

*Sheriff Rosie Rivera said, “This is a sad day for law enforcement and our community. To have an adult think it is okay to encourage a four-year-old to pull a firearm and shoot at police illustrates how out of hand the campaign against police has gotten. This needs to stop and we need to come together as a community to find solutions to the challenges we face in our neighborhoods. Officers are here to protect and serve and we are beyond belief that something like could happen.”*​
Because, this "campaign against police" is just an out-of-the-blue thing that has no basis in anything other than, what, people being bad and hating on the police? Yeah, we can find solutions, but if they are truly effective, the police will probably not be too happy with them.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> a Utah man encouraged his 4y/o childto point a gun at the police, after they showed up to resolve a dispute about food or something. Naturally, the police were not pleased about the situation
> 
> *Sheriff Rosie Rivera said, “This is a sad day for law enforcement and our community. To have an adult think it is okay to encourage a four-year-old to pull a firearm and shoot at police illustrates how out of hand the campaign against police has gotten. This needs to stop and we need to come together as a community to find solutions to the challenges we face in our neighborhoods. Officers are here to protect and serve and we are beyond belief that something like could happen.”*​
> Because, this "campaign against police" is just an out-of-the-blue thing that has no basis in anything other than, what, people being bad and hating on the police? Yeah, we can find solutions, but if they are truly effective, the police will probably not be too happy with them.



There is no way this had anything to do with defund the police, BLM, or any other social justice movement. What a load of nonsense. And in Utah too? I don’t recall reading about too many social justice marches in the land of Mitt Romney.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Yoused said:


> a Utah man encouraged his 4y/o childto point a gun at the police, after they showed up to resolve a dispute about food or something. Naturally, the police were not pleased about the situation
> 
> *Sheriff Rosie Rivera said, “This is a sad day for law enforcement and our community. To have an adult think it is okay to encourage a four-year-old to pull a firearm and shoot at police illustrates how out of hand the campaign against police has gotten. This needs to stop and we need to come together as a community to find solutions to the challenges we face in our neighborhoods. Officers are here to protect and serve and we are beyond belief that something like could happen.”*​
> Because, this "campaign against police" is just an out-of-the-blue thing that has no basis in anything other than, what, people being bad and hating on the police? Yeah, we can find solutions, but if they are truly effective, the police will probably not be too happy with them.




I was reading the Fox News comments on this story. Fox at one point would at least try to moderate their comments, or shut them off altogether depending on the story - likely knowing how their base would respond. It seems now though, they simply don't care. Allowing racists to post, hi-five and echo each other's racists sentiments probably increases their ad revenue more than shutting off the bigot spigot.

In other news, I just read about this story, and - shockingly - the police bodycams were not functioning. Police can and do lie frequently on police reports, and they've been known to not just take liberty with the latitude provided to them in their ability to forget or re-imagine things during an incident. In some cases, they just fabricate things that never happened. Not saying that's what happened here but... with the family disputing the official account and no bodycam footage.. how can we know?









						Family of wedding guest killed by Winter Park police refute official account, demand charges
					

"That evening was supposed to be a joyous occasion but it ended with the uncle of the bride being brutally murdered at the hands of the Winter Park Police Department in the presence of the bride and groom and family and friends."




					www.wesh.com


----------



## fischersd

Police shouldn't have access to their body cams.  They should face immediate suspension without pay if it's been shown to be disabled.

Horrible story!!! 


GermanSuplex said:


> I was reading the Fox News comments on this story. Fox at one point would at least try to moderate their comments, or shut them off altogether depending on the story - likely knowing how their base would respond. It seems now though, they simply don't care. Allowing racists to post, hi-five and echo each other's racists sentiments probably increases their ad revenue more than shutting off the bigot spigot.
> 
> In other news, I just read about this story, and - shockingly - the police bodycams were not functioning. Police can and do lie frequently on police reports, and they've been known to not just take liberty with the latitude provided to them in their ability to forget or re-imagine things during an incident. In some cases, they just fabricate things that never happened. Not saying that's what happened here but... with the family disputing the official account and no bodycam footage.. how can we know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family of wedding guest killed by Winter Park police refute official account, demand charges
> 
> 
> "That evening was supposed to be a joyous occasion but it ended with the uncle of the bride being brutally murdered at the hands of the Winter Park Police Department in the presence of the bride and groom and family and friends."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wesh.com



There needs to be such an overhaul to policing.  I think the guidance should come from the federal level and force the states to adopt the same policies.
Part of that needs to be regular psychological assessment - weed out the bad / racist ones.


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Police shouldn't have access to their body cams.  They should face immediate suspension without pay if it's been shown to be disabled.
> 
> Horrible story!!!
> 
> There needs to be such an overhaul to policing.  I think the guidance should come from the federal level and force the states to adopt the same policies.
> Part of that needs to be regular psychological assessment - weed out the bad / racist ones.




Yeah, there should be local recording and streaming to a central server (whenever possible) with appropriate tamperproofing that's managed by a group that includes orgs/reps outside of law enforcement.

And any break in the process should be immediately investigated and at a minimum, if a local and remote recording isn't available due to whatever reason, that's "desk duty" until a review (by the aforementioned group)


----------



## Yoused

GermanSuplex said:


> In other news, I just read about this story, and - shockingly - the police bodycams were not functioning. Police can and do lie frequently on police reports, and they've been known to not just take liberty with the latitude provided to them in their ability to forget or re-imagine things during an incident. In some cases, they just fabricate things that never happened. Not saying that's what happened here but... with the family disputing the official account and no bodycam footage.. how can we know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family of wedding guest killed by Winter Park police refute official account, demand charges
> 
> 
> "That evening was supposed to be a joyous occasion but it ended with the uncle of the bride being brutally murdered at the hands of the Winter Park Police Department in the presence of the bride and groom and family and friends."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wesh.com




That has to be one of the most shabbily composed stories I have ever read. A lot of random sentences that convey a minimum of info, and no substantive description of what did happen. This link is not much better, but at least it says that the police were called by eomeone who claimed the murder victim was "out of control". So, I guess the thing is to charge in there and start getting rough – assessing the situation (and that the call might have been unreliable) is apparently above their pay grade.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Yoused said:


> That has to be one of the most shabbily composed stories I have ever read. A lot of random sentences that convey a minimum of info, and no substantive description of what did happen. This link is not much better, but at least it says that the police were called by eomeone who claimed the murder victim was "out of control". So, I guess the thing is to charge in there and start getting rough – assessing the situation (and that the call might have been unreliable) is apparently above their pay grade.




Police can and should realize that they get many types of calls - real calls of distress, calls of concern that may or not be anything of note...

Even if the story was accurate - and I have a lot of doubts about that - an unarmed person who's violent shouldn't need to be killed outside of extraordinary circumstances. Knocking out a cop is valid reason for assaulting a peace officer charges - but not the death penalty.

Cops have a hard job, and its easy to critique them when circumstances that go wrong are cherry-picked. I'm not oblivious to that. But the rate at which this is happening - usually to people of color, but not always - is alarming and until there is some sort of understood unity between activists and police, I'm not sure things will get better. It seems like a no-brainer to me to have cops and citizens working together to find out the best path forward, but instead its just another wedge issue where you are either pro-cop or anti-cop. Watching some bipartisan legislators work with activists, police unions and police chiefs would be a great sight to see and would diffuse tensions, but I guess its more profitable for some people for it to be a never-ending "us versus them" battle.


----------



## MEJHarrison

GermanSuplex said:


> I was reading the Fox News comments on this story. Fox at one point would at least try to moderate their comments, or shut them off altogether depending on the story - likely knowing how their base would respond. It seems now though, they simply don't care. Allowing racists to post, hi-five and echo each other's racists sentiments probably increases their ad revenue more than shutting off the bigot spigot.




Anyone who thinks racism is a thing of the past needs to spend some time on Fox or OAN reading comments.  That will open their eyes.  Last week there was a story about New York's new mayor, and in the comments I saw someone call him and others "kknneeggars".  Not only did I understand the "nnee..." part, but the "kk" at the beginning was a massive red flag as well.  These people aren't saying the quiet parts out loud, they're shouting it.  That was the most blatant of the comments, but there were others (not all of them) saying things just as bad, if not worse.  Those places are a cesspool of stupid people with ignorant opinions.


----------



## Yoused

MEJHarrison said:


> Anyone who thinks racism is a thing of the past needs to …



see this story in which an officer stops a (black) woman and as she is getting her license out, he sees that her wallet contains a card that _makes it *legal* for her to carry a gun_, he whips out his gun, orders her out of the car and throws her to the ground. Because, cop, I guess.


----------



## fischersd

I started my career in technology back at IBM in the early 90's.  Long story short, IBM's consulting arm - IBM Global Services was headquartered in Atlanta.  I've always made a habit of (whenever I can) renting a car and getting lost when I travel - get off the beaten path.  Was pretty shocked when I saw a "whites only" sign in a window in a rural town outside Atlanta.   Told everyone I knew about it when I got "home" to Toronto - none of them would believe it (we didn't have smart phones with cameras back then).

Racism also isn't a western invention - it exists everywhere (something you discover when you travel). 

Honestly, if it wasn't for the distraction of Covid, I wonder if the US wouldn't have erupted into a race war by now.

We're all products of our environment, but the root of racism is ignorance...not having that lightbulb moment of "we are all of us the same".  That ignorance is pretty difficult to stomach given how the internet has made the world so very small.


----------



## SuperMatt

fischersd said:


> I started my career in technology back at IBM in the early 90's.  Long story short, IBM's consulting arm - IBM Global Services was headquartered in Atlanta.  I've always made a habit of (whenever I can) renting a car and getting lost when I travel - get off the beaten path.  Was pretty shocked when I saw a "whites only" sign in a window in a rural town outside Atlanta.   Told everyone I knew about it when I got "home" to Toronto - none of them would believe it (we didn't have smart phones with cameras back then).
> 
> Racism also isn't a western invention - it exists everywhere (something you discover when you travel).
> 
> Honestly, if it wasn't for the distraction of Covid, I wonder if the US wouldn't have erupted into a race war by now.
> 
> We're all products of our environment, but the root of racism is ignorance...not having that lightbulb moment of "we are all of us the same".  That ignorance is pretty difficult to stomach given how the internet has made the world so very small.



As a “northerner” I sometimes saw or heard people say racist things, but they generally knew they were wrong to do it, so it was done quietly, or it was only said/done in a group of people that the racists knew well.

That changed the first time I drove far from home: Maryland in the late 90s. I stopped for gas and saw somebody openly wearing a T-shirt with a depiction of people in KKK hoods, with a slogan “The Original Boyz N Da Hood.” I was like “where (or when) the hell am I?"


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> As a “northerner” I sometimes saw or heard people say racist things, but they generally knew they were wrong to do it, so it was done quietly, or it was only said/done in a group of people that the racists knew well.
> 
> That changed the first time I drove far from home: Maryland in the late 90s. I stopped for gas and saw somebody openly wearing a T-shirt with a depiction of people in KKK hoods, with a slogan “The Original Boyz N Da Hood.” I was like “where (or when) the hell am I?"




I grew up around racists.  But as you say, it was quiet voices or said around family (I grew up in a racist family).  My first time seeing Racism with the capital R was when I moved to Houston.  I was in the 7th grade and one of my classmates called the gym teacher the N-word.  The teacher heard that and just ignored it altogether.  Class continued on as if nothing had happened.

I knew where the hell I was.  I was in middle school.


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> I grew up around racists.  But as you say, it was quiet voices or said around family (I grew up in a racist family).  My first time seeing Racism with the capital R was when I moved to Houston.  I was in the 7th grade and one of my classmates called the gym teacher the N-word.  The teacher heard that and just ignored it altogether.  Class continued on as if nothing had happened.
> 
> I knew where the hell I was.  I was in middle school.



I believe the “quiet” racism is still very common.

As for public racism, I definitely don’t see people wearing openly racist slogans in Maryland anymore.

The modern issue is social media... it is somewhat muted on the major platforms (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) because people are generally directly associated with their online persona. Where I see blatant racism: news article comment sections, and online message boards. People are basically anonymous in such communities, and can fly their hateful flag for all to see, without the risk of being “cancelled” for their repulsive attitudes.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Hard to believe a veteran of the force would find his life was in danger based on all the testimony. This is the outcome most common for these type of cases, sadly. A fairytale ending for this guy who provoked a stranger and then shot him dead when things went sideways.









						Retired Police Captain Acquitted of Murdering Cinema-Goer Who Threw Popcorn at Him
					

The argument started when the former SWAT commander admonished the father-of-one for texting during the previews.




					toofab.com


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> Hard to believe a veteran of the force would find his life was in danger based on all the testimony. This is the outcome most common for these type of cases, sadly. A fairytale ending for this guy who provoked a stranger and then shot him dead when things went sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retired Police Captain Acquitted of Murdering Cinema-Goer Who Threw Popcorn at Him
> 
> 
> The argument started when the former SWAT commander admonished the father-of-one for texting during the previews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toofab.com




Pick a fight in a movie theater, and shoot a guy in the chest when he throws popcorn at you, and the jury acquits you?

The number of quotes that are truly nonsensical…



> “I didn't want to shoot anybody. I came to the theater with my family to enjoy a movie, not to be attacked by some guy that's out of control."




Then why the F*** did you bring a gun to a movie theater, and pick a fight with somebody half your age? WTF?



> Outside the court, Reeves smiled and laughed to reporter's questions, as he described what was a "very trying time" for him and his family.




Glad to see decades of police training helped this guy de-escalate an argument about texting that he himself started.

Also, it seems like you can basically shoot anybody to death, at any time, for any reason in Florida, and get away with it.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Also, it seems like you can basically shoot anybody to death, at any time, for any reason in Florida, and get away with it.



That's the point. It's just people like those italians from london publishing left wing propaganda in communist magazines don't understand. 

/s of course

When you reward sociopathic behavior society loses.


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Racism also isn't a western invention - it exists everywhere (something you discover when you travel).




Yeah, I was just reading about Donald Glover who's been filming Season 3 of Atlanta, some of it in London and got harrased:









						Donald Glover and Atlanta writers say they were racially harassed while filming in London
					

A group of writers for the FX series were confronted by a drunk group outside a bar




					www.avclub.com
				




Donald Glover adds, “We are just standing there, like, ‘What just happened?’”

Agreed, WTSF?

Side note: if you haven't watched Atlanta, do so now please.


----------



## Yoused

In West Chester Ohio, Meijer store security called the police to report a shoplifter, described as a white man wearing a green carhart jacket, 30-ish. Naturally, officers converged on a 60-y/o black man in a puffy orange jacket.









						West Chester police were told a shoplifting suspect was white. They stopped a Black man
					

A 60-year-old Black man is suing West Chester police and the Meijer company after two officers stopped and 'interviewed' him as a shoplifting suspect in January 2021 despite being told the suspect was a white man in his 30s.




					www.wcpo.com
				




This happened about a year ago, and the black man is seeking recompense. The money quote
*"We made mistakes in this situation," said Joel Herzog, West Chester Chief of Police. "We're not infallible."*​
Not infallible? Sounds to me more like they are incompetent assholes.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> In West Chester Ohio, Meijer store security called the police to report a shoplifter, described as a white man wearing a green carhart jacket, 30-ish. Naturally, officers converged on a 60-y/o black man in a puffy orange jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Chester police were told a shoplifting suspect was white. They stopped a Black man
> 
> 
> A 60-year-old Black man is suing West Chester police and the Meijer company after two officers stopped and 'interviewed' him as a shoplifting suspect in January 2021 despite being told the suspect was a white man in his 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcpo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happened about a year ago, and the black man is seeking recompense. The money quote
> *"We made mistakes in this situation," said Joel Herzog, West Chester Chief of Police. "We're not infallible."*​
> Not infallible? Sounds to me more like they are incompetent assholes.



Yes, prejudice in our rear view mirrors, no need for civil rights protections.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder that it doesn't matter how big or successful you become



> 'Black Panther' director Ryan Coogler speaks out after being mistakenly suspected of attempted robbery
> 
> 
> Director Ryan Coogler was detained by police in January after being mistaken for a bank robber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> Ryan Coogler was detained by police in January after being mistaken for a bank robber.
> 
> The "Black Panther" director was in Atlanta, attempting to withdraw $12,000 from his account with Bank of America. The teller received an alert on his account, according to the police report obtained by CNN, because the amount was more than $10,000. The teller notified her superior that she thought Coogler was trying to rob the bank and 911 was called.
> 
> Coogler had written a note on the back of his withdrawal slip stating that he wanted the money to be counted discreetly, given the amount, according to the report.
> 
> When police arrived, two of Coogler's colleagues, who were waiting for him in a parked vehicle outside the bank, were detained and placed in the back of a police car. Coogler was placed in handcuffs while police investigated the call. He was released shortly after they verified his identity, the police report states.
> 
> "This situation should never have happened. However, Bank of America worked with me and addressed it to my satisfaction and we have moved on," Coogler said in a statement to Variety.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501676044516048897/

"What?  You want YOUR money?!  POLICE!!!"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501822846162530307/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501596722790871053/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder that it doesn't matter how big or successful you become
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501676044516048897/
> 
> "What?  You want YOUR money?!  POLICE!!!"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501822846162530307/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1501596722790871053/



As if this is an unusual occurrence. Thankfully he kept his cool, but you know what the bottom line is? Blacks bowing to and being abused, robbed of their civil rights  by The Man regularly. It’s disheartening.  

So is there any doubt about just how racist our society can be? At a minimum this qualifies as a lawsuit against the bank, the teller,  and the police. The most irritating is that we have a country where institutional racism is alive and well, with plenty of racists in the population, a major political party claiming racism is a thing of the past, while removing/ trying to remove laws designed to help minorities and protect the racists for political gain.

Sometimes I wonder how the black community have not turned into terrorists. This is the kind of thing that can launch terrorist movements, continual oppression, lack of rights based on the color of your skin.  Maybe they  are smart enough to realize that‘s a losing end game.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Huntn said:


> As if this is an unusual occurrence. Thankfully he kept his cool, but you know what the bottom line is? Blacks bowing to and being abused, robbed of their civil rights  by The Man regularly. It’s disheartening.
> 
> So is there any doubt about just how racist our society can be? At a minimum this qualifies as a lawsuit against the bank, the teller,  and the police. The most irritating is that we have a country where institutional racism is alive and well, with plenty of racists in the population, a major political party claiming racism is a thing of the past, while removing/ trying to remove laws designed to help minorities and protect the racists for political gain.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how the black community have not turned into terrorists. This is the kind of thing that can launch terrorist movements, continual oppression, lack of rights based on the color of your skin.  Maybe they  are smart enough to realize that‘s a losing end game.



That's the additional indignity.  At the minimum Mr. Coogler will be expected to be the bigger man & do nothing.  Perhaps say something about how this will be a "teachable moment" for the bank, and we then we possibly hear about it again.  So no moment after all.  Probably not though,  because the odds are it won't be someone famous.  We'd again have to rely on cellphones & social media to learn about another such moment.   The bank because they got caught & it's someone famous will do some gesture, but the damage is done.

The Black community hasn't become terrorists, because that's what's wanted by a select portion.  To feed into that would actually make things worse.  So the community keeps on truckin', while indignities like this pile up.

As the movie title goes, "Welcome to America".  As the comic book tagline goes afterward, "Hope you survive the experience".


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder that it doesn't matter how big or successful you become



Banking While Black doesn't care about the size of your account(s). It doesn't care about your celebrity. It doesn't care about your artistry. Black skin is the only care. And yes, I know the teller was Black. As was at least one of the cops pulling a gun on him just as soon as they arrived.

Imagine if he was Ryan Smith, working stiff.


----------



## ronntaylor

Huntn said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the black community have not turned into terrorists. This is the kind of thing that can launch terrorist movements, continual oppression, lack of rights based on the color of your skin.



That's a sentiment that I've heard voice by Black people since I was a preteen. I keep wondering when that ends. I thought the Dallas police shooting incident a few years ago may have been a start of some Black folk saying "F--- that sh#t!" finally. Yes, he had mental issues. But he can't be the only one pushed to the edge.


----------



## Joe

I took out more than that at BOA when I bought my house without any issues. And I’m sure my bank balance isn’t near this guys lol


----------



## ronntaylor

Joe said:


> I took out more than that at BOA when I bought my house without any issues. And I’m sure my bank balance isn’t near this guys lol



And this wasn't even close to the first time that he took out a large sum of his own damn money. The teller never verified his information and clearly doesn't know how to process large sum transactions. She and her manager should be fired and go pound sand.


----------



## DT

I'd definitely send Okoye around to fuck their shit up.


----------



## SuperMatt

Isaiah Andrews, age 84, was released after being wrongfully imprisoned for 45 years. Cleveland police “forgot” to mention during his trial in the 1970s that another person was actually arrested for the murder of Andrews’ wife.



> At the time of the murder, detectives wrote that they thought the crime was committed by Willie H. Watts, who was trying to sell his mother’s valuables to get away from the city, according to court documents. He was arrested, but his name was not mentioned in the trial and there was no indication that he was mentioned in the case discovery, according to the court papers.
> 
> Detectives produced no physical evidence linking Mr. Andrews to his wife’s murder, and the police found no blood in his car or hotel room, but he was convicted and sentenced to life in prison in 1975. He had previously served 15 years in prison for the murder of his staff sergeant in the Marines, according to the Cuyahoga County Prosecutor’s Office.












						Court Declares Man Wrongfully Imprisoned for 45 Years
					

The official declaration this week means that Isaiah Andrews, 84, can seek damages from the State of Ohio for spending more than half his life in prison after being wrongly convicted of killing his wife.




					www.nytimes.com
				



(paywall removed)


----------



## SuperMatt

Kenosha is in the news again.









						Kenosha off-duty police officer shown putting knee on 12-year-old girl’s neck
					

Officer resigns from school security guard job after officials release footage of fight and girl’s father calls for criminal charges




					www.theguardian.com
				




Seriously, a cop puts his knee on the neck of a 12-year-old girl? Even after everything that happened in the wake of George Floyd’s murder, some of them just think they can do whatever they want. Unbelievably disgusting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder again, this shit is NOT U.S. exclusive

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1507357317439836165/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1509986525253095432/

THIS is what is meant when the phrase "all it takes is ONE officer" to make ALL police look bad.  Worse even that an officer stepped into to do the right thing, and she faced possible brutality.  ANOTHER officer, one in charge no less, did that.  Making it even worse, AFTER it's caught on camera, the officer in charge ordering cameras turned off.  The officer knew exactly what they were doing was wrong.  The first reaction?  Deactivate the very thing intended to curb such things from happening.


----------



## Yoused

__





						Granted immunity, former Baltimore police sergeant admits to decades worth of crimes
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Police officer in Grand Rapids shoots a black man in the back of the head while kneeling on his back holding him down.









						A Police Officer Fatally Shot A Black Man In The Head While Kneeling On Top Of Him, Video Shows
					

The Grand Rapids, Michigan, officer killed 26-year-old Patrick Lyoya after struggling to detain him during a traffic stop.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				




He pulled him over for a supposedly invalid vehicle registration.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I really didn't want to know more about this, but hearing it laid out like this...






Yeah, we really need MORE police.


----------



## Yoused

A Connecticut State Trooper was arrested 2 years after he shot and killed a teen
					

Trooper Brian North has been charged with manslaughter in the Jan. 15, 2020 killing of Mubarak Soulemane.




					www.insider.com
				




it only took them 27 months to catch up with this guy


----------



## SuperMatt

A few days ago, a young man was smashing windows with a pole at the Peruvian embassy in Washington DC. The Secret Service responded and reportedly fired tasers which they claim had no effect. So then they shot and killed him.

Now, it’s possible the man was attacking the police with the pole, which could have been deadly, and their response was tragically necessary. However, Secret Service members do not have bodycams. So, we have to take their word for it. And the past couple years have made it clear just how unreliable “their word” is when it comes to these types of incidents.





__





						'Intruder' at embassy in DC shot dead by Secret Service ID'd
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> A few days ago, a young man was smashing windows with a pole at the Peruvian embassy in Washington DC. The Secret Service responded and reportedly fired tasers which they claim had no effect. So then they shot and killed him.
> 
> Now, it’s possible the man was attacking the police with the pole, which could have been deadly, and their response was tragically necessary. However, Secret Service members do not have bodycams. So, we have to take their word for it. And the past couple years have made it clear just how unreliable “their word” is when it comes to these types of incidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Intruder' at embassy in DC shot dead by Secret Service ID'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com




The Peruvian ambassador pretty much backs the Secret Service version of events









						Intruder Is Killed at Peruvian Ambassador’s Washington Home
					

Secret Service officers fatally shot an intruder after a confrontation at the residence, officials said.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> Oswaldo de Rivero, Peru’s ambassador to the United States, said in an interview later on Wednesday that he and his wife, Vivian, were at the residence with members of the embassy’s staff when the intruder started smashing windows with a metal pole.
> 
> Mr. de Rivero said he looked out a second-floor window and saw the man smashing the windows before two embassy employees came out and started fighting with him. Mr. de Rivero said he shouted at the employees to call the police.
> 
> The Secret Service, which protects foreign diplomatic missions in the Washington area, arrived within minutes, he said.
> 
> *Mr. de Rivero said he watched as Secret Service officers tried talking to the man, who grew increasingly agitated. He said the officers then fired a stun gun at the man, who charged at them. The officers then fatally shot the man, Mr. de Rivero said.*


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> The Peruvian ambassador pretty much backs the Secret Service version of events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intruder Is Killed at Peruvian Ambassador’s Washington Home
> 
> 
> Secret Service officers fatally shot an intruder after a confrontation at the residence, officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Thanks for the info. A tragedy - can’t imagine what was going through the 19-year old’s mind. Drugs?


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> Thanks for the info. A tragedy - can’t imagine what was going through the 19-year old’s mind. Drugs?



My sentiments as well. Such a loss at such a young age. It has to be drugs or mental illness.


----------



## Yoused

everywhere you go, you can count on at least some scumball police









						‘Monstrous, Monstrous Acts': Ex-Boston Police Union President Pleads Guilty to Child Rape
					

A former head of Boston’s police union facing a total of 33 charges in connection with the rape and abuse of six children over various periods of time beginning in the 1990s pleaded guilty Monday. Patrick Rose had previously pleaded not guilty and maintained his innocence, but changed his plea...




					www.nbcboston.com


----------



## SuperMatt

This report about racism by the Minneapolis police shouldn’t surprise anybody that’s been paying attention.



			https://wapo.st/3Lp7WGp
		

(Paywall removed)



> The Minneapolis Police Department engaged in “discriminatory, race-based policing,” disproportionately used force on people of color and routinely failed to hold its own officers accountable, according to a scathing state report released Wednesday.
> 
> The report, the result of an investigation by the Minnesota Department of Human Rights, painted a bleak picture of a police force rife with substandard training, unnecessarily aggressive practices and poor behavior, and assailed leadership within the department and the city for having “allowed this organizational culture to fester.”


----------



## SuperMatt

Maybe not physical brutality, but putting a 12-year-old through the criminal justice system because he pushed a fellow student? And fining kids hundreds of dollars for minor infractions? Illinois dodges a law preventing schools from fining kids by getting the cops to do it instead.

If police have the free time to do this kind of , please tell me why “defund” is a bad idea again.









						The Price Kids Pay: Schools and Police Punish Students With Costly Tickets for Minor Misbehavior
					

Illinois law bans schools from fining students. So local police are doing it for them, issuing thousands of tickets a year for truancy, vaping, fights and other misconduct. Children are then thrown into a legal system designed for adults.




					www.propublica.org
				






> Abigail, a 16-year-old facing a $200 penalty for truancy, missed school again while she waited hours for a prosecutor to call her name. Sophia, a 14-year-old looking at $175 in fines and fees after school security caught her with a vape pen, sat on her mother’s lap.
> 
> A boy named Kameron, who had shoved his friend over a Lipton peach iced tea in the school cafeteria, had been cited for violating East Peoria’s municipal code forbidding “assault, battery, and affray.” He didn’t know what that phrase meant; he was 12 years old.
> 
> “He was wrong for what he did, but this is a bit extreme for the first time being in trouble. He isn’t even a teenager yet,” Shannon Poole said as her son signed a plea agreement that came with $250 in fines and fees. They spent three hours at the courthouse as Kameron missed math, social studies and science.


----------



## JayMysteri0

"Normal" police brutality + covering up when the press has the gall to report on such behavior



>



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1520042435589459968/







> LASD cover-up allegations: Sheriff Alex Villanueva denies what cameras catch him saying
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, he said his department is investigating an L.A. Times reporter who broke a story critical to his department. He's now denying that he said that statement - even though it was recorded by multiple news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

To the surprise of absolutely     ng no one...



> Grand Rapids Police Union Defends Cop Who Killed Patrick Lyoya
> 
> 
> As usual, a police union believes a cop can do no wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> There’s no dispute that Grand Rapids cop Christopher Schurr killed 26-year-old Patrick Lyoya by shooting him in the back of the head. There’s no question that Lyoya was unarmed when Schurr pulled him over or that the traffic stop that ended in Lyoya’s death was for a nonviolent infraction (the car Lyoya was driving had a license plate that didn’t match its registration) in the first place.
> 
> But the local police union apparently believes that killing Lyoya was the only way to ‘protect the community’ from…the scourge of dangerous unarmed men driving rogue vehicles with unmatched license plates? Apparently that’s their story, and true to cop union form, they’re sticking to it, no matter how outwardly ridiculous the logic is.




So there you have it.  Guy not considered to having done anything dangerous that is trying to flee, is a possible harm to the community.  Despite the bigger guy having 2X shown he could over power the officer, but instead tried to flee the other way after the officer initiated the altercation.

Yet still some can't figure out why there are trust issues...


----------



## JayMysteri0

A thread about a necessity for police brutality.  A necessity to defend that brutality

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470790952558243848/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470790958006640642/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470790960078594058/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470790962809131014/


----------



## GermanSuplex

So… I was reading this story about this manhunt that’s been ongoing for a week or so… it ended today. If you hadn’t heard by now, a violent criminal on trial for murder escapes with the aid of a corrections officer. They were captured today… the officer died, but the fugitive who was in custody is back in county jail. This line caught me off guard…

_"He'll be in a cell by himself if we have to put other inmates on the floor to make it happen," he said. "He will stay in handcuffs and shackles while he's in that cell, and if he wants to sue me for violating his civil rights, so be it. He's not getting out of this jail again, I can assure you of that."_

Thats the Lauderdale county sheriff… So, obviously I don’t care for the criminal himself, but what about when they get someone who’s innocent in there and they do the same?

Maybe I’m reading too far into his comments, and I know the whole “lock them up and throw away the key” or “take them out back and shoot them” mentality is pervasive, but damn… I don’t really like hearing sheriffs casually talk about not caring if they’re violating someone’s civil rights. The way it works is, it has to work for the worst of us if it’s going to work for the best of us. Otherwise, it’s not a right at all.









						An Inmate Who Went On The Run Was Arrested And The Corrections Officer Who Helped Him Escape Is Dead — BuzzFeed News
					

The fugitives were arrested Monday after a high-speed pursuit led to a crash in Indiana. The corrections officer later died at a nearby hospital.




					apple.news


----------



## fooferdoggie

Del. State Univ. president ‘incensed’ over Georgia police drug search of lacrosse team bus​Riding home on a charter bus after a three-game tour in Florida and Georgia, Delaware State University’s women’s lacrosse coach was surprised when the driver suddenly pulled off Interstate 95.

Moments later, coach Pamella Jenkins and her team and staff were perplexed when a Liberty County, Georgia, sheriff’s deputy got on the bus. Liberty County is 28 miles southwest of Savannah.

The cop told the driver that the left lane was prohibited for buses and asked him to step outside.

What happened next stunned the 30 people on the bus, however.
“We’re sitting on the bus waiting, and then one of my student athletes says, ‘They’re pulling our luggage off of the bus,’’’ Jenkins recalled in an interview Monday. “And so we all look over, and then we see a dog sniffing and going through our belongings, going through the bags as they’re coming off of the bus.”









						Del. State Univ. president ‘incensed’ over Georgia police drug search of lacrosse team bus
					

The women’s team was on its way home from playing games in Florida and Georgia when the bus was stopped. Officers ransacked their luggage but found nothing illegal.




					whyy.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> Del. State Univ. president ‘incensed’ over Georgia police drug search of lacrosse team bus​Riding home on a charter bus after a three-game tour in Florida and Georgia, Delaware State University’s women’s lacrosse coach was surprised when the driver suddenly pulled off Interstate 95.
> 
> Moments later, coach Pamella Jenkins and her team and staff were perplexed when a Liberty County, Georgia, sheriff’s deputy got on the bus. Liberty County is 28 miles southwest of Savannah.
> 
> The cop told the driver that the left lane was prohibited for buses and asked him to step outside.
> 
> What happened next stunned the 30 people on the bus, however.
> “We’re sitting on the bus waiting, and then one of my student athletes says, ‘They’re pulling our luggage off of the bus,’’’ Jenkins recalled in an interview Monday. “And so we all look over, and then we see a dog sniffing and going through our belongings, going through the bags as they’re coming off of the bus.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del. State Univ. president ‘incensed’ over Georgia police drug search of lacrosse team bus
> 
> 
> The women’s team was on its way home from playing games in Florida and Georgia when the bus was stopped. Officers ransacked their luggage but found nothing illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whyy.org



To the surprise of absolutely no one I am sure...


> Body camera footage contradicts sheriff's account of how deputies acted on Delaware State lacrosse bus
> 
> 
> In a public address, Liberty County Sheriff William Bowman said "no personal items on the bus or person(s) were searched." Footage shows otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com





> Body camera footage from Georgia deputies who stopped a Delaware State University women's lacrosse team bus late last month directly contradicts Tuesday statements by the sheriff who defended the stop.
> 
> In a public address, Liberty County Sheriff William Bowman said "no personal items on the bus or person(s) were searched" during the April 20 stop. But the bodycam footage, which Delaware Online/The (Wilmington) News Journal has obtained and made publicly available without editing, shows deputies rifling through players' backpacks and bags – something those on the bus have said for days.
> 
> Bowman also said the stop was not racial profiling because "before entering the motorcoach, deputies were not aware that this school was historically Black or aware of the race of the occupants due to the height of the vehicle and tint of the windows."





> In addition to contradicting Bowman's Tuesday statements, the video also raises questions about the legality of the traffic stop.
> 
> Jones is told by a deputy he was pulled over for driving in the far left of the three lanes. Jones, who said he was passing another vehicle, responds by saying he saw signs that said trucks couldn’t drive in the left lane but it doesn’t mention busses.
> 
> The deputy asks if the bus has air brakes – Jones said it does – and said any vehicle with six wheels and air brakes cannot travel in the left lane.
> 
> However, Georgia Code actually says the term “truck" means “any vehicle equipped with more than six wheels, except buses and motorcoaches.”





> Several minutes later, more deputies arrive, one of whom has a K-9 with him. Deputies claimed the K-9 alerted them to possible narcotics, which they said allowed them to search the bus and items on it.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> To the surprise of absolutely no one I am sure...



Even if the bus driver was going 100 MPH, how does that give them the right to search the belongings of the passengers? Let’s say they found something… The evidence wouldn’t be admissible in court since they had no probable cause on any of the passengers.

But I doubt anything bad will happen to these “good ol’ boys” at all. They will wait until the press furor dies down and then laugh about it years from now. The message that they don’t want black people in their county has been broadcast loud and clear. Mission accomplished.

PS - “Liberty” county?


----------



## JayMysteri0

And it escalates


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> “Liberty” county?




Consider the preamble to the Constitution, where it says "_… and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity …_" – a document which countenances and enshrines the institution of involuntary servitude in its original text. "Liberty" is one of them thangs like "Freedom", which are applied selectively. Some folks get more of that stuff than do others.


----------



## Yoused

Officer Stephen Flood drove his van into Hurricane Florence floodwaters, lost traction and ended up with it pinned to a guardrail. The two women in the back, seeking mental health treatment, were trapped, unable to escape as the water rose inside.









						A former deputy gets 18 years after 2 women drowned in a locked police van
					

A police van in South Carolina was swept away by floodwaters in the aftermath of Hurricane Florence, drowning two women who were trapped in a cage in the back.




					www.npr.org


----------



## fooferdoggie

a little different 
Bond set at $450K: Former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using taser on her 3 children, court documents say​








						Bond set at $450K: Former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using taser on her 3 children, court documents say
					

Bond has been set at $450,000 for a former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using a taser on all three of her children, court documents state.




					www.click2houston.com


----------



## fischersd

fooferdoggie said:


> a little different
> Bond set at $450K: Former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using taser on her 3 children, court documents say​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bond set at $450K: Former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using taser on her 3 children, court documents say
> 
> 
> Bond has been set at $450,000 for a former Precinct 4 deputy accused of using a taser on all three of her children, court documents state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com



Tasers can leave marks.  Those shock collars they sell for dogs though...   (and comes with a handy remote). I keep trying to get them to use them for the employees at work, but HR just won't budge.  *sigh*


----------



## Yoused

more taser fun, from February









						Florida man "cooked alive" after deputy's Taser ignites fuel at gas station, lawyers say
					

Surveillance video shows flames erupting near one of the gas pumps as deputies tried to take Jean Barreto into custody.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Remember this story from Atlanta? Cops drag innocent young black people out of their car, and tase them. It gets captured on video, then 2 cops got fired and they and others were charged with crimes for their misbehavior?









						6 Atlanta officers charged after video showed police pulling couple from car, using Taser on them
					

Six Atlanta police officers were charged Tuesday after dramatic video showed authorities pulling two young people from a car and shooting them with stun guns while they were stuck in traffic …




					ktla.com
				




Surprise, surprise: no police officer will even go to trial for their crimes. The DA is dropping it.









						Atlanta officers won't face charges from 2020 arrest of 2 college students
					

On bodycam footage, officers are shown confronting two young Black adults, Taniyah Pilgrim and Messiah Young, after the pair were out past curfew following protests over George Floyd's death.




					www.npr.org
				




Bonus: You might have missed it (the news isn’t mentioning it today), but in Feb 2021, but the fired cops got their jobs back.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356404489004208132/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1530545786668425218/


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's never a good time being caught this way, but after Uvalde...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533121411136593921/






The difference?  When Police & Medical fuck up, it can cost someone their life.  In the medical profession they can be held responsible & sued.  The police?  They get a vacation called "administrative leave" and go back to work after they declare themselves innocent of wrong doing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533871128900419586/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535263746561650691/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Welcome to America

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535719541015302144/


----------



## AG_PhamD

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's never a good time being caught this way, but after Uvalde...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533121411136593921/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference?  When Police & Medical fuck up, it can cost someone their life.  In the medical profession they can be held responsible & sued.  The police?  They get a vacation called "administrative leave" and go back to work after they declare themselves innocent of wrong doing.




While there are certainly a lot of horrific articles in this thread, I’m going to give this one a more nuanced take in terms of the lack of rescue, granted I’m not aware of the full circumstances leading up to this or the individuals involved.

I am very acquainted with the water- I swim about 10 miles per week, swam competitively for almost 2 decades, private coached swimming for a couple years in college, once upon a time I was a lifeguard + lifeguard trainer (plus beachfront certification), grew up on boats and had MOB training many many times, and just some trivia my father went to the USCG academy back in the day.

1) Rescuing people without the proper equipment is very difficult and extremely dangerous to all people involved. 
2) People that are combative while drowning (typically out of fear, but I suppose if they’re trying to avoid the police might also be applicable here) are even more dangerous. Ideally you’d have 2 rescuers in such a case to sandwich the person between two rescue devices. If you’re alone, typically it’s best to let the person flail around until they tire themselves out.
3) Swimming with clothes/shoes will wear you out a lot faster than you’d think. And most people vastly overestimate their swimming abilities relative to their actual skill. Plus clothes greatly restrict one’s range of motion.

I’m going to guess these police officers are not trained lifeguards or rescuers. That’s not typical police training. Why would we assume these officers are any better swimmers than the guy drowning? Swimming has a lot more to do with efficiency than brute strength. Even that point aside, jumping in after the guy would have been very dangerous given the likely state of the victim, the officers clothes and shoes, and absence of any type of rescue device or suitable improvised tool.

It’s also not exactly clear to me the arrangement of that promenade because of the camera angle- but  it looks to me like their is potentially a sea wall. If the ledge is even a couple feet above the water, especially if you can’t touch the ground in the water, it would be very difficult to extricate oneself, let alone an an exhausted or in capacitated victim. Even if there’s inclined cement under the water it may be too slippery to stand on. And even with the help of people on shore, pulling people vertically out the water is very difficult. And in an ideal situation you’d have equipment to facilitate that or you’d move them to a better spot (again, it looks like a sizable seawall in both directions).

It’s a very common phenomenon for someone to drown, someone unskilled goes to rescue them- and the rescuer either becomes distressed themselves or the original victim grabs onto the rescuer and drowns both of them.

In 2020 we had a truly horrific number of child-teen drownings in Massachusetts- at one point there were like 8 in a few weeks or something crazy. In one truly tragic situation, a young boy was drowning in a pond and a young police officer named Manny Familia went into save him. Both sadly ended up drowning. (Also worth noting his pension policy did not consider drowning a “line-of-duty death” and his wife wouldn’t get his full pension- but the community protested for that to be policy to be changed and it was).

Based on the reaction of the police, I suspect they were not aware that adults can drown in less than a minute or that this guy was even drowning to begin with. Surprisingly a lot of people don’t naturally recognize or immediately processes early signs of drowning. And even when it should be obvious they might assume it’s a joke.

So in terms of cops staying within the bounds of their knowledge and training jumping in after this guy could have resulted in an even worse outcome.

Just looking at that scene as someone who can swim miles comfortably I’m not sure I’d want to jump in their either without any rescue devices or a clear exit route. It can take a lot of energy to hold someone above water otherwise.

To be clear, in any scenario with professional rescuers (ie Coast Guard) if they deem  the situation is too dangerous to tge crew, they are under no obligation to save you. That said, the USCG has does some ballsy things. Same with firefighters.

It’s rather surprising and unfortunate that there were no life rings or other such flotation devices along that promenade given the design and it looking like a highly public area. 

The criticism I will make is that the officers should have had the situational awareness and elementary body language interpretation skills to see the man they were questioning was CLEARLY contemplating jumping over the railing. For quite some time too. I would have expected most cops to ask him to step away from railing and probably position one of themselves between him and the water. Every time I see multiple police question someone, they naturally seem to surround the person in a manner to prevent them from escaping or doing something stupid. Usually their distance gets closer to the subject the more concerned they get or they’ll back off to try and de-escalate. I would suspect that’s a SOP that wasn’t followed here.

I didn’t watch the whole video leading up and I’m not exactly clear what’s happening after he jumped in the water. But in terms of the lack of rescue, I don’t actually think the decision not to jump in is particularly unreasonable.

That’s not to say it’s not a terrible outcome. 

But to be clear, this is a very different scenario than Uvalde which is frankly inexcusable. Dealing with an armed gunman is well within the purview and training of the police, especially school shootings. And their is a clear policy of how to respond that was not remotely followed.


----------



## SuperMatt

AG_PhamD said:


> While there are certainly a lot of horrific articles in this thread, I’m going to give this one a more nuanced take in terms of the lack of rescue, granted I’m not aware of the full circumstances leading up to this or the individuals involved.
> 
> I am very acquainted with the water- I swim about 10 miles per week, swam competitively for almost 2 decades, private coached swimming for a couple years in college, once upon a time I was a lifeguard + lifeguard trainer (plus beachfront certification), grew up on boats and had MOB training many many times, and just some trivia my father went to the USCG academy back in the day.
> 
> 1) Rescuing people without the proper equipment is very difficult and extremely dangerous to all people involved.
> 2) People that are combative while drowning (typically out of fear, but I suppose if they’re trying to avoid the police might also be applicable here) are even more dangerous. Ideally you’d have 2 rescuers in such a case to sandwich the person between two rescue devices. If you’re alone, typically it’s best to let the person flail around until they tire themselves out.
> 3) Swimming with clothes/shoes will wear you out a lot faster than you’d think. And most people vastly overestimate their swimming abilities relative to their actual skill. Plus clothes greatly restrict one’s range of motion.
> 
> I’m going to guess these police officers are not trained lifeguards or rescuers. That’s not typical police training. Why would we assume these officers are any better swimmers than the guy drowning? Swimming has a lot more to do with efficiency than brute strength. Even that point aside, jumping in after the guy would have been very dangerous given the likely state of the victim, the officers clothes and shoes, and absence of any type of rescue device or suitable improvised tool.
> 
> It’s also not exactly clear to me the arrangement of that promenade because of the camera angle- but  it looks to me like their is potentially a sea wall. If the ledge is even a couple feet above the water, especially if you can’t touch the ground in the water, it would be very difficult to extricate oneself, let alone an an exhausted or in capacitated victim. Even if there’s inclined cement under the water it may be too slippery to stand on. And even with the help of people on shore, pulling people vertically out the water is very difficult. And in an ideal situation you’d have equipment to facilitate that or you’d move them to a better spot (again, it looks like a sizable seawall in both directions).
> 
> It’s a very common phenomenon for someone to drown, someone unskilled goes to rescue them- and the rescuer either becomes distressed themselves or the original victim grabs onto the rescuer and drowns both of them.
> 
> In 2020 we had a truly horrific number of child-teen drownings in Massachusetts- at one point there were like 8 in a few weeks or something crazy. In one truly tragic situation, a young boy was drowning in a pond and a young police officer named Manny Familia went into save him. Both sadly ended up drowning. (Also worth noting his pension policy did not consider drowning a “line-of-duty death” and his wife wouldn’t get his full pension- but the community protested for that to be policy to be changed and it was).
> 
> Based on the reaction of the police, I suspect they were not aware that adults can drown in less than a minute or that this guy was even drowning to begin with. Surprisingly a lot of people don’t naturally recognize or immediately processes early signs of drowning. And even when it should be obvious they might assume it’s a joke.
> 
> So in terms of cops staying within the bounds of their knowledge and training jumping in after this guy could have resulted in an even worse outcome.
> 
> Just looking at that scene as someone who can swim miles comfortably I’m not sure I’d want to jump in their either without any rescue devices or a clear exit route. It can take a lot of energy to hold someone above water otherwise.
> 
> To be clear, in any scenario with professional rescuers (ie Coast Guard) if they deem  the situation is too dangerous to tge crew, they are under no obligation to save you. That said, the USCG has does some ballsy things. Same with firefighters.
> 
> It’s rather surprising and unfortunate that there were no life rings or other such flotation devices along that promenade given the design and it looking like a highly public area.
> 
> The criticism I will make is that the officers should have had the situational awareness and elementary body language interpretation skills to see the man they were questioning was CLEARLY contemplating jumping over the railing. For quite some time too. I would have expected most cops to ask him to step away from railing and probably position one of themselves between him and the water. Every time I see multiple police question someone, they naturally seem to surround the person in a manner to prevent them from escaping or doing something stupid. Usually their distance gets closer to the subject the more concerned they get or they’ll back off to try and de-escalate. I would suspect that’s a SOP that wasn’t followed here.
> 
> I didn’t watch the whole video leading up and I’m not exactly clear what’s happening after he jumped in the water. But in terms of the lack of rescue, I don’t actually think the decision not to jump in is particularly unreasonable.
> 
> That’s not to say it’s not a terrible outcome.
> 
> But to be clear, this is a very different scenario than Uvalde which is frankly inexcusable. Dealing with an armed gunman is well within the purview and training of the police, especially school shootings. And their is a clear policy of how to respond that was not remotely followed.




I may have posted this story before, but I find it quite moving.



			https://wapo.st/3MSdTvI
		

(paywall removed)

A 16-year old kid saw 3 complete strangers drowning in a partially frozen pond, called 911, and instead of waiting for help to arrive, risked his own life to save them. And the police officer, answering the 911 call, who arrived at the tail end of the teenager’s rescues jumped into the freezing water without a second thought to pull the teenager and the 3rd little kid out.



> Anthony said he wouldn’t mind meeting the kids he saved someday.
> 
> “I don’t know them, but I’m happy they’re still here,” he said. “*There’s no way I could feel good about myself if I’d sat there on the bench and done nothing.*”




Just to show that courage and conscience still exist in our world.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537478249617539073/

$10 MILLION!!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537478249617539073/
> 
> $10 MILLION!!



And yesterday I heard an interview on the radio discussing Congress trying to deal with ongoing drug problems in America.

Basically, Democrats want to increase funding for addiction recovery programs, safe needle programs, emergency overdose drugs, etc. 

Republicans are against this because they think the solution should be tougher laws and more money for law enforcement.

Really? Do none of them remember the war on drugs? Drugs won! And we’ve got millions in prison on unreasonably long sentences for petty crimes with no effect on drug use. Because if people are addicted, it doesn’t matter how many users or dealers you lock up. The demand is there, and somebody will be desperate enough to take their chances with law enforcement.

Right-wingers like to use this quote from time to time: “The definition of insanity is repeatedly doing the same thing and expecting a different result.” They should think about it in relation to this issue.


----------



## SuperMatt

A family calls the police for help with their mentally ill family member… And the officer kills the man. The officer’s response? “Gonna lose my gun again.”









						'Gonna lose my gun again,' Idaho deputy said minutes after fatally shooting man in mental health crisis
					

A Clearwater County deputy involved in the incident has fired her service weapon twice in three years. She was cleared in the January shooting.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> And yesterday I heard an interview on the radio discussing Congress trying to deal with ongoing drug problems in America.
> 
> Basically, Democrats want to increase funding for addiction recovery programs, safe needle programs, emergency overdose drugs, etc.
> 
> Republicans are against this because they think the solution should be tougher laws and more money for law enforcement.
> 
> Really? Do none of them remember the war on drugs? Drugs won! And we’ve got millions in prison on unreasonably long sentences for petty crimes with no effect on drug use. Because if people are addicted, it doesn’t matter how many users or dealers you lock up. The demand is there, and somebody will be desperate enough to take their chances with law enforcement.
> 
> Right-wingers like to use this quote from time to time: “The definition of insanity is repeatedly doing the same thing and expecting a different result.” They should think about it in relation to this issue.



They have.  Long & hard.  And it's working as intended.  Remember the chorus in the other place about how the police aren't really here to protect you?  Remember how the police have had it drilled into THEIR heads that the most important thing is coming home safe?  Alongside the 80s "US Vs THEM" mentality, and the "warrior" culture cultivated by some leaders.  The last thing for some that embrace tougher laws & more law enforcement that is of any importance... is the people.

When hear this crowd talking about BLM, it was only riots & burning buildings.  When that crowd talks about 1/6 it was protestors.  The concern for property outweighs the concern for human lives.  Unless it's congressional property then it becomes souvenirs, but it's NOT to be confused with looting.   

_Digression:  To this day I am still *enraged* by the lack of fucking concern for those on the right, hand wringing about law & order, who block out the contractor who was killed on federal property during the BLM protests.  A Black federal contractor killed by a White supremacist in the hopes of starting a race war.  Instead BLM was only riots.  Jan 6th was "protests", that crowd actively attacked police / killed police, ...that crowd gets the same blinders used with that contractor.  Fuck them._

When it's a "war on drugs" targeted towards a specific people, greater force is needed & more prisons.  When it's a drug issue that is discovered to affect rural White Americans, it's something that needs to be met with compassion.  Everyone needs to have resources on hand to combat an overdose, until that one throwback that is still riding their law enforcement hard on says the quiet part out loud, "f them too".

None of this is intended to help people.  Sadly Uvalde will now be the default example of showing that.  It's about keeping a people & status quo in line.  It's about showing there is a force that has the tools to keep people in line.

The problem with the insanity line in that instance is that it forgets the accompanying big question.  "Do insane people know they're insane?"  Right wingers don't care because in the reality they want, there's a dedicated armed force created to protect them & their property from others.  And if that armed force won't do their job, they've got their own arms to protect themselves from the gov't.  The gov't they happily want to use against others.

Helping your fellow citizens is expensive.  For a group that wants an effective gov't used to keep others in line & take NO money out of their pockets, helping people doesn't work out for them.  That gov't can't have money to help keep the children alive that this crowd forces to be born.  It can't have money for the future in climate change.  It can't have money for the present and ever crumbling infrastructure.  None of this is intended by extreme republicans to help people.  At least not other people,


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> _To this day I am still *enraged* by the lack of fucking concern for those on the right, hand wringing about law & order, who block out the contractor who was killed on federal property during the BLM protests.  A Black federal contractor killed by a White supremacist in the hopes of starting a race war.  Instead BLM was only riots.  Jan 6th was "protests", that crowd actively attacked police / killed police, ...that crowd gets the same blinders used with that contractor.  Fuck them._




At least one Seattle Police officer was fired for attending. And he was very much not the only one. *The crowd*, in part, *was the police*.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> At least one Seattle Police officer was fired for attending. And he was very much not the only one. *The crowd*, in part, *was the police*.



Oh we know.



> Ex-NYPD officer guilty of assaulting police officer at US Capitol riot
> 
> 
> A former New York City police officer was convicted Monday of assaulting a Washington, DC, police officer during the January 6 riot at the US Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> U.S. Capitol Police investigating role of 35 officers during January 6 riot
> 
> 
> Thirty-five U.S. Capitol Police officers are being investigated for their actions during the Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol, and six have been suspended with pay, the police department said in a statement on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Counter - brutality?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537571249710256128/


----------



## AG_PhamD

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537478249617539073/
> 
> $10 MILLION!!




I’m curious, $10m since when? Just this year? Whether it’s this calendar year, past 1 year, or the past 10, $10m is a ridiculous amount of money for taxpayers to be spending on the police’s “mistakes”. 

And $300,000 seems awfully low for the police planting drugs on someone and potentially ruining their life and career. He should be civilly suing the cop(s) that did that to him as well. I can’t imagine the qualified immunity would applicable in such cases. (If it is, that’s insane).


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> I’m curious, $10m since when? Just this year? Whether it’s this calendar year, past 1 year, or the past 10, $10m is a ridiculous amount of money for taxpayers to be spending on the police’s “mistakes”.











> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/baltimore-approves-more-than-10-million-in-new-police-settlements/2020/11/18/cf0b1362-29e4-11eb-9b14-ad872157ebc9_story.html





> Umar Burley was in no celebratory mood Wednesday as Baltimore officials formally approved a historic settlement over police officers planting drugs on him in 2010.
> 
> Since his release from prison in 2017 after federal prosecutors cleared his name, Burley said he has struggled with post-traumatic stress, has been unable to work and struggled to obtain benefits. He wishes the city had done something to help him during the period while his case was winding through the courts, such as hiring him to clean city buildings.
> 
> “The only good thing about this I see is that I’m still living,” he said wearily in a phone interview.
> 
> *Burley’s remarks reveal the scars of police misconduct as the city’s Board of Estimates approved more than $10 million in new settlements related to the Gun Trace Task Force scandal.*
> 
> The city in recent weeks has settled 24 claims that were approved by the Board of Estimates, totaling more than $13 million. The cases included $1 million to a man who was shot by one of the Gun Trace Task Force officers in 2007 and $850,000 to a man who was shot by other officers in 2016. Both plaintiffs went to prison.
> 
> But the largest by far — almost $8 million — went to Burley and his friend Brent Matthews, who both went to federal prison for drugs that were planted in their vehicle in 2010. That amount eclipses the settlement paid to the family of Freddie Gray in 2015.
> 
> Burley was in his vehicle with Matthews as a passenger when Wayne Jenkins, Sean Suiter and a third officer tried to box in the car, saying they had seen a drug transaction. Burley, who says he did not know the men were officers, sped off and collided with another vehicle, killing 86-year-old Elbert Davis and injuring his 81-year-old wife.
> 
> The settlement includes the city taking responsibility for a civil judgment Burley owes to Davis’s family that was imposed in 2014 and has since grown with interest as it went unpaid.
> 
> Burley served seven years in prison after the 2010 drug-planting incident and also was convicted of manslaughter in state court, while Matthews served more than two years in prison.
> 
> Their attorney, Steve Silverman, said Burley was released with “nothing but the shirt on his back.” Burley described that experience: “Where do I go? What do I do for a living, for eating?”
> 
> He praised his attorneys for helping him while the litigation was pending.
> 
> “It’s a long time coming,” Burley said of the settlement.
> 
> Silverman lamented last week that it took “several unfavorable court rulings against the city of Baltimore to bend its arm,” but that attorneys handling the case were “pleased that the city has finally stepped up and negotiated a historic and impactful resolution of this litigation.”




I imagine in minutes one would discover that in 2020 a city ( perhaps Baltimore ) would have approved more than $10 million dollars in settlements for the past misdeeds of a city's police force.  A city that has been notorious in it's past for it's treatment ( whether with incarceration, living conditions, or even zoning of residences ) of it's PoC, especially for a very famous incident involving one Freddie Gray.

Well, I guess that's why we can ask others to answer questions.



> And $300,000 seems awfully low for the police planting drugs on someone and potentially ruining their life and career. He should be civilly suing the cop(s) that did that to him as well. I can’t imagine the qualified immunity would applicable in such cases. (If it is, that’s insane).




As fars as why the amount, I imagine that's between the victim's attorney's & city not for us to know.



> Young Moose wins $300K settlement from city of Baltimore in police harassment lawsuit
> 
> 
> A court has ruled that the city must pay Young Moose $300,000 based on evidence that a Baltimore cop planted drugs on him in a 2012 search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefader.com






> “In order to resolve this case, avoiding the expense, time, and uncertainties of further protracted litigation and the potential for an excess judgment, BPD and the city agreed to offer plaintiff a settlement payment of $300,000.00,” City Solicitor Jim Shea wrote in his memorandum to the spending board. According to _The Sun_, the city has already paid out more than $10 million to settle lawsuits against the GTTF.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The HORROR!

The realization some people get when they realize what it's like to be arrested.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538106310767566849/

When it's OTHERS the police are never rough or tough enough, when it's them... it's HORRIBLE!

Also, let's NOT forget why certain someone's were arrested in the first place.  Supposedly to start a RIOT at a Pride event minding it's own business states away!  One should be arrested for just being that much of a phobic asshole, let alone intending to cause terror!


----------



## AG_PhamD

JayMysteri0 said:


> I imagine in minutes one would discover that in 2020 a city ( perhaps Baltimore ) would have approved more than $10 million dollars in settlements for the past misdeeds of a city's police force.  A city that has been notorious in it's past for it's treatment ( whether with incarceration, living conditions, or even zoning of residences ) of it's PoC, especially for a very famous incident involving one Freddie Gray.
> 
> Well, I guess that's why we can ask others to answer questions.
> 
> 
> 
> As fars as why the amount, I imagine that's between the victim's attorney's & city not for us to know.




What I’m saying is it’s unacceptable that there is so much misconduct occurring that a $10m fund is necessary. It’s not clear to me how many incidents that has or is intended to address. 

The settlement to avoid the complication and costs of court makes sense, but I would think the victim could have been awarded a substantially higher amount by a jury. I would think a jury would be very sympathetic to a victim framed by a convicted corrupt cop. I suppose if the victim agreed to the settlement then must be reasonably satisfied, so be it. 

Good to see the cop that set him up is in jail for 18 years for a list of corrupt activities.


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> What I’m saying is it’s unacceptable that there is so much misconduct occurring that a $10m fund is necessary. It’s not clear to me how many incidents that has or is intended to address.
> 
> The settlement to avoid the complication and costs of court makes sense, but I would think the victim could have been awarded a substantially higher amount by a jury. I would think a jury would be very sympathetic to a victim framed by a convicted corrupt cop. I suppose if the victim agreed to the settlement then must be reasonably satisfied, so be it.
> 
> Good to see the cop that set him up is in jail for 18 years for a list of corrupt activities.



The GTTF has been notorious for awhile ( at least a decade ), as noted.  The Freddie Gray death made international headlines.  Baltimore and it's antics were kept in headlines with the last president having occasional spats ( a "disgusting rat and rodent infested mess" I believe was one such time ) with beloved elected officials there whenever he wanted to demonize another group of PoC.

Thinking it through if one has been incarcerated by the police planting drugs on you, the odds of your legal representation being so top notch you're eager to go court is slim.  The young man got out & got some compensation relatively quickly.  Would you as young man with your opportunities dwindling, life possibly at risk in jail, want to sit there contemplating a POSSIBLE bigger payout from a jury trial that you don't know how long lasts or might lose?


----------



## ronntaylor

AG_PhamD said:


> I’m curious, $10m since when? Just this year? Whether it’s this calendar year, past 1 year, or the past 10, $10m is a ridiculous amount of money for taxpayers to be spending on the police’s “mistakes”.



NYC pays out more than $200M a year due to NYPD suits. I think the last year of available info was $205M for 2020, and that was ~$20M lower than 2019. 2021 may, _may_ be lower due to the Pandemic. NYPD has paid out billions in the last few decades due to misconduct and stupidity of officers.


----------



## AG_PhamD

JayMysteri0 said:


> The GTTF has been notorious for awhile ( at least a decade ), as noted.  The Freddie Gray death made international headlines.  Baltimore and it's antics were kept in headlines with the last president having occasional spats ( a "disgusting rat and rodent infested mess" I believe was one such time ) with beloved elected officials there whenever he wanted to demonize another group of PoC.
> 
> Thinking it through if one has been incarcerated by the police planting drugs on you, the odds of your legal representation being so top notch you're eager to go court is slim.  The young man got out & got some compensation relatively quickly.  Would you as young man with your opportunities dwindling, life possibly at risk in jail, want to sit there contemplating a POSSIBLE bigger payout from a jury trial that you don't know how long lasts or might lose?




Yes, I remember the Freddie Gray incident. Absolutely atrocious. Even more so when you consider the cops involved weren’t prosecuted and were allowed to keep their jobs. I’m sure a even taxi driver would have been prosecuted under similar circumstances. 

Taking it to court of course is always a gamble. At the same time the state probably wouldn’t have settled had they thought they’d win. Between the planting of drugs, the effects on life and career, legal fees, negative publicity, the further negative publicity and humiliation of a potential loss, etc,  I would have argued for a much larger settlement. Especially considering lawyers probably took a chunk of the $300k. Regardless, better $300k than nothing and better than being falsely convicted for a crime not only you did not commit, but also one you were framed for. 



ronntaylor said:


> NYC pays out more than $200M a year due to NYPD suits. I think the last year of available info was $205M for 2020, and that was ~$20M lower than 2019. 2021 may, _may_ be lower due to the Pandemic. NYPD has paid out billions in the last few decades due to misconduct and stupidity of officers.



Wow. That’s absolutely insane… granted the NYPD serves a lot more people (8-9m + tourists vs 600k) and has an astronomically huge budget (well over $5B). 

Obviously police officers will make mistakes through negligence and misfortune, there will always be bad cops who abuse their power, etc, but $200 million a year in compensation seems a bit out of hand to me- meaning the amount of misconduct occuring. Victims of the police deserve every penny. 

There’s a lot of other jobs where mistakes simply cannot be tolerated- medicine, commercial airline pilots, people operating with nuclear or biohazardous materials, architects, bridge engineers, etc. 

The _entire_ state of New York has paid out about an average of _$700m per year_ in medical malpractice claims. How’s that for perspective? When you consider the narrow of margins error in many aspects of healthcare, a state population of 20m, etc $200m in compensation because of the police’s mistakes and misconduct seems absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Counter - brutality?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537571249710256128/



I was so happy to see this. We need a LOT more of this!

This is a good time to remember a couple facts about America (and Hawai’i)…

The only countries in the world with a higher incarceration rate than Hawai’i are El Salvador, Cuba, Rwanda and Turkmenistan… and America.

And what countries in the world have a higher incarceration rate than America?

None.









						Mass Incarceration: The Whole Pie 2022
					

The big picture on how many people are locked up in the United States and why




					www.prisonpolicy.org


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> Just to show that courage and conscience still exist in our world.




Terrific article  

I won't post my full swimmer CV  , but as someone who's been in/around/swimming/surfing various oceans for, ummm, a long while , I've pulled a number people in/out without a second thought, including a guy that got hit by a shark.

That cop was trying to make [the wrong] point and worried about getting his sweet little uniform wet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> Yes, I remember the Freddie Gray incident. Absolutely atrocious. Even more so when you consider the cops involved weren’t prosecuted and were allowed to keep their jobs. I’m sure a even taxi driver would have been prosecuted under similar circumstances.
> 
> Taking it to court of course is always a gamble. At the same time the state probably wouldn’t have settled had they thought they’d win. Between the planting of drugs, the effects on life and career, legal fees, negative publicity, the further negative publicity and humiliation of a potential loss, etc,  I would have argued for a much larger settlement. Especially considering lawyers probably took a chunk of the $300k. Regardless, better $300k than nothing and better than being falsely convicted for a crime not only you did not commit, but also one you were framed for.
> 
> 
> Wow. That’s absolutely insane… granted the NYPD serves a lot more people (8-9m + tourists vs 600k) and has an astronomically huge budget (well over $5B).
> 
> Obviously police officers will make mistakes through negligence and misfortune, there will always be bad cops who abuse their power, etc, but $200 million a year in compensation seems a bit out of hand to me- meaning the amount of misconduct occuring. Victims of the police deserve every penny.
> 
> There’s a lot of other jobs where mistakes simply cannot be tolerated- medicine, commercial airline pilots, people operating with nuclear or biohazardous materials, architects, bridge engineers, etc.
> 
> The _entire_ state of New York has paid out about an average of _$700m per year_ in medical malpractice claims. How’s that for perspective? When you consider the narrow of margins error in many aspects of healthcare, a state population of 20m, etc $200m in compensation because of the police’s mistakes and misconduct seems absolutely ludicrous.




Now, for bonus round consideration:

I have no idea if you recall the conversations here about "defund the police", which often involve redirecting funds to other ( STARS ) services + the profitable existence of "Brutality bonds" which are used to pay all those settlements the cities make when their police goes off course.  Imagine if we had police that didn't need to make settlements, that monies could go for those services mentioned in "defund the police".  Money no longer removed from police budgets, money earmarked from when police harm the public, would be used instead to help homeless, domestic abuse situations, etc.



That would be a perfect world.

Mutual funds being used to fund programs to ASSIST the police AND help people!






Yeah, I know I'm dreaming.  No questions needed.  It can't happen.  There's no profit in helping people, only in maintaining misery.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So.  For those that were at "the previous place", there was often this point raised "smirkingly" by the pro police crowd concerning the police has no duty to protect ( property they are all over that ) YOU.  As counter intuitive as that sounds, that point is actually based in reality.  A point that is raised whenever someone wants to fault the police for NOT doing their perceived duties.  It's the kind of bizarre point that the pro police crowd throws out, but I don't think understand further erodes trust in the police.  Then again for that crowd, anyone trusting the police to help are misunderstanding what that crowd thinks the police is really for.

So here's a long thread about where that point comes from.  It's maddening.

Due to format limitations I of course can't post the whole thread, but selected sections.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538360964172632065/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538360998133997569/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538361042295836677/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538361092761690112/

The end of the thread:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538539939163406339/

The whole thing:


> Thread by @Ring_Sheryl on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @Ring_Sheryl: You've probably heard On Here in the wake of Uvalde that cops have no legal duty to protect you. The case establishing that rule, though, is even worse than you think. This is a thread...…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threadreaderapp.com




Now, you have to understand the beauty of this shit fest & what it causes.  Because the very same pro police crowd that likes to use this as justification any time the police is called out for leaving someone hanging, is that it helps justify 2A.

After all if the police have no duty to protect you, even if the law says so, what are you supposed to do?

Of course!  Defend YOURSELF!!  GUNS!!

You have to appreciate an interpretation that protects police / law enforcement & places the onus of protection onto the citizenry, that could also be used by the police against the citizenry.    Just as intended.

America.



> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Castle Rock v. Gonzales - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> I won't post my full swimmer CV




Was going to make a vulgar comment but thought better of it. Just, you know, use protection, man.


----------



## SuperMatt

Police in Loveland, Colorado brutally assaulted a 14-year-old girl, tased her dad, and even attacked their dog.









						Arrest of Colorado 14-Year-Old Over a Slap Prompts Excessive-Force Suit
					

The lawsuit claims that a man and his 14-year-old daughter were arrested by officers who used excessive force during the encounter in 2020.




					www.nytimes.com
				



(paywall removed)



> The father of a teenage girl filed a lawsuit on Wednesday against three police officers in Loveland, Colo., who arrested her in 2020, saying the men used excessive force when they slammed the 14-year-old onto concrete, fired a Taser at him and choked the family’s Jack Russell terrier.
> 
> The Loveland Police Department officers had searched for the daughter, who is identified in the lawsuit only as S.S., after she slapped a boy in a Safeway supermarket parking lot because she believed he had been cheating on her with another girl, the lawsuit states. The boy, who denied that he cheated, declined to press charges, according to body camera footage of him speaking with the officers, which was released Wednesday by the family’s lawyer, Sarah Schielke.






> At the Safeway parking lot, Officers Wood and Dunlap were collecting witness statements and asking the boy to “fill out a form describing the slap,” the lawsuit states. On a form that asked the boy if the actions of S.S. caused him pain, he marked, “No.”
> 
> “It was the middle of the day and there was little else to do,” the lawsuit states, adding that the officers “*were bored.*”






> In recent years, the Loveland Police Department has faced several lawsuits that claimed officers used excessive force while making arrests, including on June 26, 2020, when a 73-year-old woman with dementia was thrown to the ground and pinned against a squad car, breaking a bone and dislocating her shoulder in the process. Last year, the city of Loveland paid a $3 million settlementto the woman, Karen Garner.


----------



## AG_PhamD

JayMysteri0 said:


> Now, for bonus round consideration:
> 
> I have no idea if you recall the conversations here about "defund the police", which often involve redirecting funds to other ( STARS ) services + the profitable existence of "Brutality bonds" which are used to pay all those settlements the cities make when their police goes off course.  Imagine if we had police that didn't need to make settlements, that monies could go for those services mentioned in "defund the police".  Money no longer removed from police budgets, money earmarked from when police harm the public, would be used instead to help homeless, domestic abuse situations, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a perfect world.
> 
> Mutual funds being used to fund programs to ASSIST the police AND help people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I'm dreaming.  No questions needed.  It can't happen.  There's no profit in helping people, only in maintaining misery.




I don’t believe I saw those conversations. But that’s basically my point, ideally there should be zero mistakes. Obviously that’s not possible, but when it comes to poor decision and intentional misconduct, none of that should be occurring. 

It seems like at least some officers and departments feel like they can play by their own rules and that they are immune to consequences. They need to have a much more active stake in their performance. 

While it’s great for Baltimore is compensating victims for inflicted harms, it appears to be the city footing the bill. I would guess in many of these cases the officer(s) involved with such wrongdoing were never fired or prosecuted. So where is the accountability for the people actually responsible for inflicting the damaged? Between some aspects of the law and the police unions, it seems like officers don’t necessarily have a stake in their own performance.


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t believe I saw those conversations. But that’s basically my point, ideally there should be zero mistakes. Obviously that’s not possible, but when it comes to poor decision and intentional misconduct, none of that should be occurring.
> 
> It seems like at least some officers and departments feel like they can play by their own rules and that they are immune to consequences. They need to have a much more active stake in their performance.
> 
> While it’s great for Baltimore is compensating victims for inflicted harms, it appears to be the city footing the bill. I would guess in many of these cases the officer(s) involved with such wrongdoing were never fired or prosecuted. So where is the accountability for the people actually responsible for inflicting the damaged? Between some aspects of the law and the police unions, it seems like officers don’t necessarily have a stake in their own performance.



Actually you have seen one of those conversations here & participated.

Just check this thread that you were a part of starting with page #3.

Starting from page 1 though you will see various points addressed that you've been curious about in the last few posts.  Things aren't possible because of very powerful police unions who will reject any accountability efforts outright.  Brutality bonds & qualified immunity effectively removing responsibility & instead causing an unplanned paid vacation aka for some as "administrative leave.  It isn't that officers don't have stakes, after all the could report the "bad apples" that make then ALL look bad.  Calls about officers performances often have to do with the poor performance of a few officers which can cause unnecessary interactions, false imprisonments, and even death.  Which means all officers are looked down upon wrongly.  Like what Uvalde's police department did for the conversation about the usefulness of police.



> A case for one aspect of "defunding the police"
> 
> 
> As some might know or seen in various threads here & there, there's a strong intentional misunderstanding of what defunding the police means.  So to help some, I thought I'd provide an example of what has happened when you involve the police, and not what's intended with some plans involving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Hmmm...  

1.  I wonder who this will target specifically more often?

2.  More justification for a stop?  As if more interactions with the police, will make things go better.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541450175973134340/


----------



## SuperMatt

With the mountain of  tossed out by the Supreme Court in the past week, most people (including myself) missed this turd of a ruling:









						Supreme Court Protects Police From Lawsuits Over Violating Miranda Rights
					

SCOTUS ruled officers are immune to civil lawsuits over Miranda violations because the warnings are not constitutional rights.




					www.essence.com
				




If a cop illegally obtains evidence against you by denying your Miranda rights, the Court ruled that you cannot sue them, even if that illegally-obtained evidence got used at trial and led to a conviction.

Because the police need MORE protection, and leading the world in incarceration rates is not something to be ashamed of, but something to be PROUD of!


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 1.  I wonder who this will target specifically more often?
> 
> 2.  More justification for a stop?  As if more interactions with the police, will make things go better.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541450175973134340/




If a law like this were to be diligently enforced in my suburban neighborhood, I would certainly not object. But this appears to be a glibertarian paradise where _kids will be kids_ (especially the 30-y/o ones) where freedom is king and the assholes rule over the reasonable folk.


----------



## Yoused

Farmington Hills is a suburb about 15 miles NW-ish of Detroit









						Police chief admits shooting practice targets are images of Black men, asks for forgiveness
					

The targets were discovered during a Boy Scout troop's recent tour of the Farmington Hills Police Department headquarters near Detroit.



					thegrio.com


----------



## Yoused

these paddy wagons don't need no stinking seat belts









						Video captures moment a Connecticut man was injured while in a police van. He may never walk again, lawyer says
					

A man in police custody slid headfirst into an interior wall of a transport van in the Connecticut city of New Haven on Father's Day, video released by the city shows -- an incident his family said Tuesday left him partially paralyzed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

I've mentioned before how things make police look bad...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542822588468150272/

THAT was NOT a good look for them.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pepper boys I like the ring of that.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Could be a misunderstanding, but again - this teen was the only minority in his group of friends.

This is what bothers me about conservatives who refuse to admit there is systemic racism; they can always excuse away any one act. But they refuse to see the pattern, like an alcoholic who thinks getting hammered once doesn’t mean they’re an alcoholic, but can’t understand how getting hammered everyday absolutely makes them one.

Either way, the cop was wrong and shouldn’t have done this.









						Chicago PD Officer Pins 14-Yr-Old Boy to Ground with Knee, Claims He Stole Bike
					

An off-duty Chicago PD officer knelt down on a 14-year-old boy of Puerto Rican descent ... all 'cause he thought the kid might've been involved in the theft of his own son's bike.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am really trying to wrap my frikkin' brain around this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544116324669988864/

YET...



> The Akron police shooting renews questions about officer training
> 
> 
> The sheer number of bullets fired by as many as eight officers has prompted renewed questions from politicians and activists who are criticizing what they view as excessive use of force by police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org






> Jayland Walker, a 25-year-old Black man who was unarmed at the time he was killed by police in Akron, Ohio, last week, was shot at least 60 times, authorities said over the weekend, when they released body camera footage of the shooting.
> 
> The sheer number of bullets that were fired by as many as eight officers involved in the shooting has prompted renewed questions from politicians and activists who are criticizing what they view as excessive use of force by police.
> 
> Law enforcement and experts in police law who have viewed body cam footage of the shooting say that the officers' response reflects standard police training.
> 
> "Officers are trained to shoot until the threat they perceive, and or reasonably believe is present, has ended," said Lance LoRusso, a lawyer who specializes in use-of-force cases.
> 
> But other experts warn that the U.S. police training lags behind other countries when it comes to addressing the psychological and physiological aspects of use-of force.




WTF?!!!

Is this going to become the new selling point for gun sales to minorities?  Carry guns the police are afraid of you and...  Wait.  NO.  They already use "fear for their lives" if PoC moves let alone owns a phone or wallet.  So that's the selling point to angry young White men?  Own lots of guns, and even the police will ASK YOU NICELY to comply?

WTF?!!!

MAKE THIS MAKE SENSE PLEASE!!!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am really trying to wrap my frikkin' brain around this...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544116324669988864/
> 
> YET...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!!!
> 
> Is this going to become the new selling point for gun sales to minorities?  Carry guns the police are afraid of you and...  Wait.  NO.  They already use "fear for their lives" if PoC moves let alone owns a phone or wallet.  So that's the selling point to angry young White men?  Own lots of guns, and even the police will ASK YOU NICELY to comply?
> 
> WTF?!!!
> 
> MAKE THIS MAKE SENSE PLEASE!!!



Don’t forget: after the video of the Akron shooting was made public, Akron declared a state of emergency because of protests. 

It’s only an emergency when an unarmed black man is shot by cops and people understandably get angry. An attempted coup by white power terrorists, led by the President of the United States? Nope not a state of emergency.

What a load of


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544477075838566402/

But if you're an armed White kid with a gun, after killing some people...


> Police very politely arrest Illinois mass shooter: "do me a favor, get down on your knees" | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> “Why yes, officer, that would appear to be a prudent course of action and I shall do so at once. I do hope a detour to Burger King is on the cards, if that is still de riguer for young mass m…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net




The disturbing thing about all this, is that mass shootings by someone ( often White ) is happening with the same frequency of the police gunning down an unarmed Black person, that we can now make comparisons because they happen so close to one another.   When mass shooters are treated with more respect than an unarmed Black person it sort of lays out where things stand.

How the fuck do you maintain your composure to not even muss the hair of a known armed mass shooter, but unload dozens of bullets into an unarmed man you *claim* fired A shot?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Tell me this doesn't sound familiar?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544592911421112321/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Jeez
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542621226883026947/

Is compassion a liability for some?  Is that what explains this kind of behavior?

Which online opened up a ton of crap about the police there.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545886053462073345/

This is what we refer to about "the cost" of when police make a mistake.  Article below, I recommend reading the WHOLE thing to understand the accusations leaped to in the Twitter post.



> APD: SWAT standoff ends with house fire, 14-year-old killed
> 
> 
> A 14-year-old boy is dead and a suspect is in custody after a SWAT situation ended with a house fire in southeast Albuquerque overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kob.com




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545887601713897472/


----------



## SuperMatt

A bit more about Jayland Walker...









						An Ohio city struggles to make sense of another fatal police shooting of a Black man
					

As Akron, Ohio, prepares for the funeral of Jayland Walker on Wednesday, the community is asking why a 25-year-old with no criminal record was shot dozens of times by officers.




					www.npr.org
				






> "All those bullets for a traffic violation," James says. "They shot him as many times as they shot up Bonnie and Clyde, and they robbed and killed across the country. I mean, I can't wrap my head around the why of it. The why so much."
> 
> It's left her struggling when she thinks about what she might one day have to tell her grandchildren.
> 
> "How do you tell children that when you go outside, because of something you have no control over, there are people who not only hate you enough to discriminate and hurt you, but some even want to kill you. How do you tell them that?" she says.
> 
> "And then how do you live with that each day knowing that at any given time, everything you've done and accomplished is stripped away from you and the only thing you are is a person of color. Or a person that other people hate for whatever reason. That's a hard conversation to have."



(“James” in the quote above is Norma James, a former assistant principal at the high school Jayland attended)


----------



## SuperMatt

3 wrongful convictions overturned... a couple decades later. Teenagers at the time (1999), they’re now in their 40s and have spent most of their lives in prison for a crime they didn’t commit.






						Brooklyn District Attorney Moves to Vacate Unjust Convictions of Three Defendants Who Confessed as Teenagers to Horrific Murder of Clerk Whose Token Booth was Set on Fire and Exploded – The Brooklyn District Attorney's Office
					






					www.brooklynda.org
				












						3 men cleared in 1995 killing of NYC subway token clerk
					

NEW YORK (AP) — After decades in prison, three men were cleared Friday in one of the most horrifying crimes of New York’s violent 1990s — the killing of a clerk who was set on fire in a subway toll…




					www.news10.com
				




Locking innocent teenagers up is brutal enough as it is, but of course there was physical brutality involved too:



> From their arrests on, Ellerbe and Malik maintained that they had been coerced into false confessions, with Malik saying that Detective Louis Scarcella had screamed at him and slammed his head into a locker. Scarcella testified that he cursed, pounded a table and was trying to scare the then 18-year-old Malik but didn’t beat him.




And the detective did this kind of crap regularly, with many of his convictions overturned years later... although for some reason NY still stands by many of them? WHY?



> Scarcella, who retired in 2000, has denied any wrongdoing. While more than a dozen convictions in his cases have been overturned, prosecutors have stood by scores of others.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another reminder of why some have trust issues with the police

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1547756019983323139/

WT Bloody F?!!


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> 3 wrongful convictions overturned... a couple decades later. Teenagers at the time (1999), they’re now in their 40s and have spent most of their lives in prison for a crime they didn’t commit.



I remember this case and how they were vilified. Didn't realize that Scarcella was involved in this case. Their attorneys (especially Ron Kuby) are on-point: the prosecutors are just as guilty and every one of their cases are tainted and should be reviewed.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Texas, where assaulting a kid at a little league game gets you banned from baseball but keeps you employed as a police sergeant








						Houston area officer kicked out of little league after assaulting kids but he's still a sergeant
					

On Saturday, in the greater Houston area of Texas, children played little league baseball. One such game between the 9-and-under Scorpions Baseball team and Prospects Baseball team ended with a Scorpions loss. It happens every weekend—one team wins and...




					www.dailykos.com


----------



## Joe

fooferdoggie said:


> Texas, where assaulting a kid at a little league game gets you banned from baseball but keeps you employed as a police sergeant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houston area officer kicked out of little league after assaulting kids but he's still a sergeant
> 
> 
> On Saturday, in the greater Houston area of Texas, children played little league baseball. One such game between the 9-and-under Scorpions Baseball team and Prospects Baseball team ended with a Scorpions loss. It happens every weekend—one team wins and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailykos.com




He was fired. 

His tshirt told you everything you needed to know about him when you watch the video.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> Texas, where assaulting a kid at a little league game gets you banned from baseball but keeps you employed as a police sergeant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houston area officer kicked out of little league after assaulting kids but he's still a sergeant
> 
> 
> On Saturday, in the greater Houston area of Texas, children played little league baseball. One such game between the 9-and-under Scorpions Baseball team and Prospects Baseball team ended with a Scorpions loss. It happens every weekend—one team wins and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailykos.com



I googled it and found a NY Post article. If you ever wondered how trashy they are, they interviewed God-knows how many people until they found one person who defended the guy. As if that action was defensible in any way. But the NY Post has to “back the blue” no matter what…



> However, a parent who knows Wendt came to his defense anonymously.
> 
> “We have known the Wendt family for two years and Kenny has always been a great husband, father, and coach. He spends an extraordinary amount of time in coaching and helping kids and their families both on and off the field,” the parent told KHOU.



You know you’re a winner when only one person will defend you, and they insist on hiding their identity.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Black man awaiting kidney transplant beaten by hospital security​








						Black man awaiting kidney transplant beaten by hospital security | New Pittsburgh Courier
					

Photo: Getty Images The daughter of a late Black kidney patient wants justice against the security guards who attacked and wrongly detained him, according to the St. Louis Post-Dispatch. The shocking incident begins with Hughie Robinson heading back to the Barnes-Jewish Hospital in St. Louis...




					newpittsburghcourier.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> We don't have access any longer to the history of some police department's abuses, with PRSI gone.  One PD that had such a history was the Aurora PD, the police that stopped & killed Elijah McClain.
> 
> From that point on, an eye was on the PD, which one would hope curb such behavior.  It didn't.
> 
> It continued.  It continues...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420857445061210115/




Things take time, but FFS



> Judge Finds Enough Evidence to Pursue Criminal Charges Against Elijah McClain’s Killers
> 
> 
> The defendants were previously indicted by a grand jury on a combined 32 counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> A judge has found evidence strong enough to push forward the cases against the officers who killed Elijah McClain, according to ABC News. Attorneys for the five men previously asked the judge to review the cases doubting there was enough evidence to pursue charges. Little did they know the outcome would not be in their favor.
> 
> Last year, a grand jury indicted Peter Cichuniec, Jeremy Cooper, Nathan Woodyard, Randy Roedema and Jason Rosenblatt on 32 counts in connection with McClain’s death, including manslaughter and criminally negligent homicide. In 2019, McClain died in police custody after Aurora officers placed him in a carotid control hold and paramedics gave him an overdose of ketamine as they tried to detain him. He surrendered and signaled that he couldn’t breathe, reports say.
> 
> Adams County District Court Judge Priscilla Loew said there was enough evidence for the cases to proceed.




A little more "FFS", by this unsurprising take



> The Aurora Police Association Board of Directors insisted the officers didn’t cause Elijah’s death and the “overreaction” to the case damaged the police department, according to a statement via ABC. After seeing the body camera footage of the incident, our reactions are justified. Reports say the five defendants are expected to be arraigned Aug. 12.




No.  The Aurora Police Dept "damaged" the police department, or are we forgetting this shit?



> Aurora police officers fired for photos taken at Elijah McClain memorial site lose appeals to rejoin department
> 
> 
> The three Aurora police officers fired for taking or laughing at mocking selfies at a memorial site for Elijah McClain will not rejoin the department after losing their appeals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denverpost.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

What?!  



> What is SplatRball?
> 
> The Splat R Ball SRB400 is a *battery powered water gel gun* that comes with a 400 round magazine. Set it in Semi-Auto or Full Auto mode and start the fun!





> https://www.amazon.com/SPLATRBALL-Rechargeable-Battery-Powered-Electric/dp/B08MJJGNK5




Got it?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550492292930277378/



> New York City correction officer charged in murder of teen allegedly in possession of 'bead blaster'
> 
> 
> A New York City correction officer has been charged with the murder of an 18-year-old man in the Bronx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com





> BRONX (WABC) -- A New York City correction officer has been charged with the murder of an 18-year-old man in the Bronx.
> 
> Police say 45-year-old Dion Middleton shot Raymond Chaluisant on the Cross Bronx Expressway Thursday morning.
> 
> The teen was in the passenger seat of a car. His mother said she couldn't believe her son's life ended in such a manner.
> 
> "The kids were playing with water guns," she said. "They were playing with water guns. Somebody killed them."
> 
> Police found a so-called "bead blaster" in the vehicle, which shoots gel water beads propelled by a spring-loaded air pump.
> 
> Their design classifies them as an air rifle, and they are illegal in the city.




So, this is a toy sold commercially as a water gun type, so is classified illegal in the city.  Want to guess how many probably know that?

NOW, the really FUCKED up part of this, as if it could get FUCKED UP even more.



> Police are looking into whether Chaluisant pointed the weapon in any way, possibly during a neighborhood game with friends, prompting the suspected shooter, who was off duty, to open fire.
> 
> Chaluisant was shot in the face.
> 
> "Everybody loved him," one man in the neighborhood said. "He loved his family. Everything about the kid, he was a sweet kid."
> 
> *Authorities also say Middleton failed to report the incident and showed up at work as normal.
> 
> He was arrested at the firing range where he works later in the day after police recovered surveillance video of the shooting and tracked him down.*
> 
> Middleton has been a correction officer since 2003.
> 
> Those who knew the victim say that because of the suspect's job, they wonder if any real justice will come.
> 
> "They're going to go easy on him, that's what they always do," the neighborhood man said. "They hold their kind down. When they're wrong, they wipe it under the bridge. This is going to be another senseless murder. Nothing is going to get solved.
> 
> In addition, a traffic agent was shot with an object Thursday in the Bronx.
> 
> It was initially reported as a BB gun shooting, but now it is being considered as a possible bead blaster shooting.




Now for the usual speak we've come to expect in these situations



> Correction Officers' Benevolent Association President Benny Boscio said the officer "fired a single shot in a situation where he felt his life was in immediate danger, particularly after feeling something hit his back."
> 
> "The Correction Officers' Benevolent Association extends our deepest condolences to the family of Raymond Chaluisant, as they grieve the tragic loss of their loved one during this painful time," he said in a statement. "While this incident remains under investigation, we are aware that the media has reported a number of things which are not based in facts. Our officer fired a single shot in a situation where he felt his life was in immediate danger, particularly after feeling something hit his back. We are also aware that a NYPD Traffic Agent had also reported being hit with pellets in the same vicinity an hour beforehand. Toy guns no longer resemble toys, as the images of this water pistol demonstrate and they remain an ongoing threat to public safety. We will provide Officer Middleton with the best possible representation to ensure that his legal rights are protected."
> 
> The NYPD also tweeted a warning about bead blasters.




The "fear for my life" is the always go to crutch, but I have to ask is any assessment of the situation ever needed?  If an officer can turn to fire a gun accurately enough to kill, should they also assess be assessing their surroundings to make sure no one else is endangered?  Oh my wait may bad, I keep forgetting the most important part of that defense.  "Fear for MY life".  There is a reason that toy makers started making their guns a certain way.  Anyone guess what that way is and why?






Because our country has to fetishize guns, we have toy guns.  Toy guns made to look like toy guns for a reason.  So kids don't get shot for having a toy gun, by someone supposedly trained with a real gun. 

But hey, no gun problem here.  We've got good guys with guns, even trained ones, to professionally assess the situation and prevent anything worse happening.  Those professionals will then report what happened to the proper authorities, so things are handled-

Fuck the sarcasm.

Fuck all of this.


----------



## SuperMatt

Another video of police beating a teenager in Illinois…





A brown-skinned Muslim teenager…









						Oak Lawn chief defends officers after viral video shows beating of teen during arrest
					

Police say the 17-year-old had an illegal firearm when he took off on foot; a bystander says the teen did not appear to resist.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				




And of course, it was during a BS traffic stop:



> The 17-year-old driver of the car told the Sun-Times he was ticketed for having a cracked windshield, displaying his license plate on the dashboard instead of the front bumper and having too many passengers in the car since he is under 18.




Or If you want the cops’ BS reason for their activity:



> Vittorio said officers smelled marijuana smoke coming from the vehicle and followed it as it made a U-turn into the lot.



Ah yes, the famous “I smelled marijuana smoke” story. #1 pretense in the book.

The cops claim the kid had a gun, but it’s not visible in the video. Those cops don’t have body cameras either.



> The teen remains hospitalized and suffered fractures to his face, skull and pelvis and has swelling of his brain, they said.




Oh and the cops aren’t even suspended and are being protected by the police leadership.


----------



## JayMysteri0

How our system has to work now, since an AG can be the police's best friend when it comes to oversight

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555387616224284675/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555231857469296640/



> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nymag.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555239210898132992/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555333262138040322/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555243765920837632/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1555243320003252225/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> How our system has to work now, since an AG can be the police's best friend when it comes to oversight



This story just gets better and better (for certain definitions of "better").


Spoiler: scuse me a sec



_*FUCK*_​


*In the years since the police killing of Breonna Taylor, the 26-year-old woman who was fatally shot after a raid on her Louisville, Kentucky, home, questions about the origin of the search warrant have dominated conversations. Now, the community is learning that it wasn’t how the warrant was carried out, but why it was issued in the first place.

(3 officers) falsified information to get the warrant, alleging that Taylor was receiving illegal packages at the residence, despite allegedly knowing that information was false, The Washington Post reports. They are also being accused of covering up their activity along with the police department being connected to The Elliott Avenue Project, according to WLKY.

Since the start of the project, the city of Louisville has acquired and gained control of several properties in the area, including 2424 Elliott Ave., which was once the home of Taylor and her ex-boyfriend Jamarcus Glover.

After Taylor’s death, the city was quick to secure Glover’s rented home and got quite the deal for it, too. According to Wave, the city bought the home for $1. The estimated home value was more than $17,000.

And the city’s pending acquisitions in the area skyrocketed after they secured Glover’s home. As of July 2020, just a few months after Tayler’s killing, the project document stated that they had “succeeded in gaining control of 26 properties, with an additional 11 pending acquisitions” in the area.*​
In other words, her death was in service of gentrification


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> This story just gets better and better (for certain definitions of "better").
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scuse me a sec
> 
> 
> 
> _*FUCK*_​
> 
> 
> *In the years since the police killing of Breonna Taylor, the 26-year-old woman who was fatally shot after a raid on her Louisville, Kentucky, home, questions about the origin of the search warrant have dominated conversations. Now, the community is learning that it wasn’t how the warrant was carried out, but why it was issued in the first place.*​​*(3 officers) falsified information to get the warrant, alleging that Taylor was receiving illegal packages at the residence, despite allegedly knowing that information was false, The Washington Post reports. They are also being accused of covering up their activity along with the police department being connected to The Elliott Avenue Project, according to WLKY.*​​*Since the start of the project, the city of Louisville has acquired and gained control of several properties in the area, including 2424 Elliott Ave., which was once the home of Taylor and her ex-boyfriend Jamarcus Glover.*​​*After Taylor’s death, the city was quick to secure Glover’s rented home and got quite the deal for it, too. According to Wave, the city bought the home for $1. The estimated home value was more than $17,000.*​​*And the city’s pending acquisitions in the area skyrocketed after they secured Glover’s home. As of July 2020, just a few months after Tayler’s killing, the project document stated that they had “succeeded in gaining control of 26 properties, with an additional 11 pending acquisitions” in the area.*​
> In other words, her death was in service of gentrification



At the other place we did several deep dives into this, based on a series of videos from VICE.





_Dated Aug 1, 2020_


----------



## Eric

JFC


Enough said. from
      WhitePeopleTwitter









						Black man left paralyzed after Texas police allegedly slam him on to concrete
					

Civil rights activists and Christopher Shaw’s lawyers are demanding justice after he was severely injured while in police custody in 2021




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eric

*NSFW*
And then this, they're like rabid dogs out of control.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1559639197568233472/


----------



## fooferdoggie

Eric said:


> JFC
> 
> 
> Enough said. from
> WhitePeopleTwitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black man left paralyzed after Texas police allegedly slam him on to concrete
> 
> 
> Civil rights activists and Christopher Shaw’s lawyers are demanding justice after he was severely injured while in police custody in 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



its Texas so nothing will happen.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> its Texas so nothing will happen.



How about Mulberry, Arkansas?

This is just sad to watch.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1561436191895035904/


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> How about Mulberry, Arkansas?
> 
> This is just sad to watch.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1561436191895035904/



And, of course, the officer on top points at the person recording as if to say "_We're coming for you next!_"


----------



## GermanSuplex

Could not have said it better myself. “Yield and comply” only applies to minorities physically yielding to police. It doesn’t seem to apply from these same GOP political folks when they refuse to comply.

As Melber said, _“some right-wing leaders clearly view the police as one side-muscle for a supremacist system.”_

He then ties it together nicely and said two things are - oddly - true at once. If the unarmed people of color were treated with the same restraint and caution that people like Trump and Graham are treated with, maybe they’d still be alive.

And If the courts clamped down on non-compliant people with the same fervor on-the-ground law enforcement treat (subjectively viewed) non-compliant people of color with physical force, maybe they’d clean up their acts.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> How about Mulberry, Arkansas?
> 
> This is just sad to watch.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1561436191895035904/




The officers in question have been suspended









						3 Arkansas officers suspended after video captures beating
					

MULBERRY, Ark. (AP) — Federal authorities said Monday they have started a civil rights investigation following the suspension of three Arkansas law enforcement officers after a video posted on social media  showed two of them beating a man while a third officer held him on the ground.




					apnews.com
				




*Crawford County Sheriff Jimmy Damante said before Worcester was arrested, an officer asked if he had any weapons on him, and he handed one over to the officer. Damante didn’t specify what type of weapon. “They were about to take him into custody because of part of their investigation on the scene — that’s when he became violent,” Damante said.*​
Yeah, um, hey coppers, you guys just need to stop talking, because the more you do, the less we are believing you. (Granted, we have no footage of the before part, but trusting the word of the police has become increasingly difficult.)


----------



## Yoused

Rapper Afroman has his place tossed by police, because.









						Afroman's Home Raided by Cops in Ohio, Says He Needs Ben Crump
					

Afroman's weekend was capped off by a lot of police activity -- his house was raided by law enforcement ... who were apparently on a drug hunt, and came in guns drawn.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

no clue why they did this.​Cellphone video shows MDPD officers blocking pregnant woman from entering emergency room in Doral​








						Cellphone video shows MDPD officers blocking pregnant woman from entering emergency room in Doral
					

DORAL, FLA. (WSVN) - A husband who was driving his pregnant wife to the hospital said two Miami-Dade Police officers refused to get out of...




					wsvn.com


----------



## fischersd

It's simple - many people got into law enforcement because they're bullies by nature.  They love having the ability to impose their will on people at their whim.

All police forces around the world should be subjecting every officer to psychological assessment - all of the bullies either need to be treated (and removed from service while they are) or forced into early retirement / termination.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Judge vacates conviction of a man who did 36 years for a rape he didn't commit after finding the prosecution withheld key pieces of evidence like the fact that the eyewitness was bogus and blood and semen at the scene didn't match the defendant









						Judge Angered by Hidden Evidence in Wrongful Conviction of Louisiana Man
					

Sullivan Walter, 53, has been exonerated from a 36-year-old conviction in a home-invasion rape he did not commit in 1986, according to The Associated Press. Judge Darryl Derbigny was angered, finding that the evidence that could’ve cleared Walter’s name never made it to the jury. Walter spent...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

watering plants while black.
even if he was not authorized how is this an arresting issue
Police Arrest Black Pastor For Watering Neighbors’ Flowers, Bodycam Footage Shows​








						Police Arrest Black Pastor For Watering Neighbors’ Flowers, Bodycam Footage Shows
					

Pastor Michael Jennings said he is considering filing a racial discrimination lawsuit against Alabama's Childersburg Police Department.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## ronntaylor

fooferdoggie said:


> watering plants while black.
> even if he was not authorized how is this an arresting issue
> Police Arrest Black Pastor For Watering Neighbors’ Flowers, Bodycam Footage Shows​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police Arrest Black Pastor For Watering Neighbors’ Flowers, Bodycam Footage Shows
> 
> 
> Pastor Michael Jennings said he is considering filing a racial discrimination lawsuit against Alabama's Childersburg Police Department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Finally watched the video minutes ago. It's extremely infuriating. Then the cops have a white woman vouch for him. The pastor and former police officer told them "It's already a lawsuit." Watering While Black. Never thought I'd see that. Makes me cautious of watering plants in my own back area when my in-laws are away. I like how newer neighbors already look at me when I pluck certain items from the back and side gardens when my mother in-law can't reach them.


----------



## ronntaylor

The fact that the pastor identified himself, stated that he lives across the street. And still they arrested him after escalating the situation. And hearing from the woman that initially called the police. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1565008607082594305/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-NYPD officer guilty of assaulting police officer at US Capitol riot
> 
> 
> A former New York City police officer was convicted Monday of assaulting a Washington, DC, police officer during the January 6 riot at the US Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
Click to expand...



Justice-ish,









						Former NYPD officer gets 10 years in longest U.S. Capitol attack sentence
					

Former New York City police officer Thomas Webster, who assaulted police in the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol, was sentenced on Thursday to 10 years in prison, the longest sentence yet handed down in a case related to the attack.




					www.reuters.com
				




the Blue Line only goes so far.


----------



## AG_PhamD

This video has been making the rounds. Most relevant part of the incident begins at 15:00. 






You know it’s a bad shoot when the cop immediately holsters his gun after shooting the victim. Absolutely a disgraceful example of policing.


----------



## Decalogue

Policing seems broken in so many places by bad cops and corruption. They act above the law because they think they are the law. They are not far off. They set the law and when to enforce it. They are either ex-military or act like they are members of a military branch oftentimes. It really seems like you have to be some expletive as a requirement to qualify at least with most encounters I have had. I have spent time around cops due to work and family and occasions requiring law enforcement. I have been threatened by cops for not giving them free stuff on their time off duty. They really have it in their heads these bad cops. Too many of them. Minority or not. It doesn’t seem to make a difference.

Their should be stricter character, education, community recommendations and volunteer requirements, as well as a federal system of affirmative action to balance out representation or something. Something to avoid creating these scenarios  all over social media. This is modern day policing. And it happens way too often. Police brutality seems to be the status quo in even the simplest of actions from my personal experience. They are trained to shoot if they THINK you have a gun. Reach for your wallet to get your id when they ask you for it and you might get shot. Even if you announce it and have both hands on the dash or wheel however instructed. It just takes a stupid or trigger quick cop to miscommunicate misunderstand or mess up. It’s understandable they get scared because almost all their interactions are negative situations involving a possible crime, or should be anyway. Sometimes they just like to mess with you, tailing you, and sometimes especially cops in training will use people as practice, pulling you over, saying something was strange.

I have a relative who let a drunk driver go because he was a celebrity MMA fighter. He shook his head telling the story like the fighter was the only one who did something stupid. SMH.

Add IQ reuirement. And too many don’t know the laws they are supposed to enforce or ignore it because of their personal opinion even if it is their job. They take sides based on biases and you have to get their badge number, etc. Shouldn’t have to record everything everywhere you go but dealings with cops seem to always need a camera on. Don’t trust theirs to be. Though it will probably be held against you if you have your camera out. Do it anyway.

Then post it on social media.


----------



## Decalogue

Police just being police here.


----------



## ronntaylor

Decalogue said:


> Shouldn’t have to record everything everywhere you go but dealings with cops seem to always need a camera on. Don’t trust theirs to be. Though it will probably be held against you if you have your camera out. Do it anyway.



Unfortunately we're at the point that one has to wear their own body cam as protection. Although LE gets off despite video evidence in plenty of cases. It's the interpretation of the video that counts. Especially when LE opts for a bench trial. Too many judges are biased towards LE, evidence be damned. Too often the only thing citizens (or their survivors) can hope for is civil litigation. Which ultimately harms the average tax payer in the long run.


----------



## Yoused

Plaquemines parish deputies beat the crap out of a 12-year-old for riding his dirtbike in the street. At 5'4, he was taller than some of the officers, yeah, that is the story and they are  sticking to it.

(The motorized toys like quads and dirtbikes, I genuinely despise those things, and there was a bevy of youthful mischief afoot in this story, but the violence part was definitely out of line.)


----------



## fooferdoggie

Off-Duty Atlanta Cop Allegedly Used Racist Slurs, Pointed Gun At Black Family​








						Off-Duty Atlanta Cop Allegedly Used Racist Slurs, Pointed Gun At Black Family
					

The police officer, who resigned in July, faces multiple felony charges due to the encounter in May.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

In what only seems like the pilot of a darker. grittier reboot of "Justified", a West Virginia man is shot dead by two plainclothes members of a fugitive retrieval task force as he was leaving his father's funeral

CHARLESTON, W.Va. (AP) — Jason Arnie Owens helped carry his father’s casket to the hearse, then turned to embrace a relative. He never made it to the cemetery.

As mourners gathered outside a northern West Virginia funeral home on Aug. 24, two plainclothes officers with a fugitive warrant swooped in from separate vehicles, called Owens' name and shot him dead, spattering his 18-year-old son's shirt with blood as horrified loved ones looked.

"There was no warning whatsoever,” family friend Cassandra Whitecotton said.

In the blink of an eye, stunned friends and family already mourning one member lost another. Now, they want answers — not just why Owens was shot but why the encounter happened the way it did.

Law enforcement officials aren't explaining much right now, citing an ongoing investigation. Owens, 37, was wanted on a fugitive warrant, but the U.S. Marshals Service hasn't said what it was for. The agency also said in a statement that he had a gun when members of a fugitive task force approached. Multiple witnesses contend that's not true.









						Family wants answers after pallbearer killed by officers
					

Jason Arnie Owens helped carry his father’s casket to the hearse, then turned to embrace a relative.  As mourners gathered outside a northern West Virginia funeral home on Aug. 24, two plainclothes officers with a fugitive warrant swooped in from separate vehicles, called Owens' name and shot...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Yoused

Florida officer was fired for behaving like a police officer, trying to get a tip (in) from a handcuffed 17-y/o girl.


----------



## Yoused

There was a struggle, and then someone got shot. The offending weapon sat holstered the whole time. Milwaukee PD uses the Sig Sauer P320, which has a tendency to go off. Not sure why any PD would favor a gun that is known to _just go off_.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ichael Jennings, a Black pastor who was arrested in May while watering his out-of-town neighbor's plants, per their request, filed a federal lawsuit against three Alabama police officers and the city of Childersburg Friday. The lawsuit alleges that the arrest resulted in a loss of constitutional rights, emotional distress and PTSD for Jennings.

"What they did that day was impunity, thinking there'd be no action taken against them," Jennings said of the officers who arrested him, in a press conference Saturday. "I felt dehumanized. I felt little. I felt helpless. And it hurt me."

In the lawsuit, Jennings' attorney claims that Childersburg police officers Christopher Smith and Justin Gable, along with Sgt. Jeremy Brooks, violated his Fourth Amendment rights and engaged in conduct that was "willfully, maliciously, in bad faith, and in reckless disregard of Pastor Jennings'" rights.



			Black pastor arrested while watering neighbor's flowers files lawsuit


----------



## fooferdoggie

Fired Cop in ‘Rural’ Texas Accused of Murdering Unarmed Black Man Is Acquitted by All-White Jury, Lawyer Says​There was no dispute that *Shaun Lucas* shot and killed 31-year-old *Jonathan Price* outside a convenience store in October 2020, but the question for Hunt County jurors was whether his actions that night were reasonable.








						Fired Cop in 'Rural' Texas Accused of Murdering Unarmed Black Man Is Acquitted by All-White Jury, Lawyer Says
					

A 24-year-old former small town Texas police officer accused of murdering an unarmed Black man in 2020 was acquitted by an all-white jury.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## Yoused

47 Alameda County Sheriff deputies get unsatisfactory on psych evaluations; relieved of duties
					

A total of 47 Alameda County Sheriff's deputies were told on Friday that they were relieved of their law enforcement duties because they received unsatisfactory results on their psychological examinations dating back to 2016, KTVU has learned.




					www.ktvu.com
				




For those needing a geography lesson, Oakand is in northern Alameda county – but, sheriff's deputies are _mostly_ tasked operating outside cities, which have their own PDs.


----------



## Yoused

Next time someone you are close to is having an emotional/mental crisis, just shoot them yourself – it will save everyone a lot of trouble



			Detroit police fire 38 shots in 3 seconds, killing Black man
		


and there will be far fewer casings to pick up


----------



## fooferdoggie

Florida deputies may be in hot water after a video went viral of them arresting a man who said he was legally blind for seemingly nothing, with Columbia County Sheriff Mark Hunter conceding Monday that he was “troubled” by the footage.

The video, obtained and posted on YouTube by the man arrested in the incident, shows two deputies placing James “Jim” Hodges in handcuffs for refusing to identify himself. The 61-year-old repeatedly attests that he owes the cops nothing because he hadn’t committed a crime.








						Viral Video of Blind Man’s Arrest Sparks Probe of Florida Deputies
					

The Columbia County sheriff is “troubled” by the video, a spokesperson said Monday.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

fooferdoggie said:


> Florida deputies may be in hot water after a video went viral of them arresting a man who said he was legally blind for seemingly nothing, with Columbia County Sheriff Mark Hunter conceding Monday that he was “troubled” by the footage.
> 
> The video, obtained and posted on YouTube by the man arrested in the incident, shows two deputies placing James “Jim” Hodges in handcuffs for refusing to identify himself. The 61-year-old repeatedly attests that he owes the cops nothing because he hadn’t committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral Video of Blind Man’s Arrest Sparks Probe of Florida Deputies
> 
> 
> The Columbia County sheriff is “troubled” by the video, a spokesperson said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com




Once they saw it was a walking stick, about two seconds into the initial confrontation, why was that not it? They suspected it could be a gun, it wasn’t, is there more to the story or do these two just have that problematic ego thing going on? I’m convinced that’s what killed George Floyd, the insistence of the officers to show they were in charge and don’t have to do anything, and by virtue of how they are are immune to wrongdoing. It was the people on the sidelines pointing out their mistakes that made them double-down.

It’s that same entitled cop attitude that is bleeding over into anything.

On a lighter note, I’ve been watching a lot of vids of DUI arrests on YouTube, including some where they arrest sherrifs and their own teammates, and they’re always professional (well, in the ones I’m referencinf they do the right thing, at least). And in the cases where it’s non-LEO folks, they have great patience, regardless of color, age, disrespect shown, etc.

These egomaniacs are doing a great disservice to the professional cops out there.


----------



## fooferdoggie

why would it have mattered if it was a gun anyway its Florida.


----------



## Yoused

GermanSuplex said:


> Once they saw it was a walking stick, about two seconds into the initial confrontation, why was that not it?




Because he failed to bow and kow-tow to them. Once they start talking to you, you damn well better assent to lick their backside or they will escalate the situation. Modern policing is now about making a given situation as bad as the police can, then making it worse – the opposite of what one or two of us believed it ought to be, but, I guess times change.


----------



## ronntaylor

I remember the outrage this case caused. Video evidence and a judge throwing doubt on the officer's testimony in open court. And still no prosecution of corrupt policing. Hope the Feds do something. Finally!









						Feds Investigating Drug-Planting Allegations Involving NYPD Officers
					

The allegations had previously been dismissed by the NYPD and the Staten Island District Attorney’s Office despite explosive video footage from two separate car stops in Staten Island in 2018.




					www.thecity.nyc
				






> Erickson and Pastran’s conduct first came under scrutiny in late 2018 when a Staten Island judge abruptly halted Erickson’s testimony in a marijuana possession case against Lasou Kuyateh, and prosecutors advised Erickson that he may need to seek counsel, as The New York Times previously reported.
> 
> In that case, Erickson had sworn on the stand that he found a marijuana cigarette on the backseat floor of the car Kuyateh was in. But body camera footage contradicted his testimony.
> 
> The video footage of the beginning of the search appears to show no marijuana on the car’s rear floor. In the footage, Erickson can be heard telling Pastran, “We have to find something. You know what I mean?” Then Erickson’s camera cuts off.
> 
> Subsequently, it turns back on, and he can be seen picking up a marijuana cigarette and announcing his alleged finding, despite his partner’s previous declarations that he did not see anything.
> 
> Kuyateh spent two weeks in jail before getting out on bail. He refused a plea deal and sued the city after his charges were dropped, winning a $326,000 settlement.


----------



## Yoused

Apropos to that,









						Rogue Cop Gave Out DUIs Like Candy—and Sent Lives Into Chaos
					

Their blood tests came back clean. By then, it was too late.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Numerous people he wrote DUIs on had BACs of 0.0 – they were stone cold sober – yet one of them spent the better part of a year in jail and most of them had problems such as fall upon drunk drivers. He quit the force, so he is pretty darn hard to get at. Or to keep from getting work in some other PD.


----------



## fooferdoggie

That pic you took displaying bloody knuckles and grinning ear to ear just after beating the crap out of a homeless army vet probably isn't going to "play" well during the trial of that police brutality lawsuit he filed against you, officer









						Cop Smiles after Violently Beating Homeless Army Vet
					

Attorneys for Dalvin Gadson, a 29-year-old veteran, are calling for an investigation following the release of a photo of Gadson’s bloodied face after he was beaten by police officers. According to a Newsone report, the cops were also photographed smiling with bloody knuckles as Gadson laid on...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## ronntaylor

News folk need to shut the F up! Calling the victim "someone with a guilty conscious!" He put his hands up, complied and was still attacked by the K9 WTF



			https://twitter.com/bubbaprog/status/1602902686042853382


----------



## Eric

Tables are turned...









						The Indiana law that lets citizens shoot cops
					

The Hoosier State now allows people to use deadly force to keep public servants from illegally entering their homes or cars. Police, of course, are not pleased



					theweek.com
				






> Indiana passed an NRA-pushed law allowing citizens to shoot cops who illegally enter their homes or cars. "It's just a recipe for disaster" according to the head of the police union. "Somebody is going get away with killing a cop because of this law."
> 
> The Hoosier State now allows people to use deadly force to keep public servants from illegally entering their homes or cars. Police, of course, are not pleased.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Eric said:


> Tables are turned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indiana law that lets citizens shoot cops
> 
> 
> The Hoosier State now allows people to use deadly force to keep public servants from illegally entering their homes or cars. Police, of course, are not pleased
> 
> 
> 
> theweek.com



and yet that same Republican Party is so for the police. how does that work exactly?


----------



## ronntaylor

Eric said:


> Tables are turned...



It'll give cops even more reason to fear for their lives and just shoot people dead. Especially Black and Brown folk.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> and yet that same Republican Party is so for the police. how does that work exactly?




Well it keeps the infernal state legislators looking like they're earning their pay, what with all the after-the-fact amendments they keep having to put in after the public rolls eyes or the courts say "uh, not so fast..."

Anyway the Rs are big on laws that are "good for thee, and leave me alone."  A lot of laws they pass they figure will never apply to them.


----------



## Yoused

this story hurts my head









						CHP Yuba-Sutter commander found dead in Tennessee months after husband killed in homicide
					

A California Highway Patrol captain in the Sutter-Yuba area was found dead in the state of Tennessee, officials said Tuesday. Her death comes months after her husband was killed in what is being investigated as a homicide.




					www.kcra.com
				




A California state patrol officer moves to TN, where her husband finds a woman he likes better. While the divorce is in progress, the man disappears, and his lifeless body is discovered in KY. A man is arrested in Sacrademento, charged with the husband's killing, which is suspected to have been a contract job on her behalf. The woman is arrested for attempting to abduct their dog from her husband's girlfriend's yard (i.e., trespassing). Now the protagonist of our lovely yarn hs turned up dead herself.


----------

